# CBL Diet, Anabolic Fusion Labs test tren 450 and BSI Water Based SIte shots



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

OK, well had a crazy couple of months with work/travel and eating to much crap, so its back to a proper approach.

Have decided to follow Dorian Yates Blood 'n Guts training approach:

http://www.dorianyates.net/dorian/site/index.php?pageid=exclusive_training_plans

and diet wise, have decided to the Carb Back Loading Diet:

http://www.dangerouslyhardcore.com/2164/carb-back-loading-7-reasons-you-need-junk-carbs-at-nigh/

You can see why I want to try this as a diet!!!

AAS

-have been cruising on 750mg test e (Galenika) and 750mg Deca (Unigen)

-will be starting today on Anabolic Fusion Labs (new lab, but avail on line from a well known UK peptides site) as they have some interesting mixes

-will be running 12 weeks on tren test 450 (tren e, 200mg/ml and test e, 250mg/mL) at 4-6mL/week (see how I feel with 3mL shots, 2ml shots are easy).

-now lots of people wonder about the test/tren ratio to use..... well I'm going for a nearly equal mix (and I like that its 450mg/ml gear) for a few reasons:

TREN & RESULTS

- there's been quite a few threads on test/tren ratio recently, and it seems that low dose test, higher dose tren is getting popular. I think this is a MISTAKE.

- I've often said that deca is better for bulking, and tren better for cutting; however, I think I may have gotten this wrong.... but then I think loads of us have for different reasons.

- There are very few studies about body composition and tren in people, but in cattle its the NUMBER one supplement for increasing lean mass!!

- Cattle use finaplix pellets which contain:

http://www.revalor.com/revalor-H.asp

thats for heifers (female cows before their first calf); its 140mg Tren, and 14mg of Oestradiol (a VERY strong oestrogen).

now look at:

http://www.revalor.com/revalor-S.asp

thats for steers (castrated male cattle); its 120mg of tren and 24mg of Oestradiol

And finally:

http://www.revalor.com/finaplix.asp

thats straight tren, and its for female cows (heifers)....

What's all that mean? well all the body composition increases in lean body mass in males requires a higher rate of oestrogen to be added (as females already have oestrogen).

It seems that even in cattle, where its famous for its effectiveness, Tren needs a high oestrogen environment.

I think the main reason for this is that trenbolone (like nandrolone) is a 19-nortestosterone derivative, and a Progestogen (meaning it has progesterone like action) and in fact binds at about 60% of the effectiveness of progesterone at the progesterone receptor.

So whats this got to do with Oestrogen?? well Progesterone receptors up regulate in the presence of high oestrogen:

"...Progesterone exerts its primary action through the intracellular progesterone receptor although a distinct, membrane bound progesterone receptor has also been postulated.[23][24] In addition, progesterone is a highly potent antagonist of the mineralocorticoid receptor (MR, the receptor for aldosterone and other mineralocorticosteroids). It prevents MR activation by binding to this receptor with an affinity exceeding even those of aldosterone and other corticosteroids such as cortisol and corticosterone.[25]Progesterone has a number of physiological effects that are amplified in the presence ofestrogen. Estrogen through estrogen receptors upregulates the expression of progesterone receptors.[26] Also, elevated levels of progesterone potently reduce the sodium-retaining activity of aldosterone, resulting in natriuresis and a reduction in extracellular fluid volume."

from: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Progesterone

*So, basically, my understanding is you want **high oestrogen with tren**; so I don't recommend taking a birth control pill, but high levels of test (and dbol) that aromatise to high levels of oestradiol would be good- and using nolvadex to prevent gyno, but not reduce oestrogen levels...*

*
*

*
*

*
*I'm going to organise a bodypod reading this week:

http://bodyologystudio.com.au/Bodpodexplained.html

and am going to have a reading done every 4 weeks....


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Be rude not to follow this one


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

subbed i think my next cycle will be anabolic fusion.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Following this as i believe Tren is great for bulking, i put on the most size using it and funnily enough i run it at 450mg per week with 900mg test p/w and 50mg dbol ed.

The strenght and mass it brings is 2nd to none in my opinion.


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

Subbed. Ill be logging their rip mix in January.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> Following this as i believe Tren is great for bulking, i put on the most size using it and funnily enough i run it at 450mg per week with 900mg test p/w and 50mg dbol ed.
> 
> The strenght and mass it brings is 2nd to none in my opinion.


looks like you've approached it the right way- I've never really paid attention to the test/tren ratio, as I just thought that people who have all sorts of psychological and sleep issues with tren are simply just sensitive to the overall Androgen level (since both test and tren are high androgens).

However, i was reading through some online vetrinary studies, and it just struck me that all the tren studies on male cattle involved adding higher oestrogen than for the female cattle... which got me looking at the commerical products that combined tren with oestrogen, and made me think that for people, something similar would hold true- allowing aromatisation to happen (which is best with high dose test and dbol) and using nolva to prevent gyno, should upregulate the progesterone receptors and increase the activity of tren...

I've decided to do site shots of methyl-tren since it DOESNT bind to SHBG at all!!! so it should be very effective.... and since its esterless, i'm thinking it will be most effective where you inject it first... and over a long period should be good (also adding more test in the form of test suspension).

Rather than oral dbol, ive decided to use the BSI water based injectable dbol (same shot pre-workout as the methyl tren) since the bioavailability of shots is higher than orals, even for the same compound...


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Be rude not to follow this one


X2


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

In for this!

Good luck mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Sounds extremely interesting.

I like your take on the research.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

ausbuilt said:


> looks like you've approached it the right way- I've never really paid attention to the test/tren ratio, as I just thought that people who have all sorts of psychological and sleep issues with tren are simply just sensitive to the overall Androgen level (since both test and tren are high androgens).
> 
> However, i was reading through some online vetrinary studies, and it just struck me that all the tren studies on male cattle involved adding higher oestrogen than for the female cattle... which got me looking at the commerical products that combined tren with oestrogen, and made me think that for people, something similar would hold true- allowing aromatisation to happen (which is best with high dose test and dbol) and using nolva to prevent gyno, should upregulate the progesterone receptors and increase the activity of tren...
> 
> ...


From what you posted it makes sense so i should think it will have the desired effect.

You not gonna be running the Tren E anymore then or are you going to do methyl tren on top of it?

Never used injectable dbol, i like my blue hearts taken throughout the day.

Interesting take on the Nolva, i was using a low dose of Adex at 0.5mg eod so i suppose my oestrogen levels still would have been reasonably high but somewhat under control, you not thought about doing that as Igf levels are supposed to be reduced on Nolva. I could see why you want Nolva though as it binds to the receptor but doesnt kill the oestrogen and therefore prevents gyno.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Hotdog147 said:


> In for this!
> 
> Good luck mate :thumbup1:


thanks mate.

I'll be using bodypod for bodyfat measurement (it was good enough for tim ferris who wrote the four hour body, and the four hour work week), and I will be getting a blood test everymonth to check my hormone levels- should be a good way to check effectiveness of gear.

Decided to bite the bullet and take 1x blood test when have the base oils only, and another blood test 2days later when I have pre-workout site shot of methyl-tren, dbol and test suspension (well i would expect overall t-level to be higher range of normal with the base oils at a minimum, and I would expect overall t-level to be higher on days with added test suspension- but more importantly with the methyl tren, I would expect FREE test to be higher on those days).

After seeing Dorian at 50, I decided being 42 was no excuse.... had to train harder, so adopted his training approach..

After seeing Dorian, and PSCARBs new photos on FB, I figured Ive really got to pull my finger out and make some improvents!!

Also figured that apart from dosage, their had to be a better way of running AAS- hence the test/tren research i did above, and using mthyl-tren to raise free test (well thats the theory).


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

makings of a top journal already .


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

what do you look like now?? some pics would be good for this,see the changes.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> From what you posted it makes sense so i should think it will have the desired effect.
> 
> You not gonna be running the Tren E anymore then or are you going to do methyl tren on top of it?
> 
> ...


running a base cycle of anabolic fusion labs test tren 450 which has tren e at 200mg/ml and test e at 250mg/mL (i like that they are both enanthate esters, and I like that each mL is 450mg...)

now I'm well aware that nolva is proven to reduce IGF-1, and armidex to significantly increase IGF-1, but tren increases IGF-1 (and methyl tren should even more so), and I do run 2iu of hygetropin every morning for the past couple of years.. so i figure IGF-1 levels are probably not going to tbe lowered to much by using nolva...

moreover, i think that for tren to work best, I really need to let the test and dbol aromatise...

as for injectable dbol- like injectable winny, for the same hepatic strain (ie same stress on liver), injections are more bio-available, so you get more effect from the same dose, and the water based dbol and winny are chemically the same as the tabs (you could drink them, but that defeats the prupose).

I aim to run the site shots all year.... particularly in rear delt, lateral delt (you can never have delts to big!!) and triceps for me... will see if I gain better in those areas...


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Subbed mate, should be an interesting read, good luck!!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> looks like you've approached it the right way- I've never really paid attention to the test/tren ratio, as I just thought that people who have all sorts of psychological and sleep issues with tren are simply just sensitive to the overall Androgen level (since both test and tren are high androgens).
> 
> However, i was reading through some online vetrinary studies, and it just struck me that all the tren studies on male cattle involved adding higher oestrogen than for the female cattle... which got me looking at the commerical products that combined tren with oestrogen, and made me think that for people, something similar would hold true- allowing aromatisation to happen (which is best with high dose test and dbol) and using nolva to prevent gyno, should upregulate the progesterone receptors and increase the activity of tren...
> 
> ...


Subbed btw and i must say iv made some of my leanest and best gains on Tren how ever i would never run Tren without atleast a 2:1 ratio of test and 1:1 masteron in the mix.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

mal said:


> what do you look like now?? some pics would be good for this,see the changes.


Not as good as my AVI at the moment....

I got down to 8% but over the last few months, its back up to 14.9% according to my usual tests.. but I suspect I was never truly 8% nor truly 14.9% now; hence I've decided to get body pod tests done (expensive f*ckers; £80 per test, but am sick of not really knowing my BF % progress).

I will post up monthly pics, body pod reading printout and blood tests.

pics and body bod etc later prob tomorrow or wed.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

ausbuilt said:


> running a base cycle of anabolic fusion labs test tren 450 which has tren e at 200mg/ml and test e at 250mg/mL (i like that they are both enanthate esters, and I like that each mL is 450mg...)
> 
> now I'm well aware that nolva is proven to reduce IGF-1, and armidex to significantly increase IGF-1, but tren increases IGF-1 (and methyl tren should even more so), and I do run 2iu of hygetropin every morning for the past couple of years.. so i figure IGF-1 levels are probably not going to tbe lowered to much by using nolva...
> 
> ...


Fair enough mate. I really like Winstrol so i may try the WC one as they have a mix in oil which could be interesting.

All year? Christ that would be too many shots for me but if you can deal with it then we're behind you. Make sure you get plenty of pics up mate as i (and im sure many others) enjoy your posts a lot and would like to see the progress on this one.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Subbed, this journal is already full of great info after 2 pages.

Good luck mate


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> Fair enough mate. I really like Winstrol so i may try the WC one as they have a mix in oil which could be interesting.
> 
> All year? Christ that would be too many shots for me but if you can deal with it then we're behind you. Make sure you get plenty of pics up mate as i (and im sure many others) enjoy your posts a lot and would like to see the progress on this one.


yep will be putting pics and measurements up every 4 weeks.

Site shots with the BSI water based winny, dbol, methyl tren and test suspension are MUCH easier to do than usual, as I can use a 30gx8mm 'slin pin!! tiny!!

This is what I use for the BSI water based site shots:

http://www.medisave.co.uk/bd-microfine-05ml-insulin-syringe-030mm-30g-8mm-x-200-p-101041.html

which look like:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

ausbuilt said:


> yep will be putting pics and measurements up every 4 weeks.
> 
> Site shots with the BSI water based winny, dbol, methyl tren and test suspension are MUCH easier to do than usual, as I can use a 30gx8mm 'slin pin!! tiny!!
> 
> ...


Fair enough, i use them for MT2 and HCG so they are nice and easy.

Good to hear about the pics mate. Whats your stats now?


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Hi ausbuilt, interesting to see what results you get off this & especially the CBL diet, i tried it, there's so many rules it got on my nerves in the end, have you bought the book at all?

I didnt buy the book i read the log thread on Testosterone nation (46 pages lol) and listened to all the podcast kiefer done, and interviews.

I found it very hard, i stuck it for a month & a half, i found i was getting fatter, the backloads where great at first but then started to get on my nerves, sweating and bloated like a pig going to bed, trying to ram all those carbs in the time frame was hard work.

Also interesting to see how many carbs you get away with on a backload night.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Dead lee said:


> Hi ausbuilt, interesting to see what results you get off this & especially the CBL diet, i tried it, there's so many rules it got on my nerves in the end, have you bought the book at all?
> 
> I didnt buy the book i read the log thread on Testosterone nation (46 pages lol) and listened to all the podcast kiefer done, and interviews.
> 
> ...


yep theres a lot to the diet- not simple at all....

I bought the book, and read it quite a few times to sink in...

I probably wont be eating as many carbs as he says- according to him I should put away 800g every night- I will be doing 500g. I think this will get me leaner, but still maintain muscle/build muscle.

I figure at worst I will get leaner; at best I should not get leaner but get much bigger..


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

It's good you bought the book, there's just to much uncertainty without it.

I think 500g is a good starting point mate, that was about my max i found to be honest, some people in the thread i read were hitting 800g - 1000g carbs on a backload so everyones different, i did notice they tended to be younger lads though..

If you get a chance log a few backloads down to make everyone jealous lol, goodluck...


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> Fair enough, i use them for MT2 and HCG so they are nice and easy.
> 
> Good to hear about the pics mate. Whats your stats now?


well am 104kg at moment and calipers say 14.9% bf, but hmmmm i will wait for bodypod, and will put up some measurements with a tape measure (bis/quads/waist/chest etc) when I get the bodypod done.



Dead lee said:


> It's good you bought the book, there's just to much uncertainty without it.
> 
> I think 500g is a good starting point mate, that was about my max i found to be honest, some people in the thread i read were hitting 800g - 1000g carbs on a backload so everyones different, i did notice they tended to be younger lads though..
> 
> If you get a chance log a few backloads down to make everyone jealous lol, goodluck...


no one will be jealous if I get fatter.... and, one think I've discovered- insane amounts of t3 and even DNP daily can't get around inappropriate diet.....

(that being said its been months since i used DNP, just stating that based on previous uses of DNP, it wasnt much good until i went on a low carb diet. this is another reason I'm NOT using DNP on the carb-back load diet).


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Intriguing plan of attack here Aus, good luck. Carb back-loading with a new routine and different PED approach, should make for some great reading so I will follow with a stalker like interest as usual! :bounce:

And those 30g slins come in very handy for daily jabs... 

Any slin/met in there btw?


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Iv always gone on the advise you gave about NOT taking nolva with any 19-nors, since it up regulates prolactin receptors?


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

Subbed mate, good luck!


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Conscript said:


> Intriguing plan of attack here Aus, good luck. Carb back-loading with a new routine and different PED approach, should make for some great reading so I will follow with a stalker like interest as usual! :bounce:
> 
> And those 30g slins come in very handy for daily jabs...
> 
> Any slin/met in there btw?


No 'slin or met, as they seem to go against the Carb Back Load diet principles....

As for the the 30g 'slin pins... I bet you buy them in bulk like I do..... going through crazy amounts of these...



Malibu said:


> Iv always gone on the advise you gave about NOT taking nolva with any 19-nors, since it up regulates prolactin receptors?


I still think this is true for deca in particular (as it also still aromatises at 20% at the rate of test, whereas tren doesn't aromatise).

I will also admit that for me running nolva over arimidex is not my preferred option becuase:

1. Water retention has the potential to be massive (elevated oestrogen AND high carb diet approach).

2. may need prolactin (normally I say not required if oestrogen is low... but this won't be the case now).

My point is that normally I would say to make sure your gyno (and potential lactation) is at bay, low oestrogen is the best approach.

However, this is kind of an experiment for me- based on my reading on tren, and how it works in CATTLE, it makes me think that it needs high oestrogen levels to work best (as for beef cattle they use tren+oestrogen, but for male cattle, they add MORE oestrogen than for female cattle).

As i said, high oestrogen is not normally something you want; I've used tren before, and found it great for dieting, but found deca better for bulking.

I want to put some more muslce mass on over the next 12 weeks, then diet down in the new year for an april comp (or thereabouts). Now in the beef industry, nothing compares to tren+oestrogen pellets for lean body mass, and I thought I would try and see if running tren in a high oestrogen environment would give me quality bulking gains, using a diet that promotes muscle mass without getting fatter (supposed selling point of the carb back load diet).

Remember though, beef cattle aren't worried about gyno.... I have gyno still from HCG use in my 20s (when tamoxifen was rare and expensive, and proviron was considered an anti-gyno measure...) so my nipples will likely flare up on this cycle.... even if I take nolva....

As I also said, if oestrogen is low, no need for cabergoline- on this cycle I will take cabergoline as with test enanthate+ test base+ injectable dbol and only using nolva.. my oestrogen should be higher than a teenage girl.... and I may start to lactate.. I'm keeping a log as part of an experiment- learn from my misfortune if i get milky tits! :w00t:


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm in!


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

What are your measures for the risk of high blood pressure etc due to high oestrogen? Meds? Herbal?(are these any good-hawthorn berry, celery seed etc?)


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

ausbuilt said:


> No 'slin or met, as they seem to go against the Carb Back Load diet principles....
> 
> As for the the 30g 'slin pins... I bet you buy them in bulk like I do..... going through crazy amounts of these...
> 
> ...


Don't ask me how I know this but there is a fetish for breast milk, so if you start squirting the good stuff get it bottled up and sell it online to an old bearded filthy old man....


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Also doing carb back loading Aus, but with high volume training (and no drugs lol).

Finding i need a couple of refeed days a week as it seems to kill appetite for me (first thing ever that has) and struggling to get in the calories post workout unless its drinking sugar :lol: which being natural/clean will result in me shrinking.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

I find it amusing that you are basing your plans on around cattle :lol:

Not knocking you in anyway at all! Just hope you don't start mooing by the end of it! PMSL


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Elvis82 said:


> What are your measures for the risk of high blood pressure etc due to high oestrogen? Meds? Herbal?(are these any good-hawthorn berry, celery seed etc?)


I have an omron BP monitor at home (and wrist cuff for when I travel). For the past 18months on cycle my BP has been fine, however i've been on armidex or letrozole the entire time until this week... when I switched to nolvadex.

So far no raise in BP, but if it does go up, I have BOXES of enalapril and captopril :thumb:

I don't think herbals are anywhere near as effective... Unless you take the whole tub full every few days.. (i dont dispute some herbal remedies work, however most are not marketed in therapuetic doses- if you read studies they doses are ussually massive- as in the whole tubs worth thats sold in stores...)



Elvis82 said:


> Don't ask me how I know this but there is a fetish for breast milk, so if you start squirting the good stuff get it bottled up and sell it online to an old bearded filthy old man....


interesting... :lol:

i didn't know that.... but I guess I could do a swap with someone for some freshly bagged thongs from naughty girls... :devil2:



PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Also doing carb back loading Aus, but with high volume training (and no drugs lol).
> 
> Finding i need a couple of refeed days a week as it seems to kill appetite for me (first thing ever that has) and struggling to get in the calories post workout unless its drinking sugar :lol: which being natural/clean will result in me shrinking.


interesting... ok, cool to compare notes. I will upload some sample days eating as well. Keifer would say high volume training is better than backloading, but i do 1-2 warm up sets with Dorian's routine and I think that and the working set is probably enough contraction for the Glut 4 receptors to be activated (and the diet to work properly).

I think i could eat 800grams of carbs.... but to be honest I'm hesitent to go over 500g when i see how much food that converts into...


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

@ausbuilt - So are you now convinced that tren has it's uses in humans and not only cattle?

Couple of days ago you were saying that in terms of adding mass the only thing worth considering was test.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> interesting... ok, cool to compare notes. I will upload some sample days eating as well. Keifer would say high volume training is better than backloading, but i do 1-2 warm up sets with Dorian's routine and I think that and the working set is probably enough contraction for the Glut 4 receptors to be activated (and the diet to work properly).
> 
> I think i could eat 800grams of carbs.... but to be honest I'm hesitent to go over 500g when i see how much food that converts into...


im sure it will be in terms of glut4, but im guessing the high volume will allow for some glycogen super compensation after each workout??


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

http://testosteronemuscle.co.uk/training-logs-12/phmg-cbl-log-12657/#post365124

link to journal on TM

Sample day of food/p.o.a:

wake

200mg caffeine

10 min bike sprint

200cal HIIT cardio

10 min bike sprint

10am: Coffee and double cream, 10g whey isolate, 1g MCT (coconut oil), 200g caffeine, 2g omega 3

12pm: Chicken breast, mince burger, 200g cottage cheese, slice of edam, sun dried tomatoes. 2g omega 3

2pm: Coffee and double cream, 10g whey isolate, 1g MCT (coconut oil), 200g caffeine, 2g omega 3

4pm: Chicken breast, mince burger, 200g cottage cheese, slice of edam, sun dried tomatoes. 2g omega 3

Pre Workout: 400mg caffeine

Train

Post Workout: 50g whey, 80g sugar (dextrose coming)

Food starting 30mins after this:

lasagna, garlic bread. Pint of milk.

Big bag of sweets (150g carbs)

Bowl ice cream, scoop of whey

Two bacon sandwiches, glass of milk.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Hotdog147 said:


> I find it amusing that you are basing your plans on around cattle :lol:
> 
> Not knocking you in anyway at all! Just hope you don't start mooing by the end of it! PMSL


well a couple of things to keep in mind:

1. Back in Oz before the 2000 olympics, pharma AAS dried up, the only thing that was available reasonably easily was veterinary AAS (winny suspension 50mg/mL- with BIG crystals that needed a 23g needle, and even that jammed on occasion; organon deca- vet version, 50mg/ml only, equipoise at 50mg/mL etc). The result of all this is that I still like oats, and find a swishing horses tail mildly sexually arousing... :lol:

2. Prize bulls (well their stud/owners) earn BIG money for their "loads" for impregnating heifers... fftopic:

Actually the point of the above two points is:

1. when it comes to performance enhancement and steroids- more money and research is carried out in horse racing than humans (and I can't get life insurance to the value of a top race winning horse); and

2. When it comes to adding "lean body mass" more research and development is carried out in Beef Cattle than in humans (where its largely limited to HIV patients with cachexia/wasting disease); and I can't charge as much ££ for a load of my cum as most prize bulls with big body mass can.....

So basically I think there's a lot to be said for paying attention to the horse racing and cattle industry! :smartass:

But in all seriousness, when it comes to peptides (GH, IGF-1) etc, there are animal differences, however hormonally (AAS wise) theres not much difference between animals and people- the main difference is the effect of the hormone in terms of tissue selectivity (i.e androgen/anabolic ratio). Hence methyl-tren is really not 5000x times more anabolic than test in people....

However, what is worth noting is that in increasing skeletal muscle mass, there's virtually no studies in people, and all the evidence is veterinary; fair enough, so when it comes to how best to use tren, perhaps we need to use it the way they do use it with cattle....

MOOOOOOOOO!! :cowboy:


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

I'll be following this with interest for sure especially as I'm looking to order some anabolic fusion gear pretty soon.

Are you sure you've got the right end of the stick with this whole cattle business though? I see your reasoning behind wanting high estrogen but did you not think that maybe they give the male cows extra estrogen simply so they have some sort of hormonal balance due to the fact they will shut down very hard very quickly once the tren is administered and seeing as tren doesn't aromatise there will be pretty much no estrogen present. It may not be for the extra gain in muscle mass but purely to keep the cows well being somewhat normal and may not even result in any appreciable difference in lean mass.

Just a thought mate.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> @ausbuilt - So are you now convinced that tren has it's uses in humans and not only cattle?
> 
> Couple of days ago you were saying that in terms of adding mass the only thing worth considering was test.


their is a difference in lean bodymass and mass and yes when it comes to overall use either adding mass or cutting Test i still the best, but in terms of lean bodymass then adding Tren to a test blast or cycle will be beneficial.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> @ausbuilt - So are you now convinced that tren has it's uses in humans and not only cattle?
> 
> Couple of days ago you were saying that in terms of adding mass the only thing worth considering was test.


I never said it had no use in humans (I don't think i said that!), but i have said many times that for mass test is best.... and if bulking deca is better than tren (have always had better success dieting with tren).

From a stand alone basis, I still think test is best. However, it looks like to get the most out of tren, you need high oestrogen- why else do they give more oestrogen (and less tren) to steers than to heifers?

I never claim to be all knowing- quite the opposite- and in that light, am happy to "experiment" hence I'm gonna pretend to be a steer in the name of science :thumb:



PowerHouseMcGru said:


> im sure it will be in terms of glut4, but im guessing the high volume will allow for some glycogen super compensation after each workout??


yeah that makes sense- the more depleted the more "super compensation" is supposed to be possible; i think this may be more important if natural- on AAS you glucose load the muscles pretty well anyway...



PowerHouseMcGru said:


> http://testosteronemuscle.co.uk/training-logs-12/phmg-cbl-log-12657/#post365124
> 
> link to journal on TM
> 
> ...


my day looks pretty damn similar. Only real difference is I have vitargo in my post workout shake (not sure its better than maltodextrin, but I had some in the cupboard) and I have 35g of it not 80g.

I start my food 1 hour later.. and its meat/rice or meat/sweet potatoe and followed up by 1/2 a cherry pie and 500g vanilla ice cream... and the rest of the pie and the ice cream before bed.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> I never said it had no use in humans (I don't think i said that!), but i have said many times that for mass test is best.... and if bulking deca is better than tren (have always had better success dieting with tren).
> 
> From a stand alone basis, I still think test is best. However, it looks like to get the most out of tren, you need high oestrogen- why else do they give more oestrogen (and less tren) to steers than to heifers?
> 
> ...


How the hell can that be a diet im seriously confused now


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> How the hell can that be a diet im seriously confused now


need high gi foods so that it is "out the system" before in a deep sleep so you are not interfering with insulin levels and knock on effect of messing with gh/test levels.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> need high gi foods so that it is "out the system" before in a deep sleep so you are not interfering with insulin levels and knock on effect of messing with gh/test levels.


So is this for a cutting diet or ? It seems abit extreme to me


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

superb. subd


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

This is really gonna be very interesting!


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Following with interest as I'm intrigued about tren. Only ran test and dbol up to now so curious about other drugs.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

anabolik said:


> I'll be following this with interest for sure especially as I'm looking to order some anabolic fusion gear pretty soon.
> 
> Are you sure you've got the right end of the stick with this whole cattle business though? I see your reasoning behind wanting high estrogen but did you not think that maybe they give the male cows extra estrogen simply so they have some sort of hormonal balance due to the fact they will shut down very hard very quickly once the tren is administered and seeing as tren doesn't aromatise there will be pretty much no estrogen present. It may not be for the extra gain in muscle mass but purely to keep the cows well being somewhat normal and may not even result in any appreciable difference in lean mass.
> 
> Just a thought mate.


Actually from what I've researched its all about the lean body compostion. There's no shut down for Steers using oestrogen/tren- as a Steer is a CASTRATED male...



infernal0988 said:


> So is this for a cutting diet or ? It seems abit extreme to me


the diet has a couple of options>

1. "strength accumulation" which is a fancy way of saying your principle aim is maintaining muscle/strength while getting cut (so overall you still decrease body mass).

2. "density bulking" is the same diet, but with changes (namely some extra protein through the day, and carb loading on non-training days as well) to increase muscle mass, but not get fatter (i.e bulk up while maintaining bodyfat %).

I am doing "density bulking" until jan, then "strength accumulation" until comp.....

Not many have tried this for comp prep yet (some girls have professionally in the USA), so I thought I'd give it a go, and if successful, I'd get 15mins of fame on the dangerously hadcore website :thumb:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

subbed, cause i am a perv:tongue:


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Ser said:


> subbed, cause i am a perv:tongue:


well I'd like to think the test/tren approach based on cattle will give me a HUGE willy.... but I'm not holding my breath for that one :whistling:


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm in.. Lot of learning can be done in here!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> So is this for a cutting diet or ? It seems abit extreme to me


If you are observant enough and bodyfat levels are low enough to begin with, you can adjust things very fast to make sure you are gaining muscle, and losing fat.

Idea being that insulin is the best hormone of them all. It makes muscle cells store everything you throw at it when spiked....problem is, so do fat cells.

You avoid carbs throughout the day so insulin levels drop as the hours past, then you train, causing the uncoupling of the muscle cells and fat cells storing, resulting in only muscle cells storing nutrients. Then feast on high gi carbs (meaning only muscle cells are "absorbing at this point). When you wake up, start again.

Idea is, lose fat for half the day, grow the other half after training.

On paper, it makes sense with good science (from what my basic biological understanding can take in), but as with so many things in bodybuilding....paper is one thing, real world is another...


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> If you are observant enough and bodyfat levels are low enough to begin with, you can adjust things very fast to make sure you are gaining muscle, and losing fat.
> 
> Idea being that insulin is the best hormone of them all. It makes muscle cells store everything you throw at it when spiked....problem is, so do fat cells.
> 
> ...


So talking in basics this is why you'd say that high gi/sugary carbs are off the menu when trying to loose fat?

Because they spike insulin levels allowing fat cells to store? Where as lower gi foods don't cause the spike?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

ditz said:


> So talking in basics this is why you'd say that high gi/sugary carbs are off the menu when trying to loose fat?
> 
> Because they spike insulin levels allowing fat cells to store? Where as lower gi foods don't cause the spike?


combined with the fact that you are in a calorie deficit and your body has to use fat reserves for fuel...but push to hard on the cardio (when natural) and it has to use muscle for fuel as well (which is easier to break down than fat, and why we have higher protein when dieting, so's you body will use the excess from the food, instead of your muscle).


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Can we just get one thing clear hear you still need to be in a call deficit regardless off what time you eat carbs ?

Other wise this just not make sense.

I understand why in theory a short spike in insulin does work but most people over 10% body fat will most likly have some sort off insulin resistance so how could they be storing this as glycogen considering how long it takes the average person with weights and cardio to depletion glycogen enough to get in to keto (3/5 days ) how could half day off not eating carbs deplete them enough to make them so insulin sensitive

Please do not attack or start flmaing me i'm just curios on the science behind it.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

reza85 said:


> Can we just get one thing clear hear you still need to be in a call deficit regardless off what time you eat carbs ?
> 
> Other wise this just not make sense.
> 
> ...


This is what i found on the diet, i looked flat all day untill i backloaded where i would look better only to look flat again for the low carb days and up untill the backload again, which i was then bloated to hell and uncomfortable.

Saying that the backloads where fantastic untill you hit the top end of your backload.

I would then sweat my bollocks off in bed and that was without tren.

Theres a hell of alot to this CBL diet than meets the eye.

I think it can work though.. but it really takes alot of playing around with the carbs and the right carbs to get it right, this is why you need the book, and i wouldnt bother without it.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> If you are observant enough and bodyfat levels are low enough to begin with, you can adjust things very fast to make sure you are gaining muscle, and losing fat.
> 
> Idea being that insulin is the best hormone of them all. It makes muscle cells store everything you throw at it when spiked....problem is, so do fat cells.
> 
> ...


exactly... it DOES look good on paper.. and the science makes sense... however, doesn't mean it works in "real life" which is why I thought i'd try and keep a journal/record progress.

Same with the whole test/tren/oestrogen interaction- on paper, based on cattle, it seems that the best result from tren come with high oestrogen.. I guess I will find out (or get a set of lactating tits like a dairy cow....)



ditz said:


> So talking in basics this is why you'd say that high gi/sugary carbs are off the menu when trying to loose fat?
> 
> Because they spike insulin levels allowing fat cells to store? Where as lower gi foods don't cause the spike?


the idea behind the carb back load diet is that:

1. insulin sensitivity in fat and muscle is highest in the morning; so dont eat carbs in the morning

2. caffeine blunts insulin sensitivity- so have caffeine most of the day...

3. exercise activates glut-4, which transports glucose into muscle- WITHOUT insulin.. so you have your carbs after exercise, so that the fat cells dont get glucose stored via insulin, but the muscle does..

there's a lot of science behind it, but I hope the above captures it.. the whole concept of glut-4 and exercise to move glucose into muscle without being stored in fat cells via insulin, was also brought to public attention by Tim Ferris (who wrote the "4 hour work week" and "the 4 hour body").



reza85 said:


> Can we just get one thing clear hear you still need to be in a call deficit regardless off what time you eat carbs ?
> 
> Other wise this just not make sense.
> 
> ...


oddly, a calorie is infact not a calorie.... so technically you don't have to be in a calorie deficit....


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Dead lee said:


> This is what i found on the diet, i looked flat all day untill i backloaded where i would look better only to look flat again for the low carb days and up untill the backload again, which i was then bloated to hell and uncomfortable.
> 
> Saying that the backloads where fantastic untill you hit the top end of your backload.
> 
> ...


I only started last week, but I agree so far... sweat in bed all night (even without high test or tren! LOL).

I also agree- you NEED the book.... I don't say this for any reason other than it is complicated... saying that, anyone who's seriously interested can pm me and I'll email you the pdf.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ebook for you guys.....for free you tight cun.ts :lol: :

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B-kM1H1huuQwTHpRbmY4aXhDc0U/edit?pli=1


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Ebook for you guys.....for free you tight cun.ts :lol: :
> 
> https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B-kM1H1huuQwTHpRbmY4aXhDc0U/edit?pli=1


That will be me then  thanks..

Not that il try it again, but il have a read for certain.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

right so body pod measurement booked in here:

British College of Osteopathic Medicine

Lief House

120 -122 Finchley Road

NW3 5HR

BodPod body composition measurements

Contact: Daphne Bird

Website: www.bcom.ac.uk

E-mail: [email protected]

Phone number: 0207 472 5841

If I am away from my desk please leave a message and I'll get back to you.

BodPod analysis costs: £30.

Appointments available Tuesday to Thursday 10.00 - 5.30pm.

which at £30 seemed much cheaper than some other places (some place in harrods charing £100!!!)

I'll be getting this done this Thursday... most likely to be depressing (truth hurts!) but I'll post up my results..


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

That is cheap! My physio charges £30 just to measure with calipers!

Going to have one of those myself!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

ditz said:


> That is cheap! My physio charges £30 just to measure with calipers!
> 
> Going to have one of those myself!


 :lol: your physio is a money grabbing cun.t then. He better not be using them plastic ones as well :lol:


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Probably, I told him where to go after hearing £30 :lol:


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

The CBL diet sounds very interesting. Thinking about trying this myself. Subbed


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Cheers for the heads up aus, very interesting stuff in there.

That diet looks fantastic!! Been doing it for 30 years now lol.

Going to follow this like a hawk, good luck with it. Wish I could fast forward 6 months to see where your at, yes I'm impatient.


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

So in short your running test and tren at similar levels and dbol for oestrogen purposes.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

s&ccoach said:


> So in short your running test and tren at similar levels and dbol for oestrogen purposes.


yep. you go it. and nolvadex rather than AI so that oestrogen levels can rise.

I will be interested to see what my oestrogen level is next month- it will help me decide whether I use a patch or take a birth control pill- I'm shooting to see if I go higher (not quite the cattle level) if my results are better- this will take a couple of months though.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Good luck man...I hope it works well for you


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

cas said:


> Good luck man...I hope it works well for you


thanks.. I hope I don't grow the tits of a teenage girl... :cursing:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> thanks.. I hope I don't grow the tits of a teenage girl... :cursing:


There would be some benefits to that....


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> There would be some benefits to that....


In Jimmy Saville's eyes


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

interested to see how this pans out, iv got the CBL ebook and although never tried it myself yet I am intrigued.

the book says no cardio is advised though, and with MMA im always doing cardio lol


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> thanks.. I hope I don't grow the tits of a teenage girl... :cursing:


Well if sh1t starts to hit the fan then you can just jump on an ai anyway can't you?

Does the body get used to higher levels of oestrogen? I ask because I have never used an ai or nolva during cycle and never really had a problem...mind you, I have been building the test up rather than just jumping right into the deep end


----------



## Glenquagmire (Aug 9, 2012)

@ausbuilt,

Have you tried the slow carb diet from the Four Hour Body? Worked really well for me, and i still base my diet around it. Great book.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Just caught up on this and subbed.

Im thinking of doing test e, tren e and andolic for 5 weeks then onto mast prop, and prope for the other 7 weeks.

From your way of thinking i may take just nolvadex whilst on the tren e and once i switch to mast prop and prop without the androlic i may then move onto arimadex at 1mg ed to bring oestrogen back down and give me a pollished look,

Does that sound reasonable to you aus?

Cant wait to see how this jurno pans out :thumb:


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Glenquagmire said:


> @ausbuilt,
> 
> Have you tried the slow carb diet from the Four Hour Body? Worked really well for me, and i still base my diet around it. Great book.


no I havent; I;ve done keto diets before, which Tim Ferris also said where very effective (they are, but my wife hates them, and we have to follow the same diet for household harmony!) so the CBL seemed appealing to her....



El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Just caught up on this and subbed.
> 
> Im thinking of doing test e, tren e and andolic for 5 weeks then onto mast prop, and prope for the other 7 weeks.
> 
> ...


yep you've got it- the theory i'm testing, is like the approach with cattle, it seems like there is a reason for having higher oestrogen with tren, so nolva to prevent gyno as it lets oestrogen rise to whatever level it wants... if you're going to go on masteron, then change to arimidex and go for the drier look.

well thats the theory.... lets see in practice- i've used tren before, but not thought it was great for putting on mass... lets see this way...


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

not sure if you have already covered this, but i thought you shouldnt take nolva when on tren. Alot of people seem to stop the tren early and carry on the test for a couple of weeks before starting pct. Is this something you dont actually need to do?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

kingdale said:


> not sure if you have already covered this, but i thought you shouldnt take nolva when on tren. Alot of people seem to stop the tren early and carry on the test for a couple of weeks before starting pct. Is this something you dont actually need to do?


well tren doesn't aromatise; however its pretty androgenic, so your body would aromatise more of your own test, so you'd want either an AI or SERM even if taking tren on its own.

All nolvadex does is stop oestrogen binding in certain oestrogen receptors (like the breast) but increase binding in other areas (bones, uterus- not effecting men); tren doesn't bind to oestrogen receptors, but it does bind to progesterone receptors, and you INCREASE progesterone receptors when you INCREASE oestrogen levels (oestrogen upregulates progesterone receptors as I posted in my first post).

Consequently I have no idea why people would say not to take nolva and tren...


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

How's the PIP with the test/tren blend Aus?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> How's the PIP with the test/tren blend Aus?


the anabolic fusion labs test tren 450 has been smooth and PIP free.

the BSI methyl tren is PIP free, as is the dbol. I got pretty intense PIP from the winny; maybe i just had sensitive quads (i have bruises from the other water based shots, but no PIP, the winny hurt).


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

This is shaping up to be really interesting.

Id be interested to know IF the guys who get bad sides from tren also take a high does of AI, hopefully your journal will answer this. We will know if you explode in size.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Actually just thinking of doing 2G or more of test instead of several compounds next what do you think of that AUS?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> Actually just thinking of doing 2G or more of test instead of several compounds next what do you think of that AUS?


its kind of why I'm running this journal. So many say tren is so good for producing gains, whereas I always found test+deca or just test alone produced more. Then on reading the cattle information, it made me think- why do they not give test to the castrated bulls to increase lean mass? (i could understand why they would give an anabolic over test to the heifers) Then I found it more interesting to see that for the male animals, they gave slighly less tren, but MORE oestrogen... so hence my approach on here to try test+tren+dbol and nolva against gyno instead of arimidex.

I would have said before that 2g of test is better than 2g of test mixed with an anabolic (for a total of 2g); but based on the beef cattle, maybe I'm wrong- so I'm trying to find out...


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2012)

Loving this journal, opening my eyes with every page.

Really want to try this anabolic fusion lab and can't wait to see the feedback on the lab.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> its kind of why I'm running this journal. So many say tren is so good for producing gains, whereas I always found test+deca or just test alone produced more. Then on reading the cattle information, it made me think- why do they not give test to the castrated bulls to increase lean mass? (i could understand why they would give an anabolic over test to the heifers) Then I found it more interesting to see that for the male animals, they gave slighly less tren, but MORE oestrogen... so hence my approach on here to try test+tren+dbol and nolva against gyno instead of arimidex.
> 
> I would have said before that 2g of test is better than 2g of test mixed with an anabolic (for a total of 2g); but based on the beef cattle, maybe I'm wrong- so I'm trying to find out...


This might sound stupid but based on the link you gave where it said most pro`s or people who want to be mass monsters do huge dosages i was thinking , want to stay leanish but i also want to put on as much clean mass as possible . So im thinking up the damn dosages to a extreme level (for me) And see how it goes if it does not differ much then i will cut down the dosage again.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

I have read all the pdf now and have to say I'm quite impressed with his theory, all backed with references as well, might give the SA ago, I drink loads of coffee anyway, will just have to swap demerara sugar for coconut oil, omega 3's, leucine, whey iso and creatine........Mmmm

And how muscular was that mouse with the myostatin blockers :laugh:


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

OK.. Had my body fat tested in a body pod (as noted on page 1 of the journal).

http://www.bodpodlondon.com/the-bod-pod/

My stats are:

height: 184cm (just over 6')

weight: 104.5kg

Lean Body mass: 96.0kg

Fat mass: 8.5kg

body fat: 8.1%


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

So not a bad start point mate! And you were expecting a high %!! dread to think what mine will be, I'll show you high :lol:


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> This might sound stupid but based on the link you gave where it said most pro`s or people who want to be mass monsters do huge dosages i was thinking , want to stay leanish but i also want to put on as much clean mass as possible . So im thinking up the damn dosages to a extreme level (for me) And see how it goes if it does not differ much then i will cut down the dosage again.


no, its not stupid at all. Generally more AAS=more results...

however, there is far more research into "lean mass" increase in food production animals than in humans- principally because steroid use in food production is not illegal...

so maybe 2g of tren would produce more results than 2g of test, but only if you use 20mg of oestrogen with it....

Before I run birth control pills (I haven't discounted the idea yet... :scared: ) i figure I will run high aromatisation test and dbol with nolva for gyno. I am running 1.8g (4mL) of the anabolic fusion labs test 450 with the rationale being if tren is really better than test, in a high oestrogen environment, I should get better results running this cycle than when I ran 2g test+ 600g tren+ 1g eq + 200mg winstrol with arimidex/letrozole...



Conscript said:


> I have read all the pdf now and have to say I'm quite impressed with his theory, all backed with references as well, might give the SA ago, I drink loads of coffee anyway, will just have to swap demerara sugar for coconut oil, omega 3's, leucine, whey iso and creatine........Mmmm
> 
> And how muscular was that mouse with the myostatin blockers :laugh:


yeah i liked the science too... and yeah.. I feel like finding/stealing some myostatin blockers from some lab....

well, the idea behind the body pod measuring is:

1. if the diet works, I should not get fatter while I put on lean muscle

2. if tren works better in a high oestrogen environment, i should put on more muscle doing this cycle than my last all test cycle at a higher dose...


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

ditz said:


> So not a bad start point mate! And you were expecting a high %!! dread to think what mine will be, I'll show you high :lol:


psychologically I guess the increased water with the change from using letrozole to using nolvadex (and using test+dbol) made me "feel fatter".. I guess I mistook water smoothness for fat.. bit of a relief.... thought I had f**ked 18months of hard work in a month... but guess not after all... PHEW!!!


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Great base aus, 8% bodyfat isn't that almost half what you were expecting!

Guess it shows its difficult to gauge by the eye.

You going to put up some starting photos, none ****!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> no, its not stupid at all. Generally more AAS=more results...
> 
> however, there is far more research into "lean mass" increase in food production animals than in humans- principally because steroid use in food production is not illegal...
> 
> ...


So i was thinking either 2G test , 1G Tren and 1G mast or just run 2-3 G of test or Third option would be Test at 2G with Masteron. What would you pick if youy was me aus? Cant bloody decide.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

s&ccoach said:


> Great base aus, 8% bodyfat isn't that almost half what you were expecting!
> 
> Guess it shows its difficult to gauge by the eye.
> 
> You going to put up some starting photos, none ****!


yes; had been measured at 8-9% by calipers, but I though it must be human error as the trainer is a mate... though he was being nice.. Don't forget I've spent ages on arimidex, then went on letrozole and have been using test and winstrol, so i was used to a very dry look.... the test+dbol with the change to nolva is a real change in the last 2 weeks- already have puffy nips!!

Will put up some pics on the weekend when I have decent lighting at the gym



infernal0988 said:


> So i was thinking either 2G test , 1G Tren and 1G mast or just run 2-3 G of test or Third option would be Test at 2G with Masteron. What would you pick if youy was me aus? Cant bloody decide.


try straight test as a good starting point for high doses...


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> yes; had been measured at 8-9% by calipers, but I though it must be human error as the trainer is a mate... though he was being nice.. Don't forget I've spent ages on arimidex, then went on letrozole and have been using test and winstrol, so i was used to a very dry look.... the test+dbol with the change to nolva is a real change in the last 2 weeks- already have puffy nips!!
> 
> Will put up some pics on the weekend when I have decent lighting at the gym
> 
> try straight test as a good starting point for high doses...


Good idea yeah jsut stick to straight test and adex for bloat as im cutting while adding mass.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Some of the best gains I've made has been without estrogen control , letting the body do what it does I think is far better but from a gyno point of view people jump on AI in fear imo .

Aus I have a question for you 

Were the cattle on tren fed a different diet as in pellets or was it simply grass also what nutrients and if you like macros would cattle get from either ?

Now we all know how important diet is for humans but is tren so effective in cattle because of diet .

I know to humans grass is not a food source as such and to cattle it is .

Just had a little look and the cattle seem to eat a high carb diet but if given pellets these are very high protein .

Just wondering how far into diet you looked really .


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

ewen said:


> Some of the best gains I've made has been without estrogen control , letting the body do what it does I think is far better but from a gyno point of view people jump on AI in fear imo .
> 
> Aus I have a question for you
> 
> ...


its not fear mate; its my 3rd week changing over from AIs to nolva, and even though my overall test intake is moderate (for me) at 1g and dbol is 100mg/day (BSI injectable on workout days) or 50mg day/oral on non-workout days, I have the puffiest nipples i've had in years.. nice and pointy.. would be bad if I was single or had a less understanding wife (whose view is "if they dont subside later, just get 'em cut out; she would be easy about it, she's had a breast enhancement and lift...)

Anyway, yeah I've had a look at the cattle diet, and no they're not he usual grass fed; most get fed a combination corn/pellets which does change the protein ratio as well as the calorie density.... (so yes they have a higher cal & higher protein intake). I guess this makes sense- they want to make sure the animals put on weight and weight doesnt go on from drugs alone- same as with people... more food and more protein required for lean mass...

I figure from a diet perspective, I've been on 500g/day protein for past 18months. Now I'm on far less with the CBL diet, but on the other hand, I've added:

1.L-leucine

2. BCAA

3. Creatine (DY nutrition Creagen)

4. A.L Rea nutrition unchained.

5. L-Glutamine

so while overall protein may be lower, i've changed the ratios of some of the aminos.... and the HUGE amount of simple carbs on the CBL is protein sparing anyway...


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

A note to Ewan about use of tren/oestrodiol and other hormones and impact of food:

ACTORS AFFECTING IMPLANT STRATEGIES

• People (time & ability)

• Performance Goals

• Facilities

• Carcass Quality Goals

• Sex

• Breed

• Age/Weight

• Proper sanitation and technique

• Nutrition

• Health

ALSO:

IMPLANT INFLUENCE ON PERFORMANCE

· Previous implants may influence (reduce or enhance) the impact of subsequent implants, depending on the design of the implant program. *In general, the next implant should be more potent than the previous implant*.

· The implant for a given time period must match the animal's weight, nutrition, rate and composition of carcass gain.

· *The greater the age/weight, consumption of high quality feedstuffs, faster the gain, the higher the level of growth promotant hormone the animal can respond to.*

· Each implant has a maximum, intermediate, and minimal effective time period following implanting. The times listed in the following chart are the approximate number of days post-implant, beyond which little or no growth promotant effect should be expected.

If you read through that lot... sounds like cows are BBs!! LOL

Thats all cut and pasted from:

http://www.beeflinks.com/implanting.htm

interesting to see the table at the end- looks like its unusual to have a steroid used without oestrogen/oestrodiol. The notable exception is Test Propionate which is used without out high oestrogen.... interesting... (though its for heifers, which are female, not steers which are male..)


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

How long would they normally keep the cows on gear for? Their whole life or just for set time periods? And how does it affect their life expectancy?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

cas said:


> How long would they normally keep the cows on gear for? Their whole life or just for set time periods? And how does it affect their life expectancy?


set periods- they are bulking them up for slaughter mate.. life expectancy- depends are you talking veal or beef! :lol:

thats not the point; the point is how they go about using the compounds we use- and more to the point that for males, they add more oestrogen to get the most LEAN mass..


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

aus one thing i have noticed is they use tren A rather than tren E i know it shouldnt really make a difference long term but do you know why acetate over enth ?


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> set periods- they are bulking them up for slaughter mate.. life expectancy- depends are you talking veal or beef! :lol:
> 
> thats not the point; the point is how they go about using the compounds we use- and more to the point that for males, they add more oestrogen to get the most LEAN mass..


Oh I know that, thats what you have been saying throughout the whole thread. It was just a couple of questions that was going through mind. It totally didn't click for me about them using it before slaughter, silly me lol

So how long are their bulking periods and how much mass on average would normally be gained? Sorry if all of this has been answered but I am using my phone and its a pain to look back through the pages....it must bulk them up pretty well otherwise they wouldn't bother doing it...


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

cas said:


> Oh I know that, thats what you have been saying throughout the whole thread. It was just a couple of questions that was going through mind. It totally didn't click for me about them using it before slaughter, silly me lol
> 
> So how long are their bulking periods and how much mass on average would normally be gained? Sorry if all of this has been answered but I am using my phone and its a pain to look back through the pages....it must bulk them up pretty well otherwise they wouldn't bother doing it...


http://www.extension.iastate.edu/Pages/ansci/beefreports/asl-1453.pdf

have a look at that; revalor s and synovex plus both contain tren acetate; the synovex plus had the higher amount of tren, and it made weight gain faster daily at the start, but at the end of the period, it was the same as the lower dosed pellet- though they say this could have been to stress owing to a cold snap.

they used it for 116days.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

ewen said:


> aus one thing i have noticed is they use tren A rather than tren E i know it shouldnt really make a difference long term but do you know why acetate over enth ?


http://www.extension.iastate.edu/Pages/ansci/beefreports/asl-1453.pdf

i think its becuase they only use it for 116 days, and the way its implanted and absorbed, they dont need longer acting....


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

8.1% is an excellent starting point. Are you going to be posting any photos of you currently?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

radicalry00 said:


> 8.1% is an excellent starting point. Are you going to be posting any photos of you currently?


its not to bad; dont look like i'd expect in my view, but then water retention is significant with change from letrozole to nolvadex. I'm looking to take some pics in the gym on the weekend.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

ausbuilt said:


> http://www.extension.iastate.edu/Pages/ansci/beefreports/asl-1453.pdf
> 
> i think its becuase they only use it for 116 days, and the way its implanted and absorbed, they dont need longer acting....


yeah had a little dig looks like the implant acts like an enth ester would and the acetate is used for rapid release .

think ill stick to tren enth dont really fancy having implants lol


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Interesting approach, subbed.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> its not to bad; dont look like i'd expect in my view, but then water retention is significant with change from letrozole to nolvadex. I'm looking to take some pics in the gym on the weekend.


Get a nice pump before you get the camera out


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

ausbuilt said:


> its not to bad; dont look like i'd expect in my view, but then water retention is significant with change from letrozole to nolvadex. I'm looking to take some pics in the gym on the weekend.


Have you got any spongebob pants, or Danger Mouse?......no ****..


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

cas said:


> Get a nice pump before you get the camera out


i've posted pictures of "pumpin" in the adult lounge threads :whistling:



Elvis82 said:


> Have you got any spongebob pants, or Danger Mouse?......no ****..


no peado.. :lol:


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> i've posted pictures of "pumpin" in the adult lounge threads :whistling:


Lol epic


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

ausbuilt said:


> i've posted pictures of "pumpin" in the adult lounge threads :whistling:
> 
> no peado.. :lol:


Damn!!


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

cant believe ive missed this, well and truly subbed


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

How you finding DY's training mate?

Any sides from the gear?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

s&ccoach said:


> How you finding DY's training mate?
> 
> Any sides from the gear?


Dorian Yates' training.... damn hardest thing I've done in my life!! train 4 days/week only- and am f**ked and am not even carb depleted (the Carb Back Load Diet fills your muscles with glycogen for the next days workout). Really made me realise that I'd been cruising.

My aim is to go from 104.5 to 110kg in Jan and stay at 8%, or 9%max.

The Anabolic Fusion Lab test tren 450 is smooth and PIP free- easy shot. Did 2mL in each lat on Monday, for 1g test e, 800mg tren e in total. From a comfort perspective, I think I will keep this as my "base" dose as I want a rest from injecting 10mL of oils that I have for the past 18months.

However, to top that up, I'm using the BSI labs water based AAS pre/post workout. I've tried their methyl tren 2500mcg, Aquabol (injectable dbol) and Aqua Stanz. The Aquastanz gave some PIP for a couple of days- but not so bad that it limited my range of movement- just hurt a bit, the rest didnt at all.

I'm such a fan of the esterless AAS that, after some feedback, BSI have put out a mix with:

-2500mcg methyl tren

-50mg dbol

-100mg test base

which I will take 2mL of pre-workout (basically 0.5mL in each muscle group bilaterally) on my workout days.

So far a very comfortable cycle all round.

The only "side" i can say is puffy nips & increased water retention with the move from letrozole daily to nolvadex daily. I have to say for me at least, 20mg/day nolva (and i have the legit pharma version from novarits) does not prevent signs of gyno on my cycle; however in the interests of bulking up lean like a steer on synovex plus, I'll live with the high oestrogen and slight gyno for now...

I would say all the gear is very legit, because even with the move from pharma test to the anabolic fusion oils, my strength has stayed the same (which is a good indicator); though i do notice a strength increase with the pre-workout water based shots (never thought I would).

The increased training intensity and strength means that i am f**ked after every workout... and feel "beaten up"... which is a good thing! :thumb:


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> Dorian Yates' training.... damn hardest thing I've done in my life!! train 4 days/week only- and am f**ked and am not even carb depleted (the Carb Back Load Diet fills your muscles with glycogen for the next days workout). Really made me realise that I'd been cruising.
> 
> My aim is to go from 104.5 to 110kg in Jan and stay at 8%, or 9%max.
> 
> ...


I'll have to take a read of that Dorian article.

I'm 17 stone but more like 14% would love to be 8-10% bf.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Do the cattle do pct??? 

No but seriously I have read a lot of this journal but I must of missed the bit about birth control pills.

What's the idea behind this Aus???


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Out of interest ausbuilt, is the well known UK peptides site currently offline at the minute? Was going to buy some stuff but the one I'm thinking of is down.


----------



## Bigsinic (Oct 15, 2011)

^^^^^ same mate went to make and order last night and its saying website disabled.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

yeah there down, probs been busted


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Luckily I've just got my order in in time then by the sounds of it


----------



## Jizzmo (Nov 3, 2012)

theyre not down. just some server problems. look on eroids. :wacko:


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

Jizzmo said:


> theyre not down. just some server problems. look on eroids. :wacko:


This


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2012)

Looked on there but can't find no info?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

s&ccoach said:


> I'll have to take a read of that Dorian article.
> 
> I'm 17 stone but more like 14% would love to be 8-10% bf.


Once you're on over 1g of AAS, pop some T3 and/or clen/ECA; you have every metabolic advantage to be in single figures; but you cant out exercise bad diet.

Interestingly while chatting to Dorian about diet (his is remarkably simple/plain) the main diff is that in the "off-season" he has slightly more fat and double the carbs daily (but its oats/sweet potatoe- i.e his off-season diet is exactly the same as comp diet, but with more carbs, and off-season he has desert with a meal on one day of the weekend... all this means is you can't out-train a bad diet (or loose diet), even as a pro..



ash1981 said:


> Do the cattle do pct???
> 
> No but seriously I have read a lot of this journal but I must of missed the bit about birth control pills.
> 
> What's the idea behind this Aus???


well as I posted on the first page, have a look at something like synovex plus pellets:

https://animalhealth.pfizer.com/sites/pahweb/US/EN/Products/Pages/Synovex_plus.aspx

If you click on "key benefits" you will see there is a 10:1 trenestrogen ratio.

So to have the same ratio at 800mg of tren that i'm on, i'd need 80mg of oestrogen... now lets put this in perspective.

the contraceptive pill has 2.5mg of progesterone, and 0.1mg of oestrogen... so I was being a bit flippant about using contraceptive pills... in actual fact what may be required is oestrodiol tabs (1mg) which are given as female HRT.

It begs the question, how much test aromatises to oestrogen anyway??

best info i could find:

"The aromatization of epitestosterone (17?-hydroxy- 4-androsten-3-one) and testosterone by lyophilized human placental microsomes was studied. Upon incubation of epitestosterone, 12% was converted to 17?-estradiol, 15% to 19-ketoepitestosterone (17?-hydroxy-4-oxo-4-androsten-19-al), 10% to 19- hydroxyepitestosterone (17?, 19- dihydroxy-4 - androsten- 3- one), and about 10% to several unidentified products. A similar incubation with *testosterone resulted in 60% conversion to 17?- estradiol*; 30% was unchanged. *At increasing substrate concentrations (0.1-50 ?M), the aromatization rate of epitestosterone increased gradually and did not reach a plateau, whereas aromatization rate of testosterone plateaued at about 3 ?M*. The presence of either testosterone or 17?-estradiol in concentrations 0.1-10 times the concentration of epitestosterone inhibited the aromatization of epitestosterone by about 70%, while the *aromatization of testosterone was not inhibited by either epitestosterone or 17?-estradiol.* Lyophilization of fresh microsomes or storage of the lyophilized microsomes at -20 C greatly reduced the aromatizing activity upon epitestosterone but not upon testosterone. These results suggest that the aromatizing system for epitestosterone is different from that for testosterone."

from: http://endo.endojournals.org/content/108/3/943

Now if I understand this right is that there is a possibility that 60% of the test could convert to oestrodiol. If this is true, then you'd only need 133mg of test , which would aromatise to 80mg of oestrodiol required for 800mg of tren (according to the 10:1 ration in the cattle pellets).

this would mean that if lean mass increase is better with tren+oestrodiol than with testosterone alone (this appears to be the case in steers) then all I would need is say 150mg of test, and 800mg of tren for optimal results.

However, there's a famous study that looks at test dose in 18-35yo HEALTHY men, and found that on average, on 600mg/week test, over 20 weeks they lost 2kg of fat, and put on 8kg of muscle, eating 36kcal/kg (of which 1.2g/kg was protein), with NO EXERCISE:

http://ajpendo.physiology.org/content/281/6/E1172.long

So, my thinking is that its obviously established in that study that there is dose-response relationship (ie more test gives more lean mass); so I think 600mg test is a minimum cycle.

Based on looking at the cattle (tren/oestrogen) AND human study(test), I think i am on a good dose of test, and tren for results, and maybe I have enough aromatisation to provide enough oestrogen to hit the 10:1 ratio in the cattle pellets. Maybe I have to much oestrogen- but there is something of a plateau in the aromatisation rate in the study I quoted...

Well I am going for a blood test in 3 weeks time to test T-levels, as well as oestrogen levels- so should give me a clearer picture if I need to add oestrodiol tabs, or conversely add some arimidex back in... as always, its all a guess until the blood test!



radicalry00 said:


> Out of interest ausbuilt, is the well known UK peptides site currently offline at the minute? Was going to buy some stuff but the one I'm thinking of is down.


seems to be down last couple of days- but you can email them.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

what day are you on aus ?

notice anything dramatically changing ?

im loving tren at mo though im breathless and my ribcage is so tight but im changing well evolving more like lol


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

I think that clears it up

Ha ha


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

ewen said:


> what day are you on aus ?
> 
> notice anything dramatically changing ?
> 
> im loving tren at mo though im breathless and my ribcage is so tight but im changing well evolving more like lol


its my first week on the Anabolic Fusion Labs Test Tren 450 (first shot was monday night, so 5th day).

Its my 2nd week on the BSI water based pre-workout AAS. The first week was ok, but the big change happened when I tried 2500mcg of methyl tren pre-workout (0.5ml bilaterally in worked muscle group); its when I first noticed a real increase in strenght- as in increased all my weight over the previous week, whereas on 1250mcg, i got 1-2 extra reps.

However, two days ago I did 1ml bilaterally (so 2500mcgx2) and had an AWSOME workout.. but I had trouble sleeping the last 2 nights, and only 2day has my chest "relaxed" (it was the tightness that made sleep uncomfortable).

However, I'm training delts/tri's tonight and will be doing 2500mcg methyl tren in each delt (5000mcg in total) and 50mg dbol in each tricep.

Best of all, BSI have done a new "mix" which is 2500mcg tren, 50mg dbol, and 100mg test suspension in each mL; should have this next week, and I plan on doing 1mL bilaterally for each muscle group on training days.

I just realised that earlier today when S&C Coach asked me about sides, I forgot to mention the last 2days with tight chest/difficulty sleeping, as I don't consider that any kind of side! LOL, whereas I DO consider gyno a bad side!



ash1981 said:


> I think that clears it up
> 
> Ha ha


well you asked! :whistling:


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

What are your macro's now then Aus, and how much creatine have you been using?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

I'm really interested in seeing how your feeling in your session later as I only use short esters in my Delts and mine blow up I add in some test in oil to fill them out its weird seeing the Delts grow when you put 3ml in lol


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Conscript said:


> What are your macro's now then Aus, and how much creatine have you been using?


OK, I'm following the recommendations food/macro wise from the Carb Back Load Diet (see the free download of the book provided by Powerhouse McGru on the 2nd or 3rd page I think); I will point out that my post workout macros 4 nights/week includes 800g of simple carbs.. that's not counting protein, or food consumed before the workout, thats post workout-bed only.

Creatine, I have 5g post workout, of Dorian Yates' "creagen" which is enteric coated and as a result has better absorption and causes less stomach discomfort.. I was never a fan of Creatine, but Dorian made a big point of taking it.. (he sells other supps, but he made the most point on his "creagen" product)... who am i to argue with Dorain?



ewen said:


> I'm really interested in seeing how your feeling in your session later as I only use short esters in my Delts and mine blow up I add in some test in oil to fill them out its weird seeing the Delts grow when you put 3ml in lol


Well i've done short esters with SEO in delts, bi's and tri's with the proper sythetek protocol (1ml each muscle head daily, days 1-10, 2mL days 11-20, 3ml days 21-30, then 4 months of once/week with 3mL to maintain. Worked very well.

However, I'm an even BIGGER fan of esterless AAS injected into a muscle, as the AAS can have INSTANT effect on the INJECTED muscle, locally, FIRST before being distributed to the body; with any esterified AAS, it must get absorbed, pass through liver to remove ester, and then circulate for an effect in the whole body.

Esterless AAS, injected into a specific muslce group daily, will provide increased localised growth, over say a year...

This is why I'm so happy with the range of water based, esterless AAS from BSI- water based means easy shots with 'slin pin.... and esterless means more local growth at injection site..


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

I wish i could take creatine it just made me pi*s constantly when i was on it to the point where it became unbearable.


----------



## RockyD (Oct 8, 2012)

Very interesting read.

Would be much better with pics though, so can see a starting point and see visual progress.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

RockyD said:


> Very interesting read.
> 
> Would be much better with pics though, so can see a starting point and see visual progress.


Agreed.

@ausbuilt

You're obviously very knowledgable about different meds and their effects on the body as every man and their dog respects your advice on UK-M but have you ever posted any photos? Apart from the avi of course. I'm just curious as I love reading your posts but would be good to put a face / body to the name  .

And also did you discuss AAS with Dorian or does he not really go into that?


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

time to say i'm subbed to this, Absolutely adore Aus and respect him greatly. I've never used any ai or nolva with tren and it has blown deca out the water gains wise for me. Deffo looking forward to your progress.


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Are you following those DY workouts to the letter or putting an aus spin on them?

I assume the idea is moving away from continual heavy workouts.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

radicalry00 said:


> Agreed.
> 
> @ausbuilt
> 
> ...


I was planning on taking pics at the gym this weekend, but I felt a bit ****/nauseous and wasnt up to it. Probs will next week.

Thanks for the kind words though!

Dorian is the reason I dropped my base cycle to 1.8g; he said my 4g cycle was more than he used to win Mr O (read into this, I looked a bit small and $hit for how much i was on). Based on a couple of comments, I don't think he was being 100% forthcoming on the right cycle/dose, but to be fair I think his main point was that I wasn't training hard enough to make use of my dose- he was right- now I train harder, on half the base dose...

I think the take home point is make sure your TRAINING is INTENSE enough, so that you don't increase your dose until you pleatuea, and can't increase either reps or weight every week- at that point add some more AAS in.....

I'm training harder, and eating more, and so far I've not gotten fatter, and put on weight- so will continue like this until Jan. Hope to hit 110kg and stay the same BF, then start dieting down to 5%



RowRow said:


> time to say i'm subbed to this, Absolutely adore Aus and respect him greatly. I've never used any ai or nolva with tren and it has blown deca out the water gains wise for me. Deffo looking forward to your progress.


well I was always trying to avoid the "puffy look" but I guess its winter so its not to bad now LOL

To fair it was one of those unusual moments where I was looking at some articles on basskilleronline.com and was looking at the finaplix pellet conversions (poor yanks!) that really got me thinking about why they add more oestrogen to tren for male bulls than for cows...

I then found an interesting article on thinksteroids:

"Trenbolone and Suppressed Estradiol Production

A second reason is that estradiol levels fall too low when trenbolone is used alone. This occurs because natural testosterone production is suppressed when using trenbolone, and this in turn suppresses natural estradiol production. And since trenbolone itself does not aromatize (convert to estrogen), then there is very little substrate available for aromatization, and estrogen production becomes abnormally low. This can cause joint, mood, and libido problems."

from: http://thinksteroids.com/steroid-profiles/trenbolone-acetate/

so it looks like anyway you cut it, tren needs some oestrogen to work better; guess some people naturally find this...



s&ccoach said:


> Are you following those DY workouts to the letter or putting an aus spin on them?
> 
> I assume the idea is moving away from continual heavy workouts.


printed them out and doing them to the letter.... I can't argue with his method/results...

His main point is train INTENSELY; every workout you should increase either reps or weight; something needs to increase EVERY workout (so every leg day either more reps or more weight than the week before). He says if you don't increase one or the other, how can you keep progressing.... which is a very good point!!


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

radicalry00 said:


> Agreed.
> 
> @ausbuilt
> 
> ...


I was planning on taking pics at the gym this weekend, but I felt a bit ****/nauseous and wasnt up to it. Probs will next week.

Thanks for the kind words though!

Dorian is the reason I dropped my base cycle to 1.8g; he said my 4g cycle was more than he used to win Mr O (read into this, I looked a bit small and $hit for how much i was on). Based on a couple of comments, I don't think he was being 100% forthcoming on the right cycle/dose, but to be fair I think his main point was that I wasn't training hard enough to make use of my dose- he was right- now I train harder, on half the base dose...

I think the take home point is make sure your TRAINING is INTENSE enough, so that you don't increase your dose until you pleatuea, and can't increase either reps or weight every week- at that point add some more AAS in.....

I'm training harder, and eating more, and so far I've not gotten fatter, and put on weight- so will continue like this until Jan. Hope to hit 110kg and stay the same BF, then start dieting down to 5%



RowRow said:


> time to say i'm subbed to this, Absolutely adore Aus and respect him greatly. I've never used any ai or nolva with tren and it has blown deca out the water gains wise for me. Deffo looking forward to your progress.


well I was always trying to avoid the "puffy look" but I guess its winter so its not to bad now LOL

To fair it was one of those unusual moments where I was looking at some articles on basskilleronline.com and was looking at the finaplix pellet conversions (poor yanks!) that really got me thinking about why they add more oestrogen to tren for male bulls than for cows...

I then found an interesting article on thinksteroids:

"Trenbolone and Suppressed Estradiol Production

A second reason is that estradiol levels fall too low when trenbolone is used alone. This occurs because natural testosterone production is suppressed when using trenbolone, and this in turn suppresses natural estradiol production. And since trenbolone itself does not aromatize (convert to estrogen), then there is very little substrate available for aromatization, and estrogen production becomes abnormally low. This can cause joint, mood, and libido problems."

from: http://thinksteroids.com/steroid-profiles/trenbolone-acetate/

so it looks like anyway you cut it, tren needs some oestrogen to work better; guess some people naturally find this...



s&ccoach said:


> Are you following those DY workouts to the letter or putting an aus spin on them?
> 
> I assume the idea is moving away from continual heavy workouts.


printed them out and doing them to the letter.... I can't argue with his method/results...

His main point is train INTENSELY; every workout you should increase either reps or weight; something needs to increase EVERY workout (so every leg day either more reps or more weight than the week before). He says if you don't increase one or the other, how can you keep progressing.... which is a very good point!!


----------



## brandon91 (Jul 4, 2011)

Subbed, already learnt a few things from the first page. No doubt it's gonna get interesting in here.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> I was planning on taking pics at the gym this weekend, but I felt a bit ****/nauseous and wasnt up to it. Probs will next week.
> 
> Thanks for the kind words though!
> 
> ...


Great jurno so far aus my personal opinion and Im definitely not disputing your or Dorian in ANY way but I think if you train intense to full failure every time even if the weight doesnt go up then surely you have over loaded the muscle and to compensate that it will grow to adapt to the stress, "If w was to add more weight every time we would be lifting the full gym after years and years and training".

I use similar weights than I used 20 years ago but i think my form is twice as good and I can direct the pressures onto my muscle better.

I Use the Y3-T system so my reps change from as little as 6-8 up to 20 reps but the weight obviously has to go down as the reps double.

Does that make any sense to you Aus, Just trying to look at things from different angles "As you do"


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Aus...Was you talking to dorian via bodycoaches?

From the recordings I've seen I notice he doesn't mind talking about aas but when asked about how many grams he is on he always just says something like 'there you go asuming I was on grams' etc, I see he says you were on more than him...but did he say how much he was on?

Also didn't dorian use to take advice from paul b? Who was famed him self for taking a fair amount of aas.

Do you think his advice is slightly reserved? As in he wants to give good advice but doesn't want any backlash if someone hurts them self some how and says 'well dorian told me to use x amount'


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Great jurno so far aus my personal opinion and Im definitely not disputing your or Dorian in ANY way but I think if you train intense to full failure every time even if the weight doesnt go up then surely you have over loaded the muscle and to compensate that it will grow to adapt to the stress, "If w was to add more weight every time we would be lifting the full gym after years and years and training".
> 
> I use similar weights than I used 20 years ago but i think my form is twice as good and I can direct the pressures onto my muscle better.
> 
> ...


Think of it this way...all you have to do is add 0.5kg to the bar for which ever exercise. .then the next week try and get an extra rep more than you did. Doesnt really have to mean 10kg to your bench press every week 

I know what you are saying though, I don't think I could keep increasing for long


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Off topic but any links to Paul b cycles or theories that link you pm'd aus didn't work.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Great jurno so far aus my personal opinion and Im definitely not disputing your or Dorian in ANY way but I think if you train intense to full failure every time even if the weight doesnt go up then surely you have over loaded the muscle and to compensate that it will grow to adapt to the stress, "If w was to add more weight every time we would be lifting the full gym after years and years and training".
> 
> I use similar weights than I used 20 years ago but i think my form is twice as good and I can direct the pressures onto my muscle better.
> 
> ...


Yep, no arguement there- there's more than one way to skin a cat.. However if its not weights/reps it might be volume/sets that increases.

That being said, I see Dorians workout poundages, and i think F**K me.... not many throw those kind of weights around (eg 440lb bench 6-8 reps).

I'm still not as strong as I was 20 years ago, but I'm getting closer...



cas said:


> Aus...Was you talking to dorian via bodycoaches?
> 
> From the recordings I've seen I notice he doesn't mind talking about aas but when asked about how many grams he is on he always just says something like 'there you go asuming I was on grams' etc, I see he says you were on more than him...but did he say how much he was on?
> 
> ...


no mate, you can go on his website and email his PA to organise one-on-one PT with him when he's in the country. I took a day of work and drove to Birmingham from central london, and I was happy I did.

Yes I think he's not ever gonna tell anyone what he really took....

I started off in the same Gym (newcastle, Australia) as Lee Priest, who famously said he only ever did 2-300mg deca/week.... no one knows what he actually took/still takes (dude is STILL huge)

I'm no pro, but I'm open about what it took me to progress- maybe other can get the same results as me on 300mg/week of AAS.... it wouldnt do much for me.....

Dorian says he knew Paul... thats about it. Paul's dead now, so we'll never know....

However I think you're probably right, he wouldn't want to be responsible for someone having some problem on a dose he recommended; so his recommendations are very conservative.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

cas said:


> Think of it this way...all you have to do is add 0.5kg to the bar for which ever exercise. .then the next week try and get an extra rep more than you did. Doesnt really have to mean 10kg to your bench press every week
> 
> I know what you are saying though, I don't think I could keep increasing for long


my plan is increase weights or reps every week- may only be 1.25kg/each side of an olympic bar or 1 rep more, and when I can't do it, increase my base cycle or my pre-workout shot...



s&ccoach said:


> Off topic but any links to Paul b cycles or theories that link you pm'd aus didn't work.


http://www.t-nation.com/free_online_article/sports_body_training_performance_interviews/advanced_chemical_warfare_an_interview_with_paul_borresen

http://www.teambiohazard.co.uk/articles/paulborreson/bigstack.html

those links loaded up for me..


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

What are your bench, deadlift and squat at the moment aus? Also did you used to show when you were younger?


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> my plan is increase weights or reps every week- may only be 1.25kg/each side of an olympic bar or 1 rep more, and when I can't do it, increase my base cycle or my pre-workout shot...
> 
> http://www.t-nation.com/free_online_article/sports_body_training_performance_interviews/advanced_chemical_warfare_an_interview_with_paul_borresen
> 
> ...


Cheers mate the first one you sent just went to articles page, but the ones above work great cheers.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

kingdale said:


> What are your bench, deadlift and squat at the moment aus? Also did you used to show when you were younger?


Bench 120kg (incline- not done flat bench in 3 years), squat 140kg (ass to grass- i.e hip below knee at bottom of the movement) both of these are for 6-8 reps without a spot, manage 10-12 with a spotter for some forced reps.

last show was when I was 25. Went natural at 27, stopped training at 32.. restatarted at 38-39... 42 now.


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Why no flat out of curiosity mate?


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Subbed Aus...like the rest of the lads, I've great respect for you knowledge here, will be watching this closely and wish you the best of luck with it mate. I've read some bits by Ian Harrison about P. Borrreson and the impression I got was, Borreson and Dorian differed greatly about some things and Dorian more or less didn't have a lot of time for him or his theories..same with Ian Harrison. Also...might mean nothing to anyone here...but to the best of my understanding, this is pretty close to GH15's reckoning on test to tren ratio and use and the kind of results you can expect. Having said that his recommendations on GH and slin are a bit scary, but he's worth a look at anyway. Again...good luck buddy!

**B.T.W. out of curiosoty, why did you stop flat benching??


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

ditz said:


> Why no flat out of curiosity mate?


haha! Only spotted this now!!


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

ditz said:


> Why no flat out of curiosity mate?


flat bench really irritates my shoulder; i find i don't have this problem on a 15deg incline (i.e low incline)- i can flat bench with dumbells fine though.



mixerD1 said:


> Subbed Aus...like the rest of the lads, I've great respect for you knowledge here, will be watching this closely and wish you the best of luck with it mate. I've read some bits by Ian Harrison about P. Borrreson and the impression I got was, Borreson and Dorian differed greatly about some things and Dorian more or less didn't have a lot of time for him or his theories..same with Ian Harrison. Also...might mean nothing to anyone here...but to the best of my understanding, this is pretty close to GH15's reckoning on test to tren ratio and use and the kind of results you can expect. Having said that his recommendations on GH and slin are a bit scary, but he's worth a look at anyway. Again...good luck buddy!
> 
> **B.T.W. out of curiosoty, why did you stop flat benching??


sounds interesting- who's GH15? member on here? doesn't ring a bell.. any links?

Yeah, I never proclaimed to be some big brain; never "invented" anything or formed a new theory- just taken bits from well known people like Duchaine, Borresson, Rea, BigA... and sometimes Drug companies know a thing or two- especially when it comes to performance enhancement in horses (as steroids are legal for training, just not for use in a race) and cattle (big money in getting beef heaver and leaner, as its sold by the KG.... and more steak is more ££ for the farmer) so I do pay attention to what/how they use AAS..

as for benching- see above


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> flat bench really irritates my shoulder; i find i don't have this problem on a 15deg incline (i.e low incline)- i can flat bench with dumbells fine though.
> 
> sounds interesting- who's GH15? member on here? doesn't ring a bell.. any links?
> 
> ...


Ah, I know dude but you've put a huge amount of time into figuring out all the tech/bio bits about AAS use that most of us are too thick (me) or too lazy (again, me) to understand and always take the time to help us out and give advice that invariably proves right.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

How are you finding it so far then Aus? Have you been sleeping well after carb-load?

I have done it 2 days in a row now, woke up 0500, 2iu hgh, fasted until 2pm with nothing but strong coffee in a flask, pre-cooked 2 gammon steaks crispy then shredded with scissors, this is what I grazed on between 2pm and gym (7pm) plus 2 babybels, then the carb-load:

whey shake 75g with dextrose 50g

20 fish fingers

can of coke

milkshake + 75g whey

pop tarts

haribo

treacle tart with pack of raisins and whole can (400g) sweetened condensed milk (felt proper sick after this lol)

whey shake 75g

Felt very sleepy and drifted off about 2230 and woke up at 0300 and been awake since :cursing:


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> flat bench really irritates my shoulder; i find i don't have this problem on a 15deg incline (i.e low incline)- i can flat bench with dumbells fine though.
> 
> sounds interesting- who's GH15? member on here? doesn't ring a bell.. any links?
> 
> ...


GH15 is a bit of an internet bodybuilding celebrity. He's been around a few forums but now has his own which is quite popular. Many claim he's an ex pro and some just think he's a drug dealer but he often has interesting things to say about cycles and claims to have the inside track on the cycles all sorts are running, particularly people who claim to be nat e.g. Layne Norton who he says is smashing the tren.


----------



## ChrisEJ92 (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi, not sure if this has been asked already but by your logic would a person with a higher bf% benefit more from your cycle than someone with a lower bf%


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Conscript said:


> How are you finding it so far then Aus? Have you been sleeping well after carb-load?
> 
> I have done it 2 days in a row now, woke up 0500, 2iu hgh, fasted until 2pm with nothing but strong coffee in a flask, pre-cooked 2 gammon steaks crispy then shredded with scissors, this is what I grazed on between 2pm and gym (7pm) plus 2 babybels, then the carb-load:
> 
> ...


Hmm, I find that sleeping is a bit difficult because:

1. By the end of the Back Load, I'm SWEATING LIKE A PIG.... (wife is doing it too, and she's sleepin' naked, sheet off, window open.. LOL changed beds to the spare room as she can't stand my heat next to her... :lol: )

2. it could be the tren/methyl tren....

3. it could be my work get's um.. lets say INSANELY stressful (lets say it made the financial times that some colleagues didn't know they got sacked until their passcards to get past the security barriers in the foyer didn't work) so wondering day to day if I have a job could affect my sleep...

I can't honestly nail down the actual factor sleep is difficult, but those 3 together don't help..



Superhorse said:


> GH15 is a bit of an internet bodybuilding celebrity. He's been around a few forums but now has his own which is quite popular. Many claim he's an ex pro and some just think he's a drug dealer but he often has interesting things to say about cycles and claims to have the inside track on the cycles all sorts are running, particularly people who claim to be nat e.g. Layne Norton who he says is smashing the tren.


yeah been reading up... I don't think his insulin or GH doses are crazy at all- I think they work (well def the 'slin; borresson used to do 30iu/meal of 'slin for 90iu/day.. quite popular to do 30-50iu lantus and then 10-15iu novo with meals, and once post work-out; 100iu 'slin not hard to hit if you plan your food accordingly. Borresson said you needed DNP to counteract the fat- I agree; perhaps 20-30iu GH would do this, but I've only ever been able to afford 12iu/day for 3 months, didn't notice an effect, dropped back to 4iu/day..) Am reconsidering running GH at 20iu/day though.

As for layne smashing the tren... he's not that big.. but I could be said to be smashing the gear too.. and I'm hardly big in BB terms... need another 30lb for that at my height

I think GH15's views on cycles are a bit random.... like running prop until 8% then switching to enan at a higher dose for test.. esters make no diff apart from long esters are a bit heavier so you need a touch more total dose compared to prop to get same test level...



ChrisEJ92 said:


> Hi, not sure if this has been asked already but by your logic would a person with a higher bf% benefit more from your cycle than someone with a lower bf%


Well this is the funny thing. The CBL diet, if you read up on it, is supposed to allow you to BULK WITHOUT increasing fat... and, Tren, as used in cattle is supposed to increase LEAN mass not fat mass...

My plan is to stay the same BF%, but be 6kg heaver by jan (if all goes well) so about 12 weeks, allowing 3 Bod Pod Measurements, and 3x blood tests to judge progress- then re-assess approach at the end of the 3rd set of tests. If hit 110kg and 8.1-8.5% I will then diet down for 5% by april and then look at doing a show if I can get to 3-4% by summer....

SO to answer your question, the approach SHOULD work for someone with high BF%- BUT..... be aware that the higher your BF, the more aromatisation you might experience and need perhaps 40mg nolva/day (Borresson used 40mg nolva/day, Mars, a MOD on here says its not any more effective over 20mg). My current experience is that for the first time in years, I have puffy/conical nips since switching to nolva over arimidex/letrozole (but as I said earlier in my thread, it may be you only need to run 300mg test, and 600-800mg tren for a better effect if you're fatter).

The point of my journal is to log progress, and show folks some actual body fat and blood tests based on a consistent approach to diet, training, AAS etc; granted it may not affect you exactly the same... but should be a reasonable starting point for drawing some conclusions/modifyin individual approach, and hopefully make more people measure their progress/changes/health on cycle..

The real answer to your question, is I won't know until jan...


----------



## ChrisEJ92 (Mar 3, 2011)

Okay, good luck with your progress and awesome journal so far mate


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Aus, thanks for posting details on bodypod, I'm booked into see Daphne tomorrow


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

BB2 said:


> Aus, thanks for posting details on bodypod, I'm booked into see Daphne tomorrow


its pretty impressive, and while not perfect (I think DEXA is prob the best, but its only done in private hospitals and costs over £150 on every quote I got so far), the thing about Bod Pod is its very repeatable, so for £30, I';m going to do it monthly... and at least know whatever the error is, its the same every time.

daphne is a nice lady, makes the test pleasant.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

ok 2nd week on the Anabolic Fusion labs test tren 450, and the wife said last night i feel "harder" (no not that bit, that neva was soft :thumb: )

I notice I have some puffy nips (as am on nolva only) so would def say the test feels legit (well aromatisation def happening! LOL) and I'm hoping the tren means am hardening up like a good steer....

2 more weeks I will have a blood test for test/oestrogen, which will give an indication of the test dose at least.. not sure, but looking to see if I can get a test for tren metabolites...... (anyone know what to test for?)


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks aus, just left the college, I'm 16% on the dot (20% in my avi) I'm happy with that

The speedo swimming hat was fun!

Now time for my blast and I'll see Daphne in 3. Months

All the best


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

BB2 said:


> Thanks aus, just left the college, I'm 16% on the dot (20% in my avi) I'm happy with that
> 
> The speedo swimming hat was fun!
> 
> ...


 :lol:

my wife took a pick of me in the tight swim cap.... i think for blackmail purposes, as it was so tight I though my head would explode by the end!

it's a good way of knowing if you're losing/putting on fat/muscle....

ah f**k it, this is the silly look in a bod pod:


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Saved as my screen saver!!


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

How does it work then?

Nice hat btw


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

3 2 1 blast off...

So the aas you have mentioned is what you are starting on, and when gains slow/stop you are going to increase?

If that's correct then I have a couple of questions..1 when gains stop how long will you leave it before you increase your dose, 2) how much are you going to increase the dose by each time?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

cas said:


> 3 2 1 blast off...
> 
> So the aas you have mentioned is what you are starting on, and when gains slow/stop you are going to increase?
> 
> If that's correct then I have a couple of questions..1 when gains stop how long will you leave it before you increase your dose, 2) how much are you going to increase the dose by each time?


yes, and 50%.. (so 6ml in total, instead of current 4ml) for the Anabolic Fusion "base" cycle.

I will continue the BSI water's at 2mL each training day for a year to see if I get some extra localised growth noticeable..


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

BB2 said:


> Saved as my screen saver!!


that's fine, make fun of me... am sure when I'm dead, and I donate my body to science they will take "planking" shots of my corpse etc :lol:



ditz said:


> How does it work then?
> 
> Nice hat btw


air displacement/measurement- they first put in a cylinder of a known volume to calibrate the machine, then you sit in it.

the reason for the cap and tight speedos is that air trapped between you and your clothes/or your hair etc, will displace more air and make you "appear' to be fatter..


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Aus, do you think that the carb back loading diet is good for natural guys for gaining muscle and/or losing fat?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Bull Terrier said:


> Aus, do you think that the carb back loading diet is good for natural guys for gaining muscle and/or losing fat?


its supposed to work for natural guys. the main reason it works was also used by Tim Ferris in writing the 4 hour body.

for natural guys I think it could be the best way to bulk without getting fat. The science is very good.

for actual weight loss, I think his carb nite solution is better (its basically keto, with a carb up only one NIGHT/week). My wife is doing this at the moment as she is focused on fat loss (she got measured at 21% and is trying to get to 14%)

So for CBL, great for a natural bulking. It could be used for fat loss to, it would just be much slower than the "carb nite" diet, but there is more focus on retaining muscle mass on CBL. I highly recommend it.

Ok, I'm not natural, but it's f**king ridiculous that I'm eating whole cherry pies (addicted to the Tesco version that costs £2.50) and a whole tub of carte D'Or vanilla ice cream every night before bed (after a stir fry with rice, or burger and chips for dinner) and I wake up every mornng with tight abs, full muscle and look better than ever...

I hope its not all psychological, but I'm using the bod pod to keep me honest.

I think the main diff between using CBL as a natural compared to being on AAS is how fast you get lean/gain muscle, but I think the principles are probably even more important and effective for a natty.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Just doing my on-line groceries, and couldn't help but notice the nutritional content of my last snack before bed:

http://www.tesco.com/groceries/Product/Details/?id=255872248

so that's 7x 100g or 1995 cals for the whole cherry pie

http://www.tesco.com/groceries/Product/Details/?id=255708441

and that's 900 cal for the whole tub

My pre bed snack is basically 2885 cal :bounce:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> Just doing my on-line groceries, and couldn't help but notice the nutritional content of my last snack before bed:
> 
> http://www.tesco.com/groceries/Product/Details/?id=255872248
> 
> ...


My god now thats a bed snack lol


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

ausbuilt said:


> Just doing my on-line groceries, and couldn't help but notice the nutritional content of my last snack before bed:
> 
> http://www.tesco.com/groceries/Product/Details/?id=255872248
> 
> ...


Wow! I love cherry pie.....


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> My god now thats a bed snack lol


well according to my Bod Pod calculations, my daily energy expenditure (ie. maintenance cals) is 4965.8 cals/day, with 2443.6 being my basal metabolic requirement (which prob explains why i was feeling so f**ked on a 2700 cal diet! LOL)



Elvis82 said:


> Wow! I love cherry pie.....


umm... like the warrant song? :lol:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> well according to my Bod Pod calculations, my daily energy expenditure (ie. maintenance cals) is 4965.8 cals/day, with 2443.6 being my basal metabolic requirement (which prob explains why i was feeling so f**ked on a 2700 cal diet! LOL)
> 
> umm... like the warrant song? :lol:
> 
> View attachment 100341


Aus 2700 is close to my cutting cals :laugh: No wonder you were feeling like sh!t


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> Just doing my on-line groceries, and couldn't help but notice the nutritional content of my last snack before bed:
> 
> http://www.tesco.com/groceries/Product/Details/?id=255872248
> 
> ...


re-inventing the word "greedy fecker" lol


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Jim78 said:


> re-inventing the word "greedy fecker" lol


thing is, I'm following the diet to the letter..... and enjoying it... ok its been 3 weeks, I'm 1kg heaver so far; 2 more weeks to my next bod pod reading and I will see if the weight gain is muscle or fat..


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Does it not matter about the fat content of the food eaten at night? Or is it a case of so long as you hit the carb content it doesn't matter overly? I haven't had a sec to read through the book yet.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> thing is, I'm following the diet to the letter..... and enjoying it... ok its been 3 weeks, I'm 1kg heaver so far; 2 more weeks to my next bod pod reading and I will see if the weight gain is muscle or fat..


its an interesting approach mate, yes be interested to see next bod pod reading.

U get my txt?

goodies turned up today haha *rubs hands*


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Any photos yet ausbuilt?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Jim78 said:


> re-inventing the word "greedy fecker" lol


i've been called worse, at a swinger's party :devil2:



RowRow said:


> Does it not matter about the fat content of the food eaten at night? Or is it a case of so long as you hit the carb content it doesn't matter overly? I haven't had a sec to read through the book yet.


you don't need to count cals on this diet, and its the carb intake thats important; he mentions eating a bunch of Krispy Kremes- they range 15-23% fat content; I tend to shoot for 10% (hence even the cherry pie and carte d'or ice cream are not "low fat" versions, but they are just not made with as much fat as some other products..


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

s&ccoach said:


> Any photos yet ausbuilt?


so far only the bod pod :lol:

will prob get some this weekend (was a bit unwell last weekend)

I don't like taking pics in my gym during a weeknight when every f**ker is there, as they will all pass comments about ego etc....


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> thing is, I'm following the diet to the letter..... and enjoying it... ok its been 3 weeks, I'm 1kg heaver so far; 2 more weeks to my next bod pod reading and I will see if the weight gain is muscle or fat..


Was the diet mentioned in the link you provided at the start? I know the idea of the CBL diet was there, but I've not seen any "Meal Ideas" during the day! :/

Finding it a bit hard to get my head around though lol! Eat only protein and fats during the day, and carbs at night?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

ShaunH101 said:


> Was the diet mentioned in the link you provided at the start? I know the idea of the CBL diet was there, but I've not seen any "Meal Ideas" during the day! :/
> 
> Finding it a bit hard to get my head around though lol! Eat only protein and fats during the day, and carbs at night?


Ebook for you guys.....for free you tight cun.ts :

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B-kM...c0U/edit?pli=1

that's from McGru, on page 4 of the thread. He had his meals up on page 3; I will log mine today and pu up tonight


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

Link wont work for me, just get this message: *Sorry, the page (or document) you have requested does not exist*.

I must of missed McGru meal plan post! I'll have a nose now! 

Thanks!!


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Is this stuff u got aus?

One ml with a slin pin u say?

Do you rate it?


----------



## Dusky (Sep 4, 2011)

Very interesting thread Aus, following closely.

Does anyone have a copy of Kiefer's Carb Nite by any chance?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

BB2 said:


> View attachment 100357
> 
> 
> Is this stuff u got aus?
> ...


mine has the green top like the one in the background; 1ml is a good start (0.5ml bilaterally) but I moved up to 2ml (1ml Bilaterally)... yes I rate it, 1st time i've ever "felt" a pre-workout actually work..



Dusky said:


> Very interesting thread Aus, following closely.
> 
> Does anyone have a copy of Kiefer's Carb Nite by any chance?


I have- my wife's doing it; she was to scared of getting fat on the CBL I can email you a copy, but you're a new member so I can't send you a pm for your email addy..


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Just did 1ml ( .5 in each delt) ten minutes ago, so we'll see!!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Aus, I was just thinking do you reckon there would be any worthwhile benefit in just using pre wo aas like m-tren and liquid dbol and no other steroids or peds?

Not thinking about doing it but just wondering if there would be any point, in theory?


----------



## Dusky (Sep 4, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> I have- my wife's doing it; she was to scared of getting fat on the CBL I can email you a copy, but you're a new member so I can't send you a pm for your email addy..


Aus - Could you please send to [email protected] when you have a minute? Much appreciated!

How is your wife doing on Carb Nite, results as anticipated? I've personally got about 10kgs to lose and prefer to have it over with asap and start CBL after


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

@ausbuilt, there's one thing which I noticed when I (albeit quickly) read the ebook on carb back-loading..

He says explicitly that Heavy Duty Training and Dorian Yates Blood and Guts training IS NOT the ideal type of training to follow when using his dietary regime. He mentions his own system - the Shockwave Protocol, whatever that may be. He doesn't go into any details.

So, why did you decide to follow the Blood and Guts system with this diet? Presumably you will have read that he doesn't recommend it.


----------



## SirStrokeUrEgo (Sep 27, 2012)

Dying for these bloods, hows the strength been keeping mate ?


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

BB2 said:


> Just did 1ml ( .5 in each delt) ten minutes ago, so we'll see!!


how did you find it?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Aus, I was just thinking do you reckon there would be any worthwhile benefit in just using pre wo aas like m-tren and liquid dbol and no other steroids or peds?
> 
> Not thinking about doing it but just wondering if there would be any point, in theory?


yes, i just got a mix from BSI thats m-tren 2500mcg, dbol 50mg and test 100mg/mL; if you took this (or even just the test) daily, you'd make good progress. 1ml of test base 100mg/ml per day is still 700mg/week and even better than prop as there is no ester weight, and you can pin your small muscle groups to bring them up...



Dusky said:


> Aus - Could you please send to [email protected] when you have a minute? Much appreciated!
> 
> How is your wife doing on Carb Nite, results as anticipated? I've personally got about 10kgs to lose and prefer to have it over with asap and start CBL after


my wife liked the idea, but is having difficulty with carb cravings; she's thinking of going ot carb back load til xmas, then going back to carb nite..

emailed you.



Bull Terrier said:


> @ausbuilt, there's one thing which I noticed when I (albeit quickly) read the ebook on carb back-loading..
> 
> He says explicitly that Heavy Duty Training and Dorian Yates Blood and Guts training IS NOT the ideal type of training to follow when using his dietary regime. He mentions his own system - the Shockwave Protocol, whatever that may be. He doesn't go into any details.
> 
> So, why did you decide to follow the Blood and Guts system with this diet? Presumably you will have read that he doesn't recommend it.


well, i looked at the the requirements to activate glut 4, and even isometric exercises will do this; so I don't see a problems using blood & guts- besides, if you look at the workouts, most have 1-2 warm up sets, and 1 working set to failure.

So far i seem fine doing the dorian w/o with the CBL diet.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

I notice that both yourself and PowerhouseMacGru have included ice cream as part of evening carb back load.

Ice cream was also recommended in the ebook, but from what I've seen from a quick search on google, ice cream is in fact a medium GI food.

Thus would it perhaps be better to avoid?


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Only just seen this... Subbed


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> :lol:
> 
> my wife took a pick of me in the tight swim cap.... i think for blackmail purposes, as it was so tight I though my head would explode by the end!
> 
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

kingdale said:


> how did you find it?


A little disappointed I must say, I did 1ml one night then I upped it too 1.5 afew nights ago

I was expecting it to knock my head off!

Saying that after only doing it twice I can 100% feel my temper is a lot shorter,, I didn't like tren e the first time I used it , and nothings changed

I've got a high dose mini blast starting on Monday so it'll probably can get used in that

Sorry for hijacking aus


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

How are you finding pip Aus? Am I right in thinking I read it was ok but few days later you got ache?


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Because I'm getting interesting in the carb back loading diet I found a few links which fellow posters may hopefully find interesting and useful:

http://www.seanhyson.com/blog/backloading-faq

http://www.seanhyson.com/blog/carb-backloading-qs-kiefer-as-part-i

http://www.seanhyson.com/blog/carb-backloading-qa-part-ii

http://www.seanhyson.com/blog/the-final-backloading-interview-w-kiefer


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

14 Pages later.......lol

Very interested to see how this plans out for you aus, enjoyed reading the thread and will be reading the pfd file that someone posted, later on tonight. Not that i'm going to try it, but just for the read. Really enjoyed the lyle mcdonalds ketogenic diet pfd you gave us last year (also the 8%bf results!)

Get these pic's up!!! :lol:


----------



## Dusky (Sep 4, 2011)

So Aus, how many cherry pies did you kill this week? How is it feeling so far?


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Subbed mate. May pm you some questions when I've read the book and adopt this in to my natty training journal.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Well mate, hows the cycle going? When are you getting the first lot of bloods done? Interesting to see the results


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Bull Terrier said:


> I notice that both yourself and PowerhouseMacGru have included ice cream as part of evening carb back load.
> 
> Ice cream was also recommended in the ebook, but from what I've seen from a quick search on google, ice cream is in fact a medium GI food.
> 
> Thus would it perhaps be better to avoid?


yes, ice cream can be medium GI based on the fat content. I "use" :lol: ice cream with about 5% fat (carte d'or vanilla light, or Duchy Originals Vanilla) so the GI load is higher than with Haagen Daaz/Ben & Jerrys that are "premium" but with about 13-15% fat content which slows digestion and reduces the insulin spike.

Ice cream doesn't fill you up much, can be quite high carb (25-35g/100g) and is an easy way of adding cals when you're trying to jam a certain amount of food in a given time frame (about 4hours of eating for me).



BB2 said:


> A little disappointed I must say, I did 1ml one night then I upped it too 1.5 afew nights ago
> 
> I was expecting it to knock my head off!
> 
> ...


Yep, same for me, some say 1ml "blows their head off" but for me, I don't feel much on 1ml, but I do get some extra reps. 1.5mL is when I start to "feel it" and I tend to do 2mL on leg days... just did a PB of 150kg squat for 8 reps tonight.. was damn happy.. gone up 10kg in the last 3 workouts on the BSI waters...



Sambuca said:


> How are you finding pip Aus? Am I right in thinking I read it was ok but few days later you got ache?


that was for the Anabolic Fusion Labs Oils. I've switched last week to BSI for the oils as well as the waters- to be fair, felt no diff in strength between the Anabolic Fusion & BSI oils, so both obviously have enough active ingredients, but I find the BSI oils a bit smoother.

The BSI waters.. the mtren is fine. I get PIP for a day or 2 from the stanozol. The mtren+dbol+test suspension mix stings like a bitch going in, but the PIP subsides in 20-30min.. so I'm sticking with it, and its def improved my workouts...


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Bull Terrier said:


> Because I'm getting interesting in the carb back loading diet I found a few links which fellow posters may hopefully find interesting and useful:
> 
> http://www.seanhyson.com/blog/backloading-faq
> 
> ...


cool thanks. will have a read... i also have a look on Keifer's forum for the CBL diet, but havent posted there yet.



s3_abv said:


> 14 Pages later.......lol
> 
> Very interested to see how this plans out for you aus, enjoyed reading the thread and will be reading the pfd file that someone posted, later on tonight. Not that i'm going to try it, but just for the read. Really enjoyed the lyle mcdonalds ketogenic diet pfd you gave us last year (also the 8%bf results!)
> 
> Get these pic's up!!! :lol:


LOL keto is still the king for fast fat loss. I'm trying CBL to maintain my BF, but increase my LBM...

so far, i've gone up 1.5kg... so 106kg tonight. I will have another Bod Pod reading on the 1st of Dec or thereabouts to see if the gain is lean or fat, as i can't say I look much diff with the scale rise..

I keep meaning to take pics at the gym- was going to tonight, but my wife is on AAS (60mg winny + 25mg proviron) and "gets in the zone" training wise too... which means by the end of the leg workout she's told me F**K off/F**K myself a few times and hit the showers without taking pics.. might have to try and take pics on a day she's not so focused on (delts and legs is what she wants most, so gets all serious on those days in particular.. WTF am I saying, she outlifts loads of guys on most workout days.... quite funny when she asks guys for the 16kg dumbells for her seated alt curls...)



Dusky said:


> So Aus, how many cherry pies did you kill this week? How is it feeling so far?


i smash a pie (either cherry or apple) every night :thumb:


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

empzb said:


> Subbed mate. May pm you some questions when I've read the book and adopt this in to my natty training journal.


the diet is supposed to work for natty's too.



Galaxy said:


> Well mate, hows the cycle going? When are you getting the first lot of bloods done? Interesting to see the results


getting blood test done at the end of the month.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Reading through the links on carb back-loading which I posted earlier I'd like to highlight a couple of differences which I noted:

1) Sean Hyson advises eating 1-2 grams of carbs per pound of bodyweight when back-loading. This is considerably less than recommended by Kiefer in the ebook (at least on the table linking bodyweight with grams of carbohydrate to consume on back-load). The higher end as advised by Hyson is for bigger guys, and lower end for females. To be fair though, he does say that it is something which you need to play with and adjust as necessary.

2) Whereas Kiefer essentially gives two plans for back-loading, as whether you wish to lean-up or else all-out muscle gain (i.e. Strength Accumulation or Density Bulking - you can really tell he's American...) Hyson adds one additional possibility. Here's a quick cut-and-paste:

*Q: Can I back-load on off days?*

*
*

*
A: Yes, but it depends. If you're back-loading to lose fat, you need lots of low-carb days to keep insulin low and convert fat to fuel. You should only back-load on A) the night of a training day, or * B) * the night before the first of two morning workouts on back-to-back days. Only do this with weight workouts, not cardio.*

*
*

*
If you're back-loading to gain muscle and strength while staying lean, the same applies but you can be a little more liberal with your portions. Back-load more carbs on training days and you might occasionally back-load on off days.*

One other thing worth noting is an error in the ebook which Kiefer himself acknowledged in his interview with Hyson. Again I quote:

*Sean: While we're on the subject, the AM Accelerator Shake recipe in the book calls for one gram of MCT oil. I figure that had to be a misprint.*

*
*

*
Kiefer: It's supposed to say one tablespoon. One tablespoon of MCT oil is 100% MCTs, and coconut oil is only about 70%, so MCT oil is more optimal.*

Apologies Aus if it seems like I'm sidelining your journal - I just thought the above might be interesting for anybody contemplating the carb back-loading diet.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Ok, so skimmed the CBL book last evening and I like the idea behind it.

Comparing the diet plans to the CarbNight solution for ultra low carbs, I was wondering if during the day it was similar to the Carbnight solution in that less than 30g carbs could be ingested as this won't affect insulin levels or results.

eg: (nicking PHMG's diet) below, the sundried tomoatoes have some carbs in them...for half a cup a quick google says that's about 10g of sugar carbs, so providing each meal was less than 10g of carbs total, would this have an adverse affect on the diet results?

wake

200mg caffeine

10 min bike sprint

200cal HIIT cardio

10 min bike sprint

10am: Coffee and double cream, 10g whey isolate, 1g MCT (coconut oil), 200g caffeine, 2g omega 3

12pm: Chicken breast, mince burger, 200g cottage cheese, slice of edam, sun dried tomatoes. 2g omega 3

2pm: Coffee and double cream, 10g whey isolate, 1g MCT (coconut oil), 200g caffeine, 2g omega 3

4pm: Chicken breast, mince burger, 200g cottage cheese, slice of edam, sun dried tomatoes. 2g omega 3

Pre Workout: 400mg caffeine

Train

Post Workout: 50g whey, 80g sugar (dextrose coming)

Food starting 30mins after this:

lasagna, garlic bread. Pint of milk.

Big bag of sweets (150g carbs)

Bowl ice cream, scoop of whey

Two bacon sandwiches, glass of milk.

Is it also essential to deplete carbs complete with the 10day plan? I can see the logic behind it etc and it makes sense. Just wondered if doing a cyclic carb loading diet would have the same effect for the majority that don't overdo it on the carbs as it currently stands or whether having the carbs already present would mean it wouldn't work and a shed load of fat would just be gained instead.

Eg:

Monday, CBL

Tuesday, CBL

Wednesday - ultra low carb

Thursday, CBL

Friday, CBL

Saturday and sunday - ultra low carb

So only have carb heavy days post training and the rest of the days would be under 30g Would the 2 days weekend break be long enough to deplete efficiently enough before hammering the carbs post training on the Monday...

Hope what I've asked makes sense, sort of thinking out aloud so may be a bit waffly.

Cheers,

D


----------



## imabigguy (Oct 4, 2011)

For local growth would mtren by itsself done on training days be useless?

Or if I have to take the blend of mtren/dbol/test what is the min I would take I was thinking of just 0.75 pre training so 0.375 in each side the main thing I was after was a more focused aggresive workout but if I can improve lagging bodyparts this would obv be a bonus. Thanks


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Bull Terrier said:


> Reading through the links on carb back-loading which I posted earlier I'd like to highlight a couple of differences which I noted:
> 
> 1) Sean Hyson advises eating 1-2 grams of carbs per pound of bodyweight when back-loading. This is considerably less than recommended by Kiefer in the ebook (at least on the table linking bodyweight with grams of carbohydrate to consume on back-load). The higher end as advised by Hyson is for bigger guys, and lower end for females. To be fair though, he does say that it is something which you need to play with and adjust as necessary.
> 
> ...


no good post- I'm doing the "density bulking" version; so I am backloading on non-training days to, just a lower amount- about 300g.

The wife is following a recomendation from the forum- average the carbs over the week, then split into varying amounts- so she does 800g over 4 training days, with 300g on leg day (heaviest) and the rest split into smaller amounts, next biggest is delt day (as she wants more delts/legs); least carbs on back day as she feels her back is big enough (it is quite good to be fair!)



empzb said:


> Ok, so skimmed the CBL book last evening and I like the idea behind it.
> 
> Comparing the diet plans to the CarbNight solution for ultra low carbs, I was wondering if during the day it was similar to the Carbnight solution in that less than 30g carbs could be ingested as this won't affect insulin levels or results.
> 
> ...


yep, the carb nite food choice, and pre back load food choice is the same. I don't do any dried fruit/veg that PHMG does for the reason you mentioned- but at the end of the day, its about being close to 30g- similar to any keto diet.

I am "density bulking" so i carb back load non-training days too, but i do make sure I have 3.5mg caffeine/lb bodymass in the late afternoon to help keep fat cells insulin insensitive.

Basically, if you're doing CBL for fat loss, just stick to carb-nite style food choices on the non-training days.



imabigguy said:


> For local growth would mtren by itsself done on training days be useless?
> 
> Or if I have to take the blend of mtren/dbol/test what is the min I would take I was thinking of just 0.75 pre training so 0.375 in each side the main thing I was after was a more focused aggresive workout but if I can improve lagging bodyparts this would obv be a bonus. Thanks


mtren taken pre-workout will def boost your training, and eventually your gains from the better training. You may get some local muscle growth, but that's why I got the mix- the dbol and test suspension will give more local muscle growth than mtren.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Aus - do you take in leucine every day as recommended?

Do you make up the shakes like the Accelerator Shake, Pre-Ignition, Sustainer, and Hypertrophic Potentiator?

How crucial do you think these extra bits are in the overall program? Or will it make (at best) only a small difference?

PS - Do these silly buzz words irritate you as much as they do me?? :blink:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> Ebook for you guys.....for free you tight cun.ts :
> 
> https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B-kM...c0U/edit?pli=1
> 
> that's from McGru, on page 4 of the thread. He had his meals up on page 3; I will log mine today and pu up tonight


Quoting this for a read when I get home lol


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> :lol:


'Ground control to Major Tom....'

****... Ment to have the pic of Aus in the bod pod LOL... Excuse me, bit ****ed from town :laugh:


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Bull Terrier said:


> Aus - do you take in leucine every day as recommended?
> 
> Do you make up the shakes like the Accelerator Shake, Pre-Ignition, Sustainer, and Hypertrophic Potentiator?
> 
> ...


to be fair, I do the post workout shake only; its modded:

-scoop of l-leucine

-scoop of l-glutamine

-scoop of BCAA

-scoop of Creagen

-scoop of Whey Isolate

-600mg caffeine

-50g vitargo

I do some coffee during the day. I don't worry about the rest; but then I figure all the anabolics I'm on, i should use any protein I take in very well, and i Have red meat most nights etc. Perhaps if I was a natty, I'd pay more attention to the other shakes..

In fact the only reason I even take the postworkout shake, is Dorian recommended whey, creagen (his blend of creatine) and some carbs; I figure I might as well add the rest. Can't be bothered with more shakes than this (outside of a regular protein shake- though these days that ice cream, protein powder an d milk at night..)

as for the buzz words- it is developed and marketed in the US of A... :lol:


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

BBK said:


> 'Ground control to Major Tom....'
> 
> ****... Ment to have the pic of Aus in the bod pod LOL... Excuse me, bit ****ed from town :laugh:


ah the $hit I do for science... :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Quoting this for a read when I get home lol


link dead lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> link dead lol


looking much leaner these days son. good work


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> looking much leaner these days son. good work


Cheers  gettin there m8


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

Aus have you ever noticed your hemocrit (hct) levels rise when staying on for a long time? Mine has gone slightly high range is .35-.5 mine is .53, I've lowered dose for a bit now (gyno surgery coming up) and I know giving blood lowers this. Just wondering what sort of levels other guys on gear have and what levels your likely to drop dead from a clot?....


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Just read 103 pages on the CBL diet so another 220ish to do over the next few days. Bloody good, looking forward to reading the rest (really tired now) definitely up for trying this!!


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Elvis82 said:


> Aus have you ever noticed your hemocrit (hct) levels rise when staying on for a long time? Mine has gone slightly high range is .35-.5 mine is .53, I've lowered dose for a bit now (gyno surgery coming up) and I know giving blood lowers this. Just wondering what sort of levels other guys on gear have and what levels your likely to drop dead from a clot?....


I got a bit above the range when i was doing 2g test, 1g eq, 600mg tren, and did 4 months straight on 300mg/day oxys... I normally did the oxys 4weeks on, 4weeks off... but kind of liked being on them.... then added 200mg/day winny for the last 2 months as well.. LFT was actually fine, but HMC went up a touch.

I'm now on 1g test, 1g tren, and 5ml/week of 2.5mg mtren+50mg dbol+100mg test susp mix; next blood test due at the end of the month, and next bod pod the week after, will post up results of both (same as i did for my last bod pod).



s3_abv said:


> Just read 103 pages on the CBL diet so another 220ish to do over the next few days. Bloody good, looking forward to reading the rest (really tired now) definitely up for trying this!!


it has its appeal food wise, but the science makes sense...

so far i've gone from 104.5 to 106.4.. will see on 3rd Dec at next bod pod readin how much of this is fat....


----------



## gymfreak786 (Dec 2, 2011)

Aus what do you see in the mirror? do u look leaner ?


----------



## Englishman (Oct 4, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> link dead lol


Try this link mate: https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B-kM1H1huuQwTHpRbmY4aXhDc0U/edit?pli=1


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

ausbuilt said:


> I got a bit above the range when i was doing 2g test, 1g eq, 600mg tren, and did 4 months straight on 300mg/day oxys... I normally did the oxys 4weeks on, 4weeks off... but kind of liked being on them.... then added 200mg/day winny for the last 2 months as well.. LFT was actually fine, but HMC went up a touch.
> 
> I'm now on 1g test, 1g tren, and 5ml/week of 2.5mg mtren+50mg dbol+100mg test susp mix; next blood test due at the end of the month, and next bod pod the week after, will post up results of both (same as i did for my last bod pod).
> 
> ...


Interesting, I'm lead to believe oxys and EQ are culprits, only thinking this as they increase red blood cells the most( thinking out loud). It will be interesting to see where your levels are at. I'm beginning to realise its quite common and a lot of people are unaware of it. Do you believe it's just aas in general or are any aas a little bit easier on hemocrit levels. There is loads of info around but not much that's answers my concerns.

Oh and where are these pics of your puffy nips


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Just read the rest of the CBL diet book. There's certainly a lot of preparation to do this diet properly, hats off to anybody giving it ago! Not sure I could fit this type of diet into my daily life being at work ect

The science behind the diet is great, really makes sense, but somehow it just shouldn't work eating the certain food types. Madness!!

Good luck aus


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Aus, are you still getting in 500g of protein per day as per your usual recommendation?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Aus has died from Cherry Pie and Ice Cream overdosing.

May he rest in peace.

*aus has not died


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Aus has died from Cherry Pie and Ice Cream overdosing.
> 
> May he rest in peace.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

Come on Aus!! We need some updates!!


----------



## Englishman (Oct 4, 2012)

Really sorry to hear about Aus, was it just like Mr. Creosote in 'The Meaning of Life'?:laugh:


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

gymfreak786 said:


> Aus what do you see in the mirror? do u look leaner ?


I don't think I look leaner, but on the other hand, I don't think I'm fatter either, but at the end of the day, I'm booked in for another bod pod reading 3rd Dec.



Elvis82 said:


> Interesting, I'm lead to believe oxys and EQ are culprits, only thinking this as they increase red blood cells the most( thinking out loud). It will be interesting to see where your levels are at. I'm beginning to realise its quite common and a lot of people are unaware of it. Do you believe it's just aas in general or are any aas a little bit easier on hemocrit levels. There is loads of info around but not much that's answers my concerns.
> 
> Oh and where are these pics of your puffy nips


Now the oxys have always been known to be the "poor mans epo" and combined with Equipoise, you'd expect hemocrit to rise, however, I think high levels of any androgen (test in particular) has the same effect; I'm taking between 2g-3g of AAS now rather than th 3.6-4.0g before.



Bull Terrier said:


> Aus, are you still getting in 500g of protein per day as per your usual recommendation?


no, closer to 250g at the moment; but then this is a very different approach with a more fats in the day, and loads of carbs and fats at night.. I'm on around 6k cals.. so i haven't focussed on the high protein; i'm trying the CBL approach as written. The 500g protein was BigA's approach. I'm trying this new method to see how I go... if i increase lean mass, then obviously it works... will see with the bod pod readings- I've so far gone up 1.5kg...


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

That's a big increase in a short space of time! Are you holding much retention?


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Yeah it's not been long, be interested to see the bf% results!

Do you have to book much in advance for bodpod aus?

Going to try and get an afternoon off next week and have one done


----------



## LutherLee (Apr 30, 2010)

when are we getting some pics m8?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> ah the $hit I do for science... :lol:


mmmm mmjjjeeeessss science cause we all know us gear users do this for science


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

infernal0988 said:


> mmmm mmjjjeeeessss science cause we all know us gear users do this for science


LOL you look like you just saw a giant spider in ur bathroom shall send some one around to catch it humanely for you (your AVI)


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Englishman said:


> Try this link mate: https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B-kM1H1huuQwTHpRbmY4aXhDc0U/edit?pli=1


Cheers m8, that's bang on


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

reza85 said:


> LOL you look like you just saw a giant spider in ur bathroom shall send some one around to catch it humanely for you (your AVI)


Its supposed to be artistic :laugh:


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

infernal0988 said:


> Its supposed to be artistic :laugh:


LOL your crazy mate :lol:


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

s3_abv said:


> That's a big increase in a short space of time! Are you holding much retention?


def more water than before, with the change from arimidex to nolvadex, but not to bad... and not more after the 1st week..



ditz said:


> Yeah it's not been long, be interested to see the bf% results!
> 
> Do you have to book much in advance for bodpod aus?
> 
> Going to try and get an afternoon off next week and have one done


you can book as much in advance as you want... I do a month ahead..



LutherLee said:


> when are we getting some pics m8?


when the wife's roid rage subsides... LOL


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Haven't been on here for a few months since leaving uni and starting work but a good read to come back to.

Was hoping to get some Burr but it's easier ordering from HP so will give Anabolic Fusion a go.

I might book into a bodpod too. It would be interesting to see how much muscle I've lost and fat I've gained since no dieting/training/AAS for 5/6 months and going from 88kg to 78kg.

@ausbuilt are you still planning on taking garden leave and running the 'slin/DNP cycle or has this negated the need to?


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Just got into this late, but subbed!!


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Only had time to read to page 6, will read rest later.

Quick question Aus - Can you inject the water based sub q ?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

hctiM said:


> Haven't been on here for a few months since leaving uni and starting work but a good read to come back to.
> 
> Was hoping to get some Burr but it's easier ordering from HP so will give Anabolic Fusion a go.
> 
> ...


I thought I was going on gardening leave, but instead got an offer I couldn't refuse- 2 days/week in the office- full pay... so no SHICK approach still...

but.. I think I may not need to, giving the CBL bulk up/low test, high tren+ high eq, plus water based pre-workouts a go until the end of jan, then diet for a comp end of april/start may, then re-assess.



Craig660 said:


> Only had time to read to page 6, will read rest later.
> 
> Quick question Aus - Can you inject the water based sub q ?


if inject sub-q, you do save your liver still- no first pass as with orals, but you miss out on local site/growth. I use the same 'slin pin (30gx8mm) to inject IM- don't feel it and I think there's more benefit as you do get local site growth over time; however sub-q still works, and better than the oral approach. Up to you.


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Craig660 said:


> Only had time to read to page 6, will read rest later.
> 
> Quick question Aus - Can you inject the water based sub q ?


Considering he is doing that you would want to hope so...


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Superhorse said:


> Considering he is doing that you would want to hope so...


i do use a 30gx8mm slin pin/syringe (0.5ml); same as for GH. I do the GH sub-q, but I do the water based AAS IM. I'm pretty lean still, so about 2-3mm of skin/fat above the muscle so with an 8mm pin to the hilt, i still get 5mm into the muscle- for 0.5mL of water based gear, that IM enough (esp on delt/bi/tri)


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Ah sorry, my bad. I knew you were using the slin pin but of course it's IM. Silly me.


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

Hey Aus,,,,

The Anabolic fusion Test/Tren450....how does it compare to the Wildcat TNT450...

The wildcat works out like £20 cheaper to me for 20ml....

Cheers


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Read that CBL book, interesting read. Doubt I could get past the 10 day phase LOL, maybe 5 days with metformin added  .

I use intermittent fasting and low carb anyway, so maybe when I'm done dieting I may still keep doing what I'm doing but add some PWO evening carb feeds, as opposed to switching to typical eating which was my original plan.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

J.Smith said:


> Hey Aus,,,,
> 
> The Anabolic fusion Test/Tren450....how does it compare to the Wildcat TNT450...
> 
> ...


I used WC gear for 12 months, and was very happy with it, but I never got a great price on it.

I got a good deal on the Anabolic Fusion, and the BSI.

I've since moved to all BSI products for 2 reasons:

1. They offer water based esterless individual AAS, as well as a mix of mtren+dbol+susp (that I asked for); I've been wanting to bring up some lagging parts with local esterless shot rather than a full SEO protocol

2. Since I buy so much waters, buy combining my oils and waters from the same lab, I get a good discount as it becomes quite a big order at my rate of use.

Ive always liked the wild cat mixes (equitren 800) and Tritest 500 simply becuase it was easier to get a high dose in, and it worked well.

Anabolic Fusion labs mix def worked well, but I got some PIP (its individual of course), same with Fuerza for me; with the choices out there, I simply tried something else.

My top lab at the moment in terms of smoothness of shot, apparent effectiveness are:

=1: BSI & WC

=3: Burr & Global Brittanic

I'm happy with any of those 4 in particular (its good to have choices), and I'm always open to try new things (Luckily WC seems to have been pretty stable quality wise; I'm hoping BSI stay as good as they are, but with UGLs consistency can be variable for obvious reasons).

If you can get a good deal on WC, go for it. There's nothing special about any particular blend/lab; at the end of the day it comes down to a comfy shot, the shot providing progress, but at the end of the day, its training and diet that makes the most of the shots...



Fatstuff said:


> Read that CBL book, interesting read. Doubt I could get past the 10 day phase LOL, maybe 5 days with metformin added  .
> 
> I use intermittent fasting and low carb anyway, so maybe when I'm done dieting I may still keep doing what I'm doing but add some PWO evening carb feeds, as opposed to switching to typical eating which was my original plan.


If you read the book- you'll see why met is not a good idea on this approach :smartass:

I'm LOVING it so far- eating food I never imagined, and by all accounts, am no fatter, and have gone up some weight so far.... well the bod pod will tell all next week...


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> I used WC gear for 12 months, and was very happy with it, but I never got a great price on it.
> 
> I got a good deal on the Anabolic Fusion, and the BSI.
> 
> ...


Even on the 10 day period??


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Even on the 10 day period??


yep, there's point to it in the 10day period.. what you may want to run is sibutramine of phentermine for appetite control (I don't think coffee controls appetite nearly as well as he says....)


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> yep, there's point to it in the 10day period.. what you may want to run is sibutramine of phentermine for appetite control (I don't think coffee controls appetite nearly as well as he says....)


I actually fast till midday and use coffee for appetite control already and I actually rate it quite highly. Everyone is different though. Sibutramine is better of course. I have been using a splash whole milk in it at the moment but considering dropping it for cream or coconut milk. Only problem with the coconut milk is u have to bin it after 2 days


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Aus,

How long do you think itTwill take the water based shots of M-Tren, dbol and test S to kick in after a sibq jab. Like how long should I leave it ebfore training and jabbing ? Also how long do you think it lasts


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Craig660 said:


> Aus,
> 
> How long do you think itTwill take the water based shots of M-Tren, dbol and test S to kick in after a sibq jab. Like how long should I leave it ebfore training and jabbing ? Also how long do you think it lasts


sub-q jab? I'd say an hour before gym; how long it lasts? well its esterless, so the half life of the drugs involved- ie 4hours for the dbol component; oddly research says that this could be longer for the shots rather than the pills, based on the fact not all the crystals of the drug dissolve completely immediately.... same reason they say test susp is active for 12 hours despite being esterless...

Progress Update:

I've upped my base dose of AAS:

5mL BSI test/tren 500mg- 2.5g

1g of tren- this week extra; to be replaced by the BSI equitren next week (so should be a total of 1g test, 2g tren, 1g eq next week)

300mg/oxys- orals/day.

I'm not even counting the pre-work out BSI water based M-tren, dbol, test susp; using 2-3ml per workout, 4x week IM, jabbing 1-2ml Sub-q on my off-days now... i just figured its there to use right?

107-107.5 kg everyday this week.... hope I move up a bit next week before the Bod Pod test- at this rate I'm after some more mass... even fat! LOL I thought I'd really pack on the weight in the past month... it's been OK, have gone up 2.5/3.0kg... but have decided to up the AAS (see above), and have to try to eat more.... its a problem... am taking gaviscon to get to sleep now... feeling SO FULL....


----------



## sockie (Jul 1, 2012)

s



ausbuilt said:


> sub-q jab? I'd say an hour before gym; how long it lasts? well its esterless, so the half life of the drugs involved- ie 4hours for the dbol component; oddly research says that this could be longer for the shots rather than the pills, based on the fact not all the crystals of the drug dissolve completely immediately.... same reason they say test susp is active for 12 hours despite being esterless...
> 
> Progress Update:
> 
> ...


If your feeling full,and you want to eat more,you could try fosfor,the main ingredient is phosphorylcolamine,I find it makes me hungry when im full.Its a tonic,and it comes in a 200ml btl,otc.I hope it helps


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

Keep going Aus!

Love reading your stuff


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

do you follow a set diet plan?


----------



## imabigguy (Oct 4, 2011)

Periactin sounds like it might be useful for you makes you sleepy and starving was really cheap on adc last time I checked I also eat 6k a day I just use the supplement ravenous as I am already tired all the time ravenous is a pretty good product


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> sub-q jab? I'd say an hour before gym; how long it lasts? well its esterless, so the half life of the drugs involved- ie 4hours for the dbol component; oddly research says that this could be longer for the shots rather than the pills, based on the fact not all the crystals of the drug dissolve completely immediately.... same reason they say test susp is active for 12 hours despite being esterless...
> 
> Progress Update:
> 
> ...


You splitting the jabs up mate or just wracking 1-2ml in sub-q in one hit?!


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

zack amin said:


> do you follow a set diet plan?


not in terms of set meals per se; i follow the carb back load method, so I don't need to count cals in the evening- i smash anything/everything i see/feel like.. if you read the ebook, its the recommended approach. My daytime/pre-workout cals are also no measured per se, but the macros are kept keto syle- protein+fats, <30g carbs until post workout. I generally fast to midday.



imabigguy said:


> Periactin sounds like it might be useful for you makes you sleepy and starving was really cheap on adc last time I checked I also eat 6k a day I just use the supplement ravenous as I am already tired all the time ravenous is a pretty good product


worth a try, thanks, hadn't thought of periacitin- and its the 2nd time ravenous has popped up- will look into it too...



Big Ste said:


> You splitting the jabs up mate or just wracking 1-2ml in sub-q in one hit?!


i do 0.5mL shots, split up 2x day


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

ausbuilt said:


> sub-q jab? I'd say an hour before gym; how long it lasts? well its esterless, so the half life of the drugs involved- ie 4hours for the dbol component; oddly research says that this could be longer for the shots rather than the pills, based on the fact not all the crystals of the drug dissolve completely immediately.... same reason they say test susp is active for 12 hours despite being esterless...
> 
> Progress Update:
> 
> ...


Holy sh1t that is some gear I am a fan if the dbol and oxys though with the test and tren...not used for a while mind!

On the diet front include some pineapple contains bromelian digestive enzyme it has always helped me in the past


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

@ausbuilt @ewen

If I'm only going to use the Mtren, Dbol and Test s mix for pre-workout only (1ml 3-4 days week) Just for the strength and focus etc would jabbing sub-q rather than IM make much difference?!

Cheers


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Big Ste said:


> @ausbuilt @ewen
> 
> If I'm only going to use the Mtren, Dbol and Test s mix for pre-workout only (1ml 3-4 days week) Just for the strength and focus etc would jabbing sub-q rather than IM make much difference?!
> 
> Cheers


not at all the only difference ive found is sub q lasts a little longer and takes a little longer to kick in but its potent stuff so you wont be able to tell at first .


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

ewen said:


> not at all the only difference ive found is sub q lasts a little longer and takes a little longer to kick in but its potent stuff so you wont be able to tell at first .


You reckon about 60mins pre would be ok mate?!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Big Ste said:


> You reckon about 60mins pre would be ok mate?!


yeah by the time ive pinned driven to gym done my warm up etc its 45 mins so anywhere from 45-60 is fine .


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

How did the bodypod readings go mate? Looking forward to an update.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

tonyc74 said:


> Holy sh1t that is some gear I am a fan if the dbol and oxys though with the test and tren...not used for a while mind!
> 
> On the diet front include some pineapple contains bromelian digestive enzyme it has always helped me in the past


I've found for me so far, over the past 20months, test:tren:eq at 1:2:1 seems to be the best in terms of "looking like a BB" as opposed to straigtht test for just being Big..

I LOVE pineapple... but the CBL diet doesnt recommend fruit for the carb back load..... i do have some once or twice a week though (tends to be pineapple and banana!)



Big Ste said:


> @ausbuilt @ewen
> 
> If I'm only going to use the Mtren, Dbol and Test s mix for pre-workout only (1ml 3-4 days week) Just for the strength and focus etc would jabbing sub-q rather than IM make much difference?!
> 
> Cheers


Sub-q is fine; still better than swallowing a pill as you miss 1st pass of the liver. Also daily shots of test susp make an excellent cycle (as its 700mg/week of straight test as no ester if doing 1mL of that mix/week).

If you do the shot IM you get local growth over time as an extra added benefit. THis is real, and something pro's do to lift the small muscle groups to freaky size..

I tend to do the shots bi-laterally IM on workout days, and sub-q on non-workout days, as sub-q stings less...



ewen said:


> not at all the only difference ive found is sub q lasts a little longer and takes a little longer to kick in but its potent stuff so you wont be able to tell at first .


x2; yep still works, but you do miss out on the benefit of site growth...


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

empzb said:


> How did the bodypod readings go mate? Looking forward to an update.


owing to work meeting going over time, I had to re-schedule to thursday; same with the blood tests.


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

ausbuilt said:


> owing to work meeting going over time, I had to re-schedule to thursday; same with the blood tests.


Hope the bloods are all fine mate so you can keep smashing it!! Sure they will be you animal...


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

I am similar mate I can go up to 4oomg tren of week to make some decent gains at only 80kgs anything thing else doesn't seem to make much difference! Could probably go higher although I haven't used for a while!

You can get bromelain in herbal food shops if u wanted to avoid pineapple....


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Elvis82 said:


> Hope the bloods are all fine mate so you can keep smashing it!! Sure they will be you animal...


Well, i've restricted the orals to 300mg/day oxys; the dbol, mtren are injected and avoid 1st pass of the liver, so I think I should be fine, but only testing will tell...



tonyc74 said:


> I am similar mate I can go up to 4oomg tren of week to make some decent gains at only 80kgs anything thing else doesn't seem to make much difference! Could probably go higher although I haven't used for a while!
> 
> You can get bromelain in herbal food shops if u wanted to avoid pineapple....


more gear does equal more results, but only if consuming more food.... it actually gets hard to consume more food...

good point on the bromelain supplements, may order some..


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

MP do one called Digestimax which has bromelain and a few extra things in that is rather good and has saved my anus some stress.i


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Aus, any chance of sticking some of your training sessions up in here? Be interested to see them. Ta


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Still no photos yet then?


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Aus - are you doing BodPod today then?

Will be very interested to see your body composition changes.


----------



## Englishman (Oct 4, 2012)

Looking forward to the update Aus. :thumb:


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> I've found for me so far, over the past 20months, test:tren:eq at 1:2:1 seems to be the best in terms of "looking like a BB" as opposed to straigtht test for just being Big..
> 
> I LOVE pineapple... but the CBL diet doesnt recommend fruit for the carb back load..... i do have some once or twice a week though (tends to be pineapple and banana!)
> 
> ...


Aus when you say 1:2:1 what do you mean in terms of numbers?

Eg if I were to get asked to make some muc at 4:1:1 sand, cement, lime that would be 4 shovels sand..1 cement..1 lime.

So test, tren, eq would be (as eg) 1ml test, 2ml tren, 1ml eq...or would you work it as mg, so 500mg test 1000mg tren 500mg eq?

I hope I am making sense here lol


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

Come on Blu, get some pictures up, you old dingo!


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

cas said:


> Aus when you say 1:2:1 what do you mean in terms of numbers?
> 
> Eg if I were to get asked to make some muc at 4:1:1 sand, cement, lime that would be 4 shovels sand..1 cement..1 lime.
> 
> ...


Pretty sure he said elsewhere he's on 1g test, 2g tren, 1g eq. Defo not ml though!


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Englishman said:


> Looking forward to the update Aus. :thumb:


the UPDATE:

well, I F**KED UP!!!

i started off 5 weeks ago on the diet (and a few weeks before that on reduced AAS dose; about 1.5g) and was 104.5kg... I got up to 107 a few week back... but at the bod pod reading last night... 105.1kg.. WTF??

HOW??

well the night before my bod pod reading, the girls says, "what's wrong with you? I'm eating more than you!" I replied that was BS.... but then we sat and logged daily cals.... and I hung my head in SHAME....

ME: 0.6kg weight increase- NO LEAN MASS GAIN

HER: 4.4kg LEAN MASS INCREASE (BF stayed constant at 21.5%; so she got 4.4kg of muscle, and 1kg of fat). I will post up her scanned readings later tonight...

We both use AAS from BSI... the issue is, she was eating/following the diet better than me... I never once hit my target 800g carbs at night (max was 500g) and she was hitting her target of 500g carbs EVERYNIGHT... she was also eating the SAME protein as me.... worked out I was hitting 1.2g/kg pro only....

BUT WHATS WITH THE APPETITE?

Oxys- pure and simple... 2 weeks ago i added 300mg/day oxys.. and my weight has gone DOWN since... simply as i feel so FULL from eating ANYTHING (hence the stuff about getting bromelein etc in the posts above, and needing gaviscon).

I will DITCH the oxys (but will use them on first 12 weeks of comp prep- KILLED my appetite... ) I got greedy and thought oxys at a high dose will give me FAST mass... truth is, they can't make mass without FOOD...



cas said:


> Aus when you say 1:2:1 what do you mean in terms of numbers?
> 
> Eg if I were to get asked to make some muc at 4:1:1 sand, cement, lime that would be 4 shovels sand..1 cement..1 lime.
> 
> ...


1:2:1 in my case is 1g test, 2g tren, 1g bold.

So yes, you've got it right (just like making muc).

However owing to the BSI mixes I'm now using- it will work out to be 1:2:2 (using test-tren 500 which is 50/50 test tren, and equitren 750 which is 500mg eq, and 250mg tren per ml) at 4ml each; so from this week my new dose is 1g test, 2g tren, 2g bold and no orals (but will continue pre-workout shots)



Jay Walker said:


> Come on Blu, get some pictures up, you old dingo!


ga'arn get outta here ya kant :thumb:


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Wow. Very interesting. I defintely need to up my carbs then at night - struggling as it is to get even 400g down in the 2 hour gap along with enough protien!


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Ahh brilliant, thanks for clearing it up for me fella


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

No need to be hanging in Shame dude, you know your probs and you adjust to suit, that's the whole idea mate. Your mrs has done awesome btw! Good for her. Have you had your bloods done?


----------



## Barman (Feb 29, 2012)

atm im trying to just ram food down me 24/7 i eat 24/7 if i wake up at 4 in the morning il get some food of a big ass glass of milk  always done this when bulking. at lest you know whats up ausbulit cant always be 100% good luck bro


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I never get on with orals,they all kill my desire to eat good food,that being my goal as recomping,i found it impossible to even it sh1t after 2 weeks d/bol,i love jabs and big green scary needles..... 

Glad your're gettin it nailed,,,,


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

empzb said:


> Wow. Very interesting. I defintely need to up my carbs then at night - struggling as it is to get even 400g down in the 2 hour gap along with enough protien!


I'm investing in krispy kremes... nightly from now on.. scary thing is the girl polishes of 4-6! LOL



Elvis82 said:


> No need to be hanging in Shame dude, you know your probs and you adjust to suit, that's the whole idea mate. Your mrs has done awesome btw! Good for her. Have you had your bloods done?


yeah on the plus side, i've got it in black and white- 5 weeks no progress... funny thing is my girl said I was "looking smaller" and I said rubbish, I'm on 300mg/day oxys.. 



biglbs said:


> I never get on with orals,they all kill my desire to eat good food,that being my goal as recomping,i found it impossible to even it sh1t after 2 weeks d/bol,i love jabs and big green scary needles.....
> 
> Glad your're gettin it nailed,,,,


well i guess they will be fine when dieting.. no need for subutramine in the future.... i never had an issue on 150mg/day, but found that taking 150mg/day didnt do much.... so thought I would try double.. i felt fine in general... but was a struggle to eat.... prob wouldnt have noticed if my girl wasn't bulking.. better than me....

GREEN NEEDLES??? 

orange for me everywhere... but am UPPING my dose to 1g test, 2g tren, 2g bold..... which is a 1g over my last bulk, but no orals.... 8ml of shots once again (thank goodness the BSI stuff is smooth AND HIGH DOSE!!)


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I just love the screw in action of those greens,popping through(actualy don't tell anyone i use blue now,lost my bottle).

Hell that is a big dose,i am cutting on 1g acetate,tren/test/mas,from next week,will use peps too.

Can you imagine trying that dose on pharma grade back in 1990,ahahhhhah! Pararbolan 76mg or the like...


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

Surely (I've never used it) EQ should help increase your appetite? So surely taking that and dropping oxys you should be on to a winner. I love Krispy cremes, could easily eat 6+...yummy!


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

the side effect i hear most about from using oxys is always the appetite supression and i was suprised it was something you never mentioned before. You know what what the score is so the weight will fly up


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Thought of ghrp6/cjc1295non dac Aus?


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

I've never eaten a Krispy Kreme 

I did have 2 Tesco jam donuts pre workout today though :laugh:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Your only human aus lol


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Only human mate, for a diet that sounds quite desirable, nice foods and such... It's starting to sound like hard work

Eating so much in such a short window.

I'm sure you'll get it nailed though!


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

Agree on the oxys Aus...i've been on them a week and my appetite has gone lots!


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

J.Smith said:


> Agree on the oxys Aus...i've been on them a week and my appetite has gone lots!


That's good to know...for when I start cutting for the summer!


----------



## LutherLee (Apr 30, 2010)

Elvis82 said:


> No need to be hanging in Shame dude, you know your probs and you adjust to suit, that's the whole idea mate. Your mrs has done awesome btw! Good for her. Have you had your bloods done?


Being beaten by a woman is never ok......unless it's to the washing up lmao


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

I literally am still wondering how the heck you manage 800g carbs in a 2 hour window.

I'm near 350/400g. And even then I'm dying by the end and that's made up of

Lucozade - 70g carbs

3 kipling pies: 60g carbs

can vimto: 32g carbs

footlong rocky road cake: 150g carbs

2 kit kats: 20g

My body then hates me and I can't get anything else sweet in without feeling sick! I need to get 700g in me. FVCK.


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

I bet that takes some serious doing

What's in a medium pizza carb wise 300 g odd? So you'd need nearly 3 of them :lol:

Except all in high gi sickly stuff..

The more I think about it the harder it sounds

I know it's pretty grim and you'll feel sick as fcuk afterwards but could you not just down dextrose in water to make up the defecit?

Easy ish way to get it in you, just keeping it in will prob be the challenge!


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

ditz said:


> I bet that takes some serious doing
> 
> What's in a medium pizza carb wise 300 g odd? So you'd need nearly 3 of them :lol:
> 
> ...


dextrose in vimto? 2 birds one stone :laugh:


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

empzb said:


> I literally am still wondering how the heck you manage 800g carbs in a 2 hour window.
> 
> I'm near 350/400g. And even then I'm dying by the end and that's made up of
> 
> ...


its tough.. i started out ok though, but as said the oxys killed my appetite, since stopping those i've bounced back up to 108.1 last 2 mornings, which is great (3kg in under a week!!)



ditz said:


> I bet that takes some serious doing
> 
> What's in a medium pizza carb wise 300 g odd? So you'd need nearly 3 of them :lol:
> 
> ...


there's 250g/average per pizza, i usually knock back 2 pizzas, then sweats make up the rest...but sometimes i add in crips or caramel popcorn....


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

LutherLee said:


> Being beaten by a woman is never ok......unless it's to the washing up lmao


I'm damn proud of her, but at the moment she feels as hard as i do (relaxed quad grab); she's working on getting her butt the same.... but dammit on seated hamstring curls I had to kill myself on 90kg as she was catching up to me! (she did 65kg!!)


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> I'm damn proud of her, but at the moment she feels as hard as i do (relaxed quad grab); she's working on getting her butt the same.... but dammit on seated hamstring curls I had to kill myself on 90kg as she was catching up to me! (she did 65kg!!)


she ever do GHR's mate? that should speed things up in the steel butt department!


----------



## LutherLee (Apr 30, 2010)

you on the krispy kremes yet pal? i fookin love them nom nom nom!


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

if you want the extra night calories/carbs, you need to go kebab house, large donner on naan bread, must be an easy 1000calorie meal, throw a portion of chips on top, this is my go to super size meal, today i bought a chocolate cake from asda and im going to eat it all


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Jim78 said:


> she ever do GHR's mate? that should speed things up in the steel butt department!


2iu dr lin's hyges every morn.. but been on that for a year.. not much diff, but feels better on it, and better hair and nails.... but fat loss no.. nothing's worked like tren... its AMAZING on a woman... really shows tren needs high oestrogen.. am gobsmacked..



LutherLee said:


> you on the krispy kremes yet pal? i fookin love them nom nom nom!


we go through a box a few nights a week :thumb:



zack amin said:


> if you want the extra night calories/carbs, you need to go kebab house, large donner on naan bread, must be an easy 1000calorie meal, throw a portion of chips on top, this is my go to super size meal, today i bought a chocolate cake from asda and im going to eat it all


funny you say that 2x shish t'aouk wraps, hommous, pita, and chips is a 2x week dinner.... :thumb: Marsoush is one of our fave places to eat in London..


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

Greedy galah.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

ausbuilt said:


> 2iu dr lin's hyges every morn.. but been on that for a year.. not much diff, but feels better on it, and better hair and nails.... but fat loss no.. nothing's worked like tren... its AMAZING on a woman... really shows tren needs high oestrogen.. am gobsmacked..
> 
> we go through a box a few nights a week :thumb:
> 
> funny you say that 2x shish t'aouk wraps, hommous, pita, and chips is a 2x week dinner.... :thumb: Marsoush is one of our fave places to eat in London..


cant say ive ever been, bein a manc an all, lol but i know for sure being natural lean when i want to super bulk, kebab house is my best friend i usually get a mix grill which consists of a nan bread, seek kebabs,donner,lamb and chicken pieces, portion of chips thrown ontop for good heart attack measure, probs sitting around 1000-1500 calories, wouldnt like to think about the salt,sat fat and carbs lol. the food down here is much cheaper then you get in london so its easier for us, at the same time the portions are bigger


----------



## sprayer (Nov 8, 2012)

That is insane 800g of carbs in a 2hr window. I just opened the kitchen cupboard and saw the 1kg of castor sugar sitting there, damn!


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

sprayer said:


> That is insane 800g of carbs in a 2hr window. I just opened the kitchen cupboard and saw the 1kg of castor sugar sitting there, damn!


lol.. puts it in perspective when you look at it like that


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Thing with donor kebab it's more fat than carbs isn't it?

This is what I mean, it's harder than meets the eye


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

id say it gets to a point where you'd need to put cherry pies, haribo, maltodextrin and water in a blender and down that ****


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

@ausbuilt

I think you need to take some pointers from this fella :lol:


----------



## sprayer (Nov 8, 2012)

I just went through all the pages in this thread on my phone. Maybe I missed a couple but with this carb back load diet is it imperitive to train late in the day like 7pm for example? After training yeat all these carbs and hit the sack?

Will have to read the e-book posted.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

sprayer said:


> I just went through all the pages in this thread on my phone. Maybe I missed a couple but with this carb back load diet is it imperitive to train late in the day like 7pm for example? After training yeat all these carbs and hit the sack?
> 
> Will have to read the e-book posted.


The ebook outlines how to modify diet plan if you train in the morning or at other times of the day, so no it is not imperative to train at 7pm.


----------



## mattc1991 (Jan 2, 2012)

Been following this thread as im doing something very similar, have the blood results been posted yet, I don't think I've seen them yet.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

When you throwing pics up aus?

Just seen on another thread your jabbing 12 times a day?! Madman lol


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

sprayer said:


> I just went through all the pages in this thread on my phone. Maybe I missed a couple but with this carb back load diet is it imperitive to train late in the day like 7pm for example? After training yeat all these carbs and hit the sack?
> 
> Will have to read the e-book posted.


the book offers modifications for training at diff times, but Keifer does say it wont be quite as good, but still workable.



Bull Terrier said:


> The ebook outlines how to modify diet plan if you train in the morning or at other times of the day, so no it is not imperative to train at 7pm.


correct- you've been reading!


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

mattc1991 said:


> Been following this thread as im doing something very similar, have the blood results been posted yet, I don't think I've seen them yet.


Not yet; work went crazy, and re-scheduled appointment 3x.. will do early jan, as i've taken january 2013 off (see below)



C.Hill said:


> When you throwing pics up aus?
> 
> Just seen on another thread your jabbing 12 times a day?! Madman lol


No mate, that was a previous SEO protocol run.

RIght now my Cycle is:

BSI Equitren 750- 4mL

BSI EquitTest 500- 4mL

BSI Tren Extreme- 4mL

so 1g test, 3.2g tren, 2g Eq (2nd week now).

However, BSI has just (well I only heard today, and I thought i got all the "early" goss) a new range called SES (Site Enhancement Steroids), which is basically mtren+dbol+test susp in oil, and added to Syntherol type product.

Basically its this:

http://www.synthetek.com/products/syntherol-site-enhancing-oil/

but with added BSI Mtren DS (except its oil based added to oil, rather than water based pre-workout).

I've specifically decided to take January off, and run the BSI SES in my bis and tris to crack 20" maybe hit 21" while running Paul Borresson's SHIC:

"...'m coaching people who use two thousand milligrams of gear each day. They're very big. If you're going to take that level of anabolics, I believe in very short courses-thirty days, at the most, before your body realizes what happened. I'm a firm believer that receptor sites up-regulate. When you do about 5000 milligrams a week, they respond unbelievably. People are going up a pound a day for 18 days straight."

and

"...For the first ten days, I take 1000 mg of Sustanon a day. Days 11 to 20, I take 800 mg of Deca, 400 mg of Primobolan, and 600 mg of test propionate a day. Days 21 to 30, I do 400 mg of propionate, 200 mg of Winstrol, and four of my Triple X capsules, which are a homemade combination of Dinatropinol, T3, and oral insulin. I also take a 30-IU shot of insulin every time I eat a meal."

from: http://www.t-nation.com/free_online_article/sports_body_training_performance_interviews/advanced_chemical_warfare_an_interview_with_paul_borresen

will run all that to end of jan, then prep for a comp, which wil be on 27 April.

This time around, i woun't be doing rear delt; so it will be 4x shots/day per arm (8 injections IM).


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

@ausbuilt

The new Site enhancement range....being that its now in oil...the Mtren DS...can you still use this pre workout? I presume it will sting much less than water too.

Or will you be using it ED to increase test etc and add it ontop of your cycle outlines above to create a sort of blast?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

That is interesting,i am about to run a small version of that sus/deca up front,2 week load, then onto prop/tren hex(remember parabolan)wk2 to wk6,peps and prov.

The old school power boys used to run that way too but would load all month lol,stopping dead after a for the massive hit/peak. Nice if slightly wild buddy!


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

J.Smith said:


> @ausbuilt
> 
> The new Site enhancement range....being that its now in oil...the Mtren DS...can you still use this pre workout? I presume it will sting much less than water too.
> 
> Or will you be using it ED to increase test etc and add it ontop of your cycle outlines above to create a sort of blast?


you'll notice in my current cycle (1g cyp, 3.2g tren, 2g Eq) that I don't mention the waters (i use 1-2mL 4x days/week); I only count my dose from oils

I will "top up" the BSI SES with "extra" components to do Borreson's SHIC.

The point of the SES is that you get swelling, and "real" increase in size from the oils, but you get the benefit of local growth from esterless AAS; given that the mtren DS (and the SES) only has 2.5mg mtren, 100mg test and 50mg dbol, i'm not counting the SES content of AAS; this is because I have mix a blend with the higher dose AAS to maintain my overall dose...


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

biglbs said:


> That is interesting,i am about to run a small version of that sus/deca up front,2 week load, then onto prop/tren hex(remember parabolan)wk2 to wk6,peps and prov.
> 
> The old school power boys used to run that way too,stopping dead after a month for the massive hit/peak. Nice if slightly wild buddy!


wild, i think this is wild:

"...NM: Who's the most outrageous steroid abuser you've ever known?

PB: I'd love to say, but I can't.

NM: You don't have to name names.

PB: Okay, the craziest thing that I've ever seen was done by a British pro. He takes a 100-ml bottle and sticks whatever he can get into it, no matter what. Deca, cyp, Equipoise, anything! He'll then take a five-ml shot of that every three hours.

NM: Wow!

PB: He'll also put in ten mg of propionate every day into specific body parts. He doesn't consider that a part of his stack because it's "locating." He does a total of at least 60 shots a day.

NM: That's mind-boggling. How does he look?

PB: Pretty ****ing awesome!"

thats from page 3 of: http://www.t-nation.com/free_online_article/sports_body_training_performance_interviews/advanced_chemical_warfare_an_interview_with_paul_borresen


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> wild, i think this is wild:
> 
> "...NM: Who's the most outrageous steroid abuser you've ever known?
> 
> ...


Lol...I remember reading that!

That'll be your style soon the way you get through vials!


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Hotdog147 said:


> Lol...I remember reading that!
> 
> That'll be your style soon the way you get through vials!


like I said, I don't count my pre-workout shots, nor my site shots.. I think there's good reason not to! LOL


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> However, BSI has just (well I only heard today, and I thought i got all the "early" goss) a new range called SES (Site Enhancement Steroids), which is basically mtren+dbol+test susp in oil, and added to Syntherol type product.


 :w00t: :w00t: :w00t:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> Not yet; work went crazy, and re-scheduled appointment 3x.. will do early jan, as i've taken january 2013 off (see below)
> 
> No mate, that was a previous SEO protocol run.
> 
> ...


Cheers mate.

So when you throwing pics up? I'm expecting amazing things the sort of shìt your using and the amount lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Nah you are wild enough for me mate,takes me way back,that's why i keep remebering all the old school tricks,like what an alcoholic would call a moment of clarity!


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> like I said, I don't count my pre-workout shots, nor my site shots.. I think there's good reason not to! LOL


As a guess you're probably taking in 2g+ test with the pre w/o in there, not to mention the 400mg dbol weekly! Lol

As a guess you're knocking back around 8g EW

LMFAO....please get some bloods taken soon!


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Hotdog147 said:


> As a guess you're probably taking in 2g+ test with the pre w/o in there, not to mention the 400mg dbol weekly! Lol
> 
> As a guess you're knocking back around 8g EW
> 
> LMFAO....please get some bloods taken soon!


sample will proberly be 90% pure gear 10% hemo


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Malibu said:


> sample will proberly be 90% pure gear 10% hemo


You're right... I think I'd better add some EPO to up the hemo.

In fact I'm serious, I've been researching, and I'm sure @biglbs would remember from the early 90s, it was common to use an IV drip the night before a show (when you're not drinking water) and adding 2 bags of plasma volume expander (the clear stuff in drip bags you always see in movies). Of course back then this made your muscles "full" (in fact actually LARGER) owing to the increased volume..

Well, apparently, EPO is an even better approach; so far i've not found a proper protocol for BBs, but I found this EXTREMELY interesting:

"...Conte's prescription for success

When Dwain Chambers met the British anti-doping authorities in London on Friday, he brought more with him than a contrite expression and promises to help the good fight.

The controversial sprinter also handed over a stunning account of what he was taking when he failed his drugs test in 2003, how much he was taking of each substance and when exactly he was taking them.

The account was written for him by his former Balco supplier, Victor Conte, who served a four-month prison sentence for conspiracy to distribute steroids and money laundering.

It contains information that could prove crucial in the fight against drugs cheats.

----------------------------------------------------

CONTE'S LETTER

---------------------

Dear Dwain,

Per your request, this letter is to confirm I am willing to assist you in providing UK Sport and others with information that will help them to improve the effectiveness of their anti-doping programs.

The specific details regarding how you were able to circumvent the British and IAAF anti-doping tests for an extended period of time are provided below.

Your performance enhancing drug program included the following seven prohibited substances: THG, testosterone/epitestosterone cream, EPO (Procrit), HGH (Serostim), insulin (Humalog), modafinil (Provigil) and liothryonine, which is a synthetic form of the T3 thyroid hormone (Cytomel).

THG is a previously undetectable designer steroid nicknamed "the clear." It was primarily used in the off season and was taken two days per week, typically on Mondays and Wednesdays. Generally, these were the two most intense weight-training days of the week. The purpose was to accelerate healing and tissue repair. Thirty units (IU) of the liquid was place under the tongue during the morning time-frame. THG was used in cycles of "three weeks on and one week off."

Testosterone/epitestosterone cream was also primarily used during the off season. It was rubbed into the skin on the front of the forearm two days per week, typically Tuesdays and Thursdays. The dosage was ½ gram which contained 50mg of testosterone and 2.5mg of epitestosterone (20 to 1 ratio). The purpose was to offset the suppression of endogenous testosterone caused by the use of the THG and to accelerate recovery. The testosterone/epitestosterone cream was also used in cycles of three weeks on and one week off.

EPO was used three days per week during the "corrective phase", which is the first two weeks of a cycle. Typically, it was on Mondays, Wednesdays and Fridays. It was only used once per week during the "maintenance phase" thereafter, typically this was every Wednesday. The dosage was 4,000 IU per injection. The purpose was to increase the red blood cell count and enhance oxygen uptake and utilization. This substance provides a big advantage to sprinters because it enables them to do more track repetitions and obtain a much deeper training load during the off season. EPO becomes undetectable about 72 hours after subcutaneous injection (stomach) and only 24 hours after intravenous injection.

HGH was used three nights per week, typically on Mondays, Wednesdays and Fridays. Each injection would contain 4.5 units of growth hormone. Once again, this substance was used primarily during the off season to help with recovery from very strenuous weight training sessions.

Insulin was used after strenuous weight training sessions during the off season. Three units of Humalog (fast-acting insulin) were injected immediately after the workout sessions together with a powdered drink that contained 30 grams of dextrose, 30 grams of whey protein isolates and 3 grams of creatine. The purpose was to quickly replenish glycogen, resynthesize ATP and promote protein synthesis and muscle growth. Insulin acts as a "shuttle system" in the transport of glucose and branch chain amino acids. There is no test available for insulin at this time.

Modafinil was used as a "wakefulness promoting" agent before competitions. The purpose was to decrease fatigue and enhance mental alertness and reaction time. A 200mg tablet was consumed one hour before competition.

Liothryonine was used help accelerate the basic metabolic rate before competitions. The purpose was to reduce sluggishness and increase quickness. Two 25mg tablets were taken one hour before competition. There is no test available for liothryonine at this time.

In general terms, explosive strength athletes, such as sprinters, use anabolic steroids, growth hormone, insulin and EPO during the off season. They use these drugs in conjunction with an intense weight training program, which helps to develop a strength base that will serve them throughout the competitive season. Speed work is done just prior to the start of the competitive season.

It is important to understand it is not really necessary for athletes to have access to designer anabolic steroids such as THG. They can simply use fast-acting testosterone (oral as well as creams and gels) and still easily avoid the testers. For example, oral testosterone will clear the system in less than a week and testosterone creams and gels will clear even faster.

Many drug-tested athletes use what I call the "duck and dodge" technique. Several journalists in the UK have recently referred to it as the "duck and dive" technique. This is basically how it works.

First, the athlete repeatedly calls their own cell phone until the message capacity is full. This way the athlete can claim to the testers that they didn't get a message when they finally decide to make themselves available. Secondly, they provide incorrect information on their whereabouts form. They say they are going to one place and then go to another. Thereafter, they start using testosterone, growth hormone and other drugs for a short cycle of two to three weeks.

After the athlete discontinues using the drugs for a few days and they know that they will test clean, they become available and resume training at their regular facility.

Most athletes are tested approximately two times each year on a random out-of -competition basis. If a tester shows up and the athlete is not where they are supposed to be, then the athlete will receive a "missed test". This is the equivalent to receiving "strike one" when up to bat in a baseball game. The current anti-doping rules allow an athlete to have two missed tests in any given eighteen-month period without a penalty or consequence. So, the disadvantage for an athlete having a missed test is that they have one strike against them. The advantage of that missed test is the athlete has now received the benefit of a cycle of steroids. Long story short, an athlete can continue to duck and dive until they have two missed tests, which basically means that they can continue to use drugs until that time.

In summary, it's my opinion that more than fifty percent of the drug tests performed each year should be during the off season or the fourth quarter. This is when the track athletes are duckin' and divin' and using anabolic steroids and other drugs. Let me provide some rather startling information for your consideration. If you check the testing statistics on the USADA website, you will find that the number of out-of-competition drug tests performed during each quarter of 2007 are as follows: in the first quarter there were 1208, second quarter 1295, third quarter 1141 and in the fourth quarter there were only 642.

In late 2003 I advised USADA about the importance of random testing during the fourth quarter of the year. They did initially seem to follow my advice because they increased the number of fourth-quarter tests in 2004, 2005 and 2006.

However, they failed to continue this practice in 2007. Why would USADA decide to perform only 15% of their annual out-of-competition tests during the fourth quarter? Let's not forget that this is the off season before the upcoming summer Olympic Games. This is equivalent to a fisherman knowing that the fish are ready to bite and then consciously deciding that it is time to reel in his line and hook, lean his fishing pole up against a tree and take a nap.

On several occasions, I have provided detailed information to both USADA and WADA in an attempt to help them establish more effective testing policies and procedures.

I certainly have more information that I would like the opportunity to provide to you and UK Sport, but I will leave that for another time.

Hopefully, this information will be helpful and I am available to assist you further upon request.

Yours sincerely,

Victor Conte

----------------------------------------------------

Source: BBC News"

from: http://www.realx3mforum.com/smf/index.php?topic=11724.0

I think its not a bad starting point...


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Hotdog147 said:


> As a guess you're probably taking in 2g+ test with the pre w/o in there, not to mention the 400mg dbol weekly! Lol
> 
> As a guess you're knocking back around 8g EW
> 
> LMFAO....please get some bloods taken soon!


gone from 105.1 to 111.5 in the last 2 weeks.. def smoother, not all muscle, but damn its a jump!!

yeah the gear dosage is high i guess if you count the PWO shots 4x days week (and I occasionally take it sub-q on non-workout days, but not consistently); this is why I am taking no orals- no liver stress:

"...Oral steroids are considered to be somewhat "toxic" to the liver largely because most of them have an alkyl (methyl or ethyl) group built into the steroid molecule at the 17-alpha position. This changes the 17-beta OH (hydroxyl) from a secondary to an unoxidizable tertiary one, which thwarts the natural hepatic oxidation of the 17-OH group (which, with natural steroids will produce an inert, excreteable 17-keto steroid). This is the major process of metabolic inactivation for androgens. When it's blocked, the liver relies on less efficient, more demanding means of inactivation. Common injectable steroids are formulated to gradually release into the system, where they are hydrolyzed to become a naturally metabolizable secondary 17-beta hydroxyl steroid. That's why common injectable steroids aren't "toxic" to the liver."

from: http://www.medibolics.com/chemist2.htm


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

aus do you know why dianabol wasnt introduced as an injectable in the first place?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

jake87 said:


> aus do you know why dianabol wasnt introduced as an injectable in the first place?


well, they DID attempt a long acting injectable dbol; its called boldenone... but the changes required to make it an esterified oil based injectable meant that boldenone is quite different to dbol, however that was the original reason for making boldenone...

Ok you say, why not use a water based micro-fine suspension, like BSI now produces? Well, you've used water based gear- do you think a "normal" person would put up with that sting??? :lol: I grit my teeth (in fact I chew on the little orange cap of the 'slin pin) as i pin the water based gear- everytime i think won't do it again... but the workout is awsome, so I repeat next workout... :thumb: but i have INCENTIVE- more reps, or more weight lifted; dbol was originally designed as TRT! 2x 10mg tabs day to replace the 7mg of test made by men/day; most men hate the 2-3 weeks TRT shot of sustanon or test e (or the 6-10week regimen of nebido); do you really think TRT dudes would pin the BSI waters?? :lol:

the only drugs made in suspension for humans are penicillin and antibiotics.... vet gear like RWR and Jurox Winstrol V; are produced, as they dont care if the horse is a bit uncomfortable... the horse can't complain and the trainer just cares about the effect on performance...


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Cheers mate.
> 
> So when you throwing pics up? I'm expecting amazing things the sort of shìt your using and the amount lol


Bump?lol


----------



## brandon91 (Jul 4, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> well, they DID attempt a long acting injectable dbol; its called boldenone... but the changes required to make it an esterified oil based injectable meant that boldenone is quite different to dbol, however that was the original reason for making boldenone...
> 
> Ok you say, why not use a water based micro-fine suspension, like BSI now produces? Well, you've used water based gear- do you think a "normal" person would put up with that sting??? :lol: I grit my teeth (in fact I chew on the little orange cap of the 'slin pin) as i pin the water based gear- everytime i think won't do it again... but the workout is awsome, so I repeat next workout... :thumb: but i have INCENTIVE- more reps, or more weight lifted; dbol was originally designed as TRT! 2x 10mg tabs day to replace the 7mg of test made by men/day; most men hate the 2-3 weeks TRT shot of sustanon or test e (or the 6-10week regimen of nebido); do you really think TRT dudes would pin the BSI waters?? :lol:


Injectable dbol is worth the pain of the injection feels rough going in but works a treat, nearly cried when I pinned it but it was an amazing session, chest is still pumped from the other day


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Your all getting me scared about the pain of this dbol now....I think I will try their orals instead, anyone tried them?


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

cas said:


> Your all getting me scared about the pain of this dbol now....I think I will try their orals instead, anyone tried them?


Man up and get it pinned :rockon:


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> well, they DID attempt a long acting injectable dbol; its called boldenone... but the changes required to make it an esterified oil based injectable meant that boldenone is quite different to dbol, however that was the original reason for making boldenone...
> 
> Ok you say, why not use a water based micro-fine suspension, like BSI now produces? Well, you've used water based gear- do you think a "normal" person would put up with that sting??? :lol: I grit my teeth (in fact I chew on the little orange cap of the 'slin pin) as i pin the water based gear- everytime i think won't do it again... but the workout is awsome, so I repeat next workout... :thumb: but i have INCENTIVE- more reps, or more weight lifted; dbol was originally designed as TRT! 2x 10mg tabs day to replace the 7mg of test made by men/day; most men hate the 2-3 weeks TRT shot of sustanon or test e (or the 6-10week regimen of nebido); do you really think TRT dudes would pin the BSI waters?? :lol:
> 
> the only drugs made in suspension for humans are penicillin and antibiotics.... vet gear like RWR and Jurox Winstrol V; are produced, as they dont care if the horse is a bit uncomfortable... the horse can't complain and the trainer just cares about the effect on performance...


good point on the pip, you are worrying me slightly about the pain of dbol - i have two bottles of this i am yet to try and everyone goes on like it's injecting red ants


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

The plasma was a major step forward in volume/vascularity,it contributed greatly to the'New mass monsters'physique,i remember being at a friends house late one evening as he 'plugged in',looking like something out of a road smash.whilst saying how for breakie he was pinning slin and having bowls of sugar(guest spot next day)i swear he looked double the size over night......guys on here would never beleive what went on so i never realy comment!

Side note... The Dorian dose thread on ukm,as i pointed out ain't a lie,but it ain't complete in fact either,add in some contents from that letter and boom,of course it was enough lol.

Epo is still used is it not Aus?

I beleive blood letting was the way forward after comp to get the blood thinned again,if users got a bit too keen,lowering plasma levels,so the heart could pump the viscous liquid through veins without blowing itself to bits lol


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

jake87 said:


> good point on the pip, you are worrying me slightly about the pain of dbol - i have two bottles of this i am yet to try and everyone goes on like it's injecting red ants


You're pinning waters already (seen in another thread, with pic of triceps); the dbol is not any better/worse than the mtren DS or mtren etc; in fact new winny is useable (thank goodness, will be relying on it for comp prep in the last 4 weeks).



biglbs said:


> The plasma was a major step forward in volume/vascularity,it contributed greatly to the'New mass monsters'physique,i remember being at a friends house late one evening as he 'plugged in',looking like something out of a road smash.whilst saying how for breakie he was pinning slin and having bowls of sugar(guest spot next day)i swear he looked double the size over night......guys on here would never beleive what went on so i never realy comment!
> 
> Side note... The Dorian dose thread on ukm,as i pointed out ain't a lie,but it ain't complete in fact either,add in some contents from that letter and boom,of course it was enough lol.
> 
> ...


I believe EPO is still the state of the art; these day's its even reasonably priced for the euro stuff, let alone the chinese generics (so much so may get the euro made pharma stuff).

I'd also heard Dorian was one fo the first (in BB) to apply EPO; but I find it amazing how common it was in athletics.. I LOVE Victor Comte/Patrick Arnold from BALCO (patrick developed the first pro-hormones as well!).

I think i change my GH use to training days as noted in the COmte's protocol; will prob add in EPO now as well.

Some jsut withdraw 2 bags of blood; some just rely on 200-300mg/day aspirin (split into 2 daily doses) to keep the blood "thin"


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

ausbuilt said:


> well, they DID attempt a long acting injectable dbol; its called boldenone... but the changes required to make it an esterified oil based injectable meant that boldenone is quite different to dbol, however that was the original reason for making boldenone...
> 
> Ok you say, why not use a water based micro-fine suspension, like BSI now produces? Well, you've used water based gear- do you think a "normal" person would put up with that sting??? :lol: I grit my teeth (in fact I chew on the little orange cap of the 'slin pin) as i pin the water based gear- everytime i think won't do it again... but the workout is awsome, so I repeat next workout... :thumb: but i have INCENTIVE- more reps, or more weight lifted; dbol was originally designed as TRT! 2x 10mg tabs day to replace the 7mg of test made by men/day; most men hate the 2-3 weeks TRT shot of sustanon or test e (or the 6-10week regimen of nebido); do you really think TRT dudes would pin the BSI waters?? :lol:
> 
> the only drugs made in suspension for humans are penicillin and antibiotics.... vet gear like RWR and Jurox Winstrol V; are produced, as they dont care if the horse is a bit uncomfortable... the horse can't complain and the trainer just cares about the effect on performance...


Aus's Roids Encyclopedia, love it!


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Big Ste said:


> Man up and get it pinned :rockon:


No


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

AUSBUILT FOR THE 3rd TIME WHEN ARE YOU PUTTING PICTURES UP MATE?????!!!!


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> AUSBUILT FOR THE 3rd TIME WHEN ARE YOU PUTTING PICTURES UP MATE?????!!!!


Never ever ever ever. All we have had is a hint of a delt and a slight bit of peck lol

Can I pick your brain aus, how can I safely add an ai into a test,deca, dbol cycle? (Was reading what you said about a sudden drop of oestrogen)


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

cas said:


> Never ever ever ever. All we have had is a hint of a dealt and a slight bit of peck lol


IMO it's not a journal without progress pics? This is bodybuilding? It's all well and good throwing loads of drugs in you and 'talking' about changes, but the proof is in pudding regarding this cycle/ diet. Before and after pics will show how well it works? I'm really interested to see the changes!!! C'mon aus!


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

Yeah, come on fatty, get yer t*ts out!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> IMO it's not a journal without progress pics? This is bodybuilding? It's all well and good throwing loads of drugs in you and 'talking' about changes, but the proof is in pudding regarding this cycle/ diet. Before and after pics will show how well it works? I'm really interested to see the changes!!! C'mon aus!


Ausbuilt is a very intelligent and elaborate troll lol, he is 11 stone really


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> IMO it's not a journal without progress pics? This is bodybuilding? It's all well and good throwing loads of drugs in you and 'talking' about changes, but the proof is in pudding regarding this cycle/ diet. Before and after pics will show how well it works? I'm really interested to see the changes!!! C'mon aus!


LOL mate, i'll try and get some over the hols..



Fatstuff said:


> Ausbuilt is a very intelligent and elaborate troll lol, he is 11 stone really


busted! :lol:

nah, about 17.5 stone (17 st, 7.8lb) this morn.


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Who's up for (big enough to) going to pin the fcuker down and get these pics our self 

Some encouragement for you aus :lol:


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

cas said:


> Never ever ever ever. All we have had is a hint of a delt and a slight bit of peck lol
> 
> Can I pick your brain aus, how can I safely add an ai into a test,deca, dbol cycle? (Was reading what you said about a sudden drop of oestrogen)





Jay Walker said:


> Yeah, come on fatty, get yer t*ts out!


just start with an AI or a SERM, don't switch. that simple.


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

Chuck him a tub of Ben and Jerry's and he'll do anything you want!


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

Is taking aspirin an adequate alternative to giving blood regarding hemo levels etc? Or is it simply to prevent clots? If so is there many complications to taking aspirin for long periods. I think my dad is on aspirin for the rest of his life tbh (not sure?) had heart attacks (smoked for years) and now has a mesh cage in an artery to keep it open.


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

How's your blood pressure? Are you using meds to keep it down?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Elvis82 said:


> Is taking aspirin an adequate alternative to giving blood regarding hemo levels etc? Or is it simply to prevent clots? If so is there many complications to taking aspirin for long periods. I think my dad is on aspirin for the rest of his life tbh (not sure?) had heart attacks (smoked for years) and now has a mesh cage in an artery to keep it open.


its to prevent clots, and keep blood flowing; nothing to do with hemocrit/RBC level- if to high, you may need to drain some- but you know cyclists take out/add back in their "epo enhanced" blood (since the RBC's last 3months) to pass drug tests and also win races; if you think i'm wild, damn, read the cycling forums regarding EPO and doping... :scared:

aspirin prevents strokes more than anything; your dads issues related to smoking- hardends artries (and plaque formation) means support requried to keep arteries open. EPO is not an issue, neither is aspririn.

However, when on aspiring if you cut yourself, it takes AGES to stop bleeding...



Elvis82 said:


> How's your blood pressure? Are you using meds to keep it down?


i tend to sit at 120-128/67-70 morning/evening; I measure once a week these days, just in case, but I don't seem ot have any bP issues- and I've been on cycle 21 months now...


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I would prefere blood letting as it is far better for viscosity improvement,

asprin 75 mg use is recommended but has no effect on volume,i was under an endo who informed me that any larger dose of asprin makes no difference to blood so consider 75mg max.You will still have a 'sticky'blood even with asprin use.

I believe Dorian was first mate, hence the major mass increase at that moment in time!

Interesting to see what your research shows up on epo.


----------



## ukiwi girl (Feb 23, 2010)

Where do you go in London for the Bod Pod? Also saw on tv recently body fat done in Harley St clinic in what looked liked MRI machine and could identify where fat sat and how much internal or adipose


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> AUSBUILT FOR THE 3rd TIME WHEN ARE YOU PUTTING PICTURES UP MATE?????!!!!


Hay you can tell he is in law,classic tactics Aus!


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

ukiwi girl said:


> Where do you go in London for the Bod Pod? Also saw on tv recently body fat done in Harley St clinic in what looked liked MRI machine and could identify where fat sat and how much internal or adipose


Dexa scan is 100% accurate, its better than air(bod pod)/water (hyrdostatic) methods which both have 3% error.

harley St is usually a rip off; I was going to get a dexa scan here:

We are currently scanning on Thursday and Fridays. The price depends whether you are covered by insurance or self-paying. The number to call is 0207 234 2103.

Kind regards,

Amanda Lucarelli

Senior Nuclear Medicine Technologist

& RPS

London Bridge Hospital

27 Tooley Street

London SE1 2PR

Telephone: 0207 234 2710

Email: [email protected]

I had asked for price, but had to call back for it, which I didn't get around to at work. Will call in jan, as I'm on hols.

For the Bod Pod, the price is going up to £40 (from £30) in jan, but its still the best price in London, and I do it here:

http://www.bcom.ac.uk/bcom-clinic/fitness-assessment

they are literally across the road from finchley road tube:

http://www.bcom.ac.uk/bcom-clinic/location

(the bod pod is in the building across the road from the tube, not the "clinic" which is a block away).



biglbs said:


> Hay you can tell he is in law,classic tactics Aus!


well picked; hmm, i'll get some pics, but the reality is I don't look much different- just heavier! LOL def smoother, lost my abs, but then as of this morning I'm 112.9kg (was 105.1 3 weeks ago....) so its rapid increase- can't be all muscle... regardless of huge amounts of AAS... But I do want to be somewhere between 115-118kg by the end of jan before I cut.


----------



## ukiwi girl (Feb 23, 2010)

Thx for scan info


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Aus (pics)make a date in a few weeks time to put them up,water would have leveled out a bit(as much as it can on that dose)and your 'other' bits and pieces would be workin a treat,The date you make must be 'without prejudice'.....but only broken by ''just cause'...


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

There is no point in putting up photos now anyway...there was no starting point photo so we wouldn't know if anything had changed...


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

cas said:


> There is no point in putting up photos now anyway...there was no starting point photo so we wouldn't know if anything had changed...


we all just love to see a good half naked man pic, whats wrong with that?


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> we all just love to see a good half naked man pic, whats wrong with that?


I know what you mean man, on Facebook most blokes tend to sit scrolling through pictures of girls..,,my wall is filled with bodybuilders haha


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

cas said:


> There is no point in putting up photos now anyway...there was no starting point photo so we wouldn't know if anything had changed...


I've got some unflattering starting points.. LOL I just havent posted them!


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> I've got some unflattering starting points.. LOL I just havent posted them!


I can post mine on here if it makes you feel better lol

Doesn't matter what they look like tbf, its all about progression.,,


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ausbuilt said:


> I've got some unflattering starting points.. LOL I just havent posted them!


Cannot be near as bad as mine were buddy!?!??#####


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> I've got some unflattering starting points.. LOL I just havent posted them!


would be interesting to see them tbf - show u are a mere mortal after all and give hope to all of us


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> I've got some unflattering starting points.. LOL I just havent posted them!


Stop being a tart and put them up!!!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

C.Hill said:


> Stop being a tart and put them up!!!


Yeh in the Al..


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Come on aus you give cracking advice but we all now want to share our advice with you???

Up

Up

Up


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

This is turning into a bit of a witch hunt lol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> This is turning into a bit of a witch hunt lol


Not a witch hunt. Genuinely interested to see the progress that amount of gear(plus synthol) can make!!!!

Numbers/statistics etc mean fcuk all to me unless I see visible changes in the physique.

Again, what's a journal without pics?


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

He has gone all shy....aus just put a tshirt on mate if you are that worried


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

cas said:


> He has gone all shy....aus just put a tshirt on mate if you are that worried


It is a personal thing guys,surely if Aus ain't ready to post pics,we can repect that.

I totaly understand,posting my Fat pics up here was the hardest thing i ever did,back in March,it also was a reality check and has pushed me forward,best gains for years.

But i did it when i was ready,i understand guys are wanting to see what goes on when taking these large doses,Aus condones,but in his journal i think it would be wrong to keep this pressure up,he heard you,if they come so be it.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Not a witch hunt. Genuinely interested to see the progress that amount of gear(plus synthol) can make!!!!
> 
> Numbers/statistics etc mean fcuk all to me unless I see visible changes in the physique.
> 
> *Again, what's a journal without pics?*


its fatstuffs journal lol !!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

biglbs said:


> It is a personal thing guys,surely if Aus ain't ready to post pics,we can repect that.
> 
> I totaly understand,posting my Fat pics up here was the hardest thing i ever did,back in March,it also was a reality check and has pushed me forward,best gains for years.
> 
> But i did it when i was ready,i understand guys are wanting to see what goes on when taking these large doses,Aus condones,but in his journal i think it would be wrong to keep this pressure up,he heard you,if they come so be it.


but Aus is a weak skinny cnut bro that takes loads of gear to stay weak and skinny,,, :whistling:

i dont think he even trains does he ???

seriously i have never seen him post a workout up (has anyone else ??)

but i like Aus he isnt bad for a cnut X


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Only just noticed this journal yesterday :thumbup1:

That dexa scan, can all of them measure bf%? I had a google and most advertise bone density measuring, can they still do it from there?

Or do you have to see a specialist that can do it for fat % purposes?


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Aus - your last bodpod reading was from beginning of December. Isn't your next one due fairly soon?

BTW, inspired by your endeavours I've also started carb back loading. Being disgustingly un (drug)- assisted my results are much more modest, but so far so good. I still haven't quite figured out how much to backload in the evening but it does feel like I can get away with eating alot and still not put on fat.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Did you ever get the bloods done mate?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Raptor said:


> Only just noticed this journal yesterday :thumbup1:
> 
> That dexa scan, can all of them measure bf%? I had a google and most advertise bone density measuring, can they still do it from there?
> 
> Or do you have to see a specialist that can do it for fat % purposes?


any place that does dexa can do it; the software calculates fat% and even location.... its impressive, touch expensive though



Bull Terrier said:


> Aus - your last bodpod reading was from beginning of December. Isn't your next one due fairly soon?
> 
> BTW, inspired by your endeavours I've also started carb back loading. Being disgustingly un (drug)- assisted my results are much more modest, but so far so good. I still haven't quite figured out how much to backload in the evening but it does feel like I can get away with eating alot and still not put on fat.


I've hit 115.5kg, but lost abs.. getting a bod pod next week; but have started diet today.. can't cope with no abs again...



Galaxy said:


> Did you ever get the bloods done mate?


few things came up, so i've missed that month. will be doing next week.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Bull Terrier said:


> Aus - your last bodpod reading was from beginning of December. Isn't your next one due fairly soon?
> 
> BTW, inspired by your endeavours I've also started carb back loading. Being disgustingly un (drug)- assisted my results are much more modest, but so far so good. I still haven't quite figured out how much to backload in the evening but it does feel like I can get away with eating alot and still not put on fat.


its very impressive science, and works well for nattys as well as assited.

I got some serious norovirus issues repeatedly; screwed my approach, so i ended up eating carbs all day every day- smoothed out fast (will def stick to back load next bulk). Bloody norovirus...


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

so the back load has finished now then mate ?

Its like I heard george farah say if you dont have abbs in your off season them your not a body builder lol.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Where are these pics Aus lol

Can't be camera shy


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Aus - you frequently used to recommend eating 500g of protein per day, whereas now you're eating far less than that.

Given that you've apparently put on muscle since starting CBL and new AAS protocol, have you now changed your mind somewhat as regards your previous recommendations on protein intake, i.e. 500g per day?


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Bull Terrier said:


> Aus - you frequently used to recommend eating 500g of protein per day, whereas now you're eating far less than that.
> 
> Given that you've apparently put on muscle since starting CBL and new AAS protocol, have you now changed your mind somewhat as regards your previous recommendations on protein intake, i.e. 500g per day?


Imo it all works...


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Bull Terrier said:


> Aus - you frequently used to recommend eating 500g of protein per day, whereas now you're eating far less than that.
> 
> Given that you've apparently put on muscle since starting CBL and new AAS protocol, have you now changed your mind somewhat as regards your previous recommendations on protein intake, i.e. 500g per day?


I thought he still was attempting 500g,but with higher overall carbs and fats.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Where are these pics Aus lol
> 
> Can't be camera shy


Norovirus:rolleyes: lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Norovirus lol


Must be!! At 115kg I'd like to see a pic though 

Come on Aus


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I remember suggesting estrogen was good for gains some time ago but got shot down.

Just read the first page, will catch up later on.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

hackskii said:


> I remember suggesting estrogen was good for gains some time ago but got shot down.
> 
> Just read the first page, will catch up later on.


We were always told esrogen blockers cut the effect of certain aas by upto 1/3 others no effect.I never take more than proviron,so i would not know:cool:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i am now intrigued Aus as well as you have put alot of weight on since using this great new lab 115kg is one hell of alot of muscle even on a guy your height, even if you lost your abs they cannot be that blurred can they? given your drug use along with other drugs you have used like insulin, DNP etc i would still think you have some hard mature muscle even smoothed over......be good to see the pics buddy


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Aus, did you ever get the blood test for LH and FSH while on the clomid?


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

hackskii said:


> Aus, did you ever get the blood test for LH and FSH while on the clomid?


Think he is going for his bloods tests next month, he missed his last one due to work commitments I think.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Not doing a TS23 on us are you aus?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> i am now intrigued Aus as well as you have put alot of weight on since using this great new lab 115kg is one hell of alot of muscle even on a guy your height, even if you lost your abs they cannot be that blurred can they? given your drug use along with other drugs you have used like insulin, DNP etc i would still think you have some hard mature muscle even smoothed over......be good to see the pics buddy


Will be putting up a series of pics up on Saturday. I'm getting a bod pod (Body fat) reading done on Thursday, and will put up some pics related to the readings.



hackskii said:


> Aus, did you ever get the blood test for LH and FSH while on the clomid?


work got crazy pre-christmas.... but I've got january off. I've missed December's work up, but will be doing it this friday (booked in).

Basically on Sat, i'll put up pics and BF% (current) readings, and next week my blood tests.


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

Are we getting some ausporn today?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Today is the day ,come on Aus put em out of their pain,photo shop does'nt take this long does it?


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Haha pressures on!


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Stop pressuring him guys he has been clearly avoiding the thread when people ask.


----------



## RockyD (Oct 8, 2012)

What I don't get, starting stats were 104kg (if i remember rightly) at 8.0% BF(from bodpod ready) at 6' . At them stats you're gonna look the [email protected]@x in any pic regardless of whether was a bad angle/light etc . Must be a perfectionist beyond belief!


----------



## sockie (Jul 1, 2012)




----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

sockie said:


> View attachment 107385


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

LOL how comes every one is digging Aus out for these pics ?!

Think the man has bigger things to worry about than posting pics of himself on a internet forum to people he has never met or never probably will


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Craig660 said:


> LOL how comes every one is digging Aus out for these pics ?!
> 
> Think the man has bigger things to worry about than posting pics of himself on a internet forum to people he has never met or never probably will


What like posting stats of how much he has grown??

It is a natural request when someone has said they use x amount of gear and gained x amount of size at a certain body weight I am confused to what the issue is?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Craig660 said:


> LOL how comes every one is digging Aus out for these pics ?!
> 
> Think the man has bigger things to worry about than posting pics of himself on a internet forum to people he has never met or never probably will


Mate i like Aus,respect given to him,the only reason i am asking is to see what he has accomplished on this high(imo)dose,is that i and he differ on our opinions on dose.after all i am only a low dose fat ****(max 500mg week so far, mainly just 250mg as trt)with weak lifts pmsl ,i may convert if i see big results,it is what the forum is about is it not?


----------



## Englishman (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm looking forward to seeing Ausbuilts pics and I bet most of the forum is in their own way.


----------



## sockie (Jul 1, 2012)

Englishman said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing Ausbuilts pics and I bet most of the forum is in their own way.


Too right mate,he is one cool dude,only wish I had his knowledge.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2013)

Bloody hell Aus, you've got a mob on your hands here m8 ! lol Hope ya well anyway


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

Aus call for back up! :gun_bandana:


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

in with the mob for pics lol @ausbuilt


----------



## blackbeard (May 3, 2009)

Only 2 minutes to go and the pics will not appear on Saturday as promised.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

its sunday now :death:


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

@hackskii get in here we all know you love a nice cold beer and some drama ok ukm and then when it gets too much start spreading some love :beer:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

My tapatalk won't let me load pics on the forum so I have to click the link that says 'go to site' hope this helps if you've got the same problem.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

" he's not the messiah, he just a very naughty boy "


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

Milky said:


> " he's not the messiah, he just a very naughty boy "


brian


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

So, sunday.. :whistling:


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2013)

Aus has left the building lol


----------



## Sku11fk (Aug 28, 2012)

BSI has turned him green and he's tearing around in a rage with epic gains


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Sku11fk said:


> BSI has turned him green and he's tearing around in a rage with epic gains


or his liver has jumped out and has proceeded to bugger him ,in revenge for the punishment given to it lately,on a serious note,i do hope your ok Aus??


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Sku11fk said:


> BSI has turned him green and he's tearing around in a rage with epic gains


Anyone noticed the name 'ausbuilt' contains the letters B S and I :whistling:


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Anyone noticed the name 'ausbuilt' contains the letters B S and I :whistling:


Here we go


----------



## Sku11fk (Aug 28, 2012)

biglbs said:


> or his liver has jumped out and has proceeded to bugger him ,in revenge for the punishment given to it lately,on a serious note,i do hope your ok Aus??


Can't be, BSI wouldn't do that


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Come on guys. The man might be ill or worse. Give him a break...


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

reading this thread and checking each new page for pics reminded me of when i watch porn waiting for the right video


----------



## Englishman (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm issuing an APB for @ausbuilt. :whistling:


----------



## sockie (Jul 1, 2012)




----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Rq355 said:


> @hackskii get in here we all know you love a nice cold beer and some drama ok ukm and then when it gets too much start spreading some love :beer:


I am still here.

Was reading an article today about testosterone and receptors.

Seems that steroids do not increase androgen receptors, that was/is a myth.


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Pics would be awesome bro! Loved the journal been reading it everyday... Cmon Ausbuilt...


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

hackskii said:


> I am still here.
> 
> Was reading an article today about testosterone and receptors.
> 
> Seems that steroids do not increase androgen receptors, that was/is a myth.


Can I have a pic of that article please.

Or I won't believe you read it


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

hackskii said:


> I am still here.
> 
> Was reading an article today about testosterone and receptors.
> 
> Seems that steroids do not increase androgen receptors, that was/is a myth.


But what does it all mean basil?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

hackskii said:


> I am still here.
> 
> Was reading an article today about testosterone and receptors.
> 
> Seems that steroids do not increase androgen receptors, that was/is a myth.


Pft, you and your broscience hacks

:whistling:


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

In ausbuilts defence, maybe if he feels he's not in good enough nick he might not want to put a pic up.

I know I wouldn't.

Just saying.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

alan_wilson said:


> In ausbuilts defence, maybe if he feels he's not in goof enough nick he might not want to put a pic up.
> 
> I know I wouldn't.
> 
> Just saying.


I agree...everybody probably has a picture in their head about how he must look, and he is probably a bit worried he wont live up to expectation. I know i would feel a little nervous.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

cas said:


> But what does it all mean basil?


Let me finish the article, I just started it when I posted that.



Ginger Ben said:


> Pft, you and your broscience hacks
> 
> :whistling:


Well, a little bit of broscience can go a long way, especially on the internet. :lol:

Think about it.

Your first cycle was the best huh?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

hackskii said:


> Let me finish the article, I just started it when I posted that.
> 
> Well, a little bit of broscience can go a long way, especially on the internet. :lol:
> 
> ...


It certainly can lol.

I hope not, my first cycle sucked balls! :lol:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Ginger Ben said:


> It certainly can lol.
> 
> I hope not, my first cycle sucked balls! :lol:


Maybe you were using the wrong balls?

My first cycle was the best.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

hackskii said:


> Maybe you were using the wrong balls?
> 
> My first cycle was the best.


Should have used my own??

Damnit, rookie error.

I thought I had a good plan for my first one but I've learnt so much more since then that I'm sure my second one (just started) will be a lot better.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

alan_wilson said:


> In ausbuilts defence, maybe if he feels he's not in good enough nick he might not want to put a pic up.
> 
> I know I wouldn't.
> 
> Just saying.


this maybe the case i am just intrigued from the dose he has used and the bodyfat % he has said he is at just curios really but if Aus does not want to post pics thats cool....


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

you guys have made aus feel so much pressure, he has had to send the pictures away to mens health to be proffessionally edited to meet ukms high expectations. they should be ready in a few days...


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

I like the way everyone's built it up, he's probably not even seen any of this!

If I was him I'd make all you fcukers sweat :lol:


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> this maybe the case i am just intrigued from the dose he has used and the bodyfat % he has said he is at just curios really but if Aus does not want to post pics thats cool....


Don't get me wrong, I'm intrigued also.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

By putting stats up like 8% bodyfat then taking in 6g gear etc is gonna intrigue people, u should always be prepared to back up what ur saying IMO.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Jim78 said:


> By putting stats up like 8% bodyfat then taking in 6g gear etc is gonna intrigue people, u should always be prepared to back up what ur saying IMO.


Agreed. Taking such high doses is going to lead people, including myself, to think what the hell must he look like! In a good way.

We all know aus knows alot of the science/theory behind bb'ing too, which means he isnt some nut who has no clue what he's doing, which makes it all the more intriguing as to what can be accomplished with that knowledge and those doses.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Jim78 said:


> By putting stats up like 8% bodyfat then taking in 6g gear etc is gonna intrigue people, u should always be prepared to back up what ur saying IMO.


X2 on this.

It's not a witch hunt, more curious to what Aus's methods have resulted in 

Some training logs would be good too :beer:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> X2 on this.
> 
> It's not a witch hunt, more curious to what Aus's methods have resulted in
> 
> Some training logs would be good too :beer:


i told you he doesnt train FFS lol..

he uses all the gear to hammer the ar$e out of his missus  :whistling:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> i told you he doesnt train FFS lol..
> 
> he uses all the gear to hammer the ar$e out of his missus :whistling:


Any man who says he wouldn't do the same is a fvcking liar.


----------



## Englishman (Oct 4, 2012)

Got to admit i'm missing @ausbuilts input on this forum, always took the time to reply with great detail.


----------



## SirStrokeUrEgo (Sep 27, 2012)

Englishman said:


> Got to admit i'm missing @ausbuilts input on this forum, always took the time to reply with great detail.


With the studies too


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Hes prob busy with work! Hes got a stressful job so bear with him im sure all will be cleared up!!!


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

@ausbuilt - all okay mate? You haven't updated journal in a while. Have you had any more bodpod readings done?

Are you on track?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

MonstaMuscle said:


> Hes prob busy with work! Hes got a stressful job so bear with him im sure all will be cleared up!!!


He told me he had Jan off,i recon he has gone to a warmer fookin place mate,it is sh1t here a?


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

biglbs said:


> He told me he had Jan off,i recon he has gone to a warmer fookin place mate,it is sh1t here a?


He's probably fkd off to Thailand with the mrs.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

XRichHx said:


> He's probably fkd off to Thailand with the mrs.


That would explain it.

No Internet in Thailand.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> That would explain it.
> 
> No Internet in Thailand.


That's Gary Glitters fault!


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> That's Gary Glitters fault!


Fcuk me your on fire today Rob, crackin jokes all over the board.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Breeny said:


> Fcuk me your on fire today Rob, crackin jokes all over the board.


Driving us all mad,the cvnt pmsl


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Driving us all mad,the cvnt pmsl


 :wub:


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

maybe hes just taking a break to concentrate on work and will be back next week, Thats my educated guess :innocent:


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> maybe hes just taking a break to concentrate on work and will be back next week, Thats my educated guess :innocent:


I hope so, I know he had some time off work in jan so maybe he is making the most of it. Would be good to know he is ok though. He will wonder wtf everyone is chomping on about when he comes back online! :confused1:


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> maybe hes just taking a break to concentrate on work and will be back next week, Thats my educated guess :innocent:


I hope so, I know he had some time off work in jan so maybe he is making the most of it. Would be good to know he is ok though. He will wonder wtf everyone is chomping on about when he comes back online! :confused1:


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Pics would be up last saturday he said......so obv this is causing interest as he hasn't been on since....

Hope nothing has happened to him of course but barring something serious happening, ppl are also gonna be quick to jump and ask questions.

He's either disappointed with what results have shown, or he's sat laughing at us all like f.uck.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Jim78 said:


> Pics would be up last saturday he said......so obv this is causing interest as he hasn't been on since....
> 
> Hope nothing has happened to him of course but barring something serious happening, ppl are also gonna be quick to jump and ask questions.
> 
> He's either disappointed with what results have shown, or he's sat laughing at us all like f.uck.


Hah! Would you blame him?


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Apparently whilst travelling for work he got nabbed at customs. He tried to explain that the supply was just one month's of personal use, but they charged him for conspiracy to supply the entire south-east.:laugh:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i think it`s more likely he has time off and wants to spend it as he chooses perhaps maybe going out banging all those fit swingers .

log on ukm to post pics or bang fit birds hmmmm


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i think it`s more likely he has time off and wants to spend it as he chooses perhaps maybe going out banging all those fit swingers .

log on ukm to post pics or bang fit birds hmmmm


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

ewen said:


> i think it`s more likely he has time off and wants to spend it as he chooses perhaps maybe going out banging all those fit swingers .
> 
> log on ukm to post pics or bang fit birds hmmmm


More likely it's a 2013 ts23 and were witnessing an epic thread in creation. :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

onthebuild said:


> More likely it's a 2013 ts23 and were witnessing an epic thread in creation. :lol:


so you`ll be eating your sh1tty pants when he proves you all wrong lets face it aus has been pretty spot on up to now so dont let the silence fool you into thinking the worst


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

ewen said:


> i think it`s more likely he has time off and wants to spend it as he chooses perhaps maybe going out banging all those fit swingers .
> 
> log on ukm to post pics or bang fit birds hmmmm


Mate I've turned down hundreds of sorts gagging for it to be here now :lol:

U make a good point lol..

When he comes back on here he's gonna think everyone's gone a bit 'special'


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

I heard the mods barred his account so he cant post on here any more, but waited until he promised pictures,

Proper set him up


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

I hope he has achieved what he set out to do, genuinely, but you don't say "pics will be up saturday" then disappear for a week, looks plain daft UNLESS something in his personal life has happened, which i hope not, or his internets was freakly cut off saturday morning lol

But then like I say, maybe he's done it on a purpose to see the reaction........*drum roll for Ausbuilt's return*


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ewen said:


> so you`ll be eating your sh1tty pants when he proves you all wrong lets face it aus has been pretty spot on up to now so dont let the silence fool you into thinking the worst


Can l ask and not looking for a row here but have you a shred of proof / evidence to back up any of his claims of gear use and BF levels ?

Have you met him personally / seen pics etc that can lead us all to not think the worse, becasue lets be really honest here was this ANYONE else this thread would now be full of people calling bullsh*t...

I am genuinely curious here like l say and not looking for a row.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Craig660 said:


> I heard the mods barred his account so he cant post on here any more, but waited until he promised pictures,
> 
> Proper set him up


Nope, we are as curious to see these pics as anyone.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Milky said:


> Can l ask and not looking for a row here but have you a shred of proof / evidence to back up any of his claims of gear use and BF levels ?
> 
> Have you met him personally / seen pics etc that can lead us all to not think the worse, becasue lets be really honest here was this ANYONE else this thread would now be full of people calling bullsh*t...
> 
> I am genuinely curious here like l say and not looking for a row.


we are facebook buddies and he was always online on fb and these past few days nothing , i can say this though , the guys got some guns on him .

but then the other side of the coin is the last few pages has had a bit of hounding and in other threads so maybe he just cannot be bothered and is enjoying his time off work .

i really dont know but would like to think that the guy deserves not to be pestered considering he`s helped many guys on various levels .


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Milky said:


> Can l ask and not looking for a row here but have you a shred of proof / evidence to back up any of his claims of gear use and BF levels ?
> 
> Have you met him personally / seen pics etc that can lead us all to not think the worse, *becasue lets be really honest here was this ANYONE else this thread would now be full of people calling bullsh*t...*
> 
> I am genuinely curious here like l say and not looking for a row.


You pretty much said it yourself there though Milky - he's been around for such a long time, helping alot of people out (my humble self included on multiple occasions) that it is only right to cut him a little slack and not have a dig if he hasn't put up photos as of yet.

Quite seriously not everybody wants to put their photos up anyway and it's not right to try and bully anybody into doing it, as I've seen many a time..

My previous flippant and facetious comment aside I'm sure that he's just doing other stuff right now and is having a bit of down-time away from this forum. Good on him too.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

im not sure some of the stuff he gets up to in certain clubs would go down so well in his office :lol: its no wonder he doesnt post pics lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2013)

I couldn't really care less about his physical condition tbh, provided he ain't ill. He's sound as a pound is Aus and has helped me out with advice, so I hope he's off enjoying his time off n doing whatever makes him happy.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

ewen said:


> im not sure some of the stuff he gets up to in certain clubs would go down so well in his office :lol: its no wonder he doesnt post pics lol


If I wasnt so floppy all the time id go to some of these so called clubs too and be of the forum for years :thumb:

And yeh your right ewen he packs some decent guns and delts too going by his last pics


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ewen said:


> we are facebook buddies and he was always online on fb and these past few days nothing , i can say this though , the guys got some guns on him .
> 
> but then the other side of the coin is the last few pages has had a bit of hounding and in other threads so maybe he just cannot be bothered and is enjoying his time off work .
> 
> i really dont know but would like to think that the guy deserves not to be pestered considering he`s helped many guys on various levels .


TBF he was the one who offered up pics and pricked up everyones ears and l am led to believe he has now also shut his FB account.

I can totally understand given his job he doesnt want to show his face but you can take body shots etc, or am l wrong ?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> If I wasnt so floppy all the time id go to some of these so called clubs too and be of the forum for years :thumb:
> 
> And yeh your right ewen he packs some decent guns and delts too going by his last pics


you start i`ll finish might make a decent one between us :lol:


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

ewen said:


> you start i`ll finish might make a decent one between us :lol:


What if I cant start :confused1: or finish lol, this proviron seems to be kicking in though that im on at mo


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Milky said:


> TBF he was the one who offered up pics and pricked up everyones ears and l am led to believe he has now also shut his FB account.
> 
> I can totally understand given his job he doesnt want to show his face but you can take body shots etc, or am l wrong ?


i dont know mate but what i do know is he has time off work and has a well paid job and if i had lots of dosh and time off i wouldnt be logging on here to a load of guys asking for pictures when i could be getting mauled by women in a swingers club or on a beach in some hot climate lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> What if I cant start :confused1: or finish lol, this proviron seems to be kicking in though that im on at mo


have to take a seat buddy and watch :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ewen said:


> i dont know mate but what i do know is he has time off work and has a well paid job and if i had lots of dosh and time off i wouldnt be logging on here to a load of guys asking for pictures when i could be getting mauled by women in a swingers club or on a beach in some hot climate lol


Fair enough.


----------



## RockyD (Oct 8, 2012)

Milky said:


> TBF he was the one who offered up pics and pricked up everyones ears and l am led to believe he has now also shut his FB account.
> 
> I can totally understand given his job he doesnt want to show his face but you can take body shots etc, or am l wrong ?


I think that's the thing really, from the very 1st page, when asked he said he was going to put up pics, and every time he has been asked since he has made another excuse and said he will post them next week or at the W/E or whatever. If he had just said from the off he didn't know whether he was going to put pics or not , I doubt people would be 'pestering' him now.

I don't think anyone has any ill will towards him, just are genuinely intrigued and curious to see how he looks considering he admits to being on probably more gear than any other poster on the entire board.

Anyways hope everything is OK with him.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Hope he's okay!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

RockyD said:


> I think that's the thing really, from the very 1st page, when asked he said he was going to put up pics, and every time he has been asked since he has made another excuse and said he will post them next week or at the W/E or whatever. If he had just said from the off he didn't know whether he was going to put pics or not , I doubt people would be 'pestering' him now.
> 
> I don't think anyone has any ill will towards him, just are genuinely intrigued and curious to see how he looks considering he admits to being on probably more gear than any other poster on the entire board.
> 
> Anyways hope everything is OK with him.


Said it before if l was dropping that much gear l would want to be on stage at the Olympia to even justify the cost of it TBH.

Can l just add to all those " he helps loads on here " posters, so does Hacks, but he doesnt proffess to be 100 kg plus at low BF levels and then offer not a shred of proof.

AND like l say was it anyone else the cries of bullsh*t would be ringing far and wide.


----------



## Englishman (Oct 4, 2012)

Ausbuilts pics in his profile look very good, not sure when they were taken but any improvement on these he should be very happy.

I think some people on this forum have found him an easy target because of his large AS use, but he does explain why.

Then on the other hand i understand the Mods have job to keep the impressionable safe.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

ewen said:


> have to take a seat buddy and watch :lol:


Beter get mi pop corn ready then



But obviously im much bigger than this lol

On a serious note though Aus has contributed and given advice to alot of members on here including myself and for that I think he should be given the benefit of doubt until he comes back on


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Englishman said:


> Ausbuilts pics in his profile look very good, not sure when they were taken but any improvement on these he should be very happy.
> 
> I think some people on this forum have found him an easy target because of his large AS use, but he does explain why.
> 
> Then on the other hand i understand the Mods have job to keep the impressionable safe.


You know what mate your wrong.

Aus is a popular / helpfull guy on here and we ALL want to see him looking the absolute bollox and show us how it done.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Beter get mi pop corn ready then
> 
> View attachment 107882
> 
> ...


WHere the fu*k did you get that pic of @Dave ?


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2013)

Milky said:


> WHere the fu*k did you get that pic of @Dave ?


Cheeky bitch! Im way bigger than him haha


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Dave said:


> Cheeky bitch! Im way bigger than him haha


Its fu*king uncanny !


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Milky said:


> Its fu*king uncanny !


X2 !


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Milky said:


> WHere the fu*k did you get that pic of @Dave ?


Dont you get the PMs, I pay £20 a month and get 3 pics a week lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

ewen said:


> so you`ll be eating your sh1tty pants when he proves you all wrong lets face it aus has been pretty spot on up to now so dont let the silence fool you into thinking the worst


 :wub:

I fully want him to prove us all wrong tbh, but I also wanted ts23 to do the same!

Aus is a helpful guy and what not, but his word isnt gospel, just because he says something doesnt make it so. But p1ss taking aside, as I said before I 100% want to see what his knowledge and gear use can accomplish.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Oh my what have I started?lmao


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Oh my what have I started?lmao


Yes you!pmsl


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Milky said:


> You know what mate your wrong.
> 
> Aus is a popular / helpfull guy on here and we ALL want to see him looking the absolute bollox and show us how it done.


Nah i want him to get no results decide gear isnt for him and send his stash to me :whistling:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

onthebuild said:


> :wub:
> 
> I fully want him to prove us all wrong tbh, but I also wanted ts23 to do the same!
> 
> Aus is a helpful guy and what not, but his word isnt gospel, just because he says something doesnt make it so. But p1ss taking aside, as I said before I 100% want to see what his knowledge and gear use can accomplish.


It gets you a high paid job and sex with gorgeous women lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

ewen said:


> It gets you a high paid job and sex with gorgeous women lol


So did 'being zyzz' but we all know what a cvnt he was :lol:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Milky said:


> Said it before if l was dropping that much gear l would want to be on stage at the Olympia to even justify the cost of it TBH.
> 
> Can l just add to all those " he helps loads on here " posters, so does Hacks, but he doesnt proffess to be 100 kg plus at low BF levels and then offer not a shred of proof.
> 
> AND like l say was it anyone else the cries of bullsh*t would be ringing far and wide.


But I am 100k, just weighed myself today as a matter of fact.

But, my bodyfat is a tad bit higher than his:lol:

I like to help, it is my nature, I never charged anyone, and never would, due to the fact all the information I ever had was free.

I have a great job that allows me to be online when not working (most of the time:lol

I don't really care if he puts up pics or not, I do care though if he does not post, if he is upset about the begging and bothering of pics then we can close the thread.

I would like to see him post though.

I do not want to see him flamed as this is not good for the board.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Well I hope all is well with aus, nice helpful chap, always polite, does sound odd that his FB account has been closed, but maybe a few lads on here are so obsessed with seeing his guns, they have searched him out on fb and badgered him on there...so that maybe a reason why he's closed it.

His dosage amount or what he does, doesn't bother me, what shape hes in doesn't bother me either, that's his life.

I hope this hasn't caused us to of seen the last of aus..cus regardless of the high doses he recommends, he also offers some brilliant info on a wide variety of gym/diet subjects, which I've learned a lot from, aswell as him offering free pdfs to people regarding diets and training, which he's paid for.

Yes I'm curious like everyone else, but not enough to take over his log, or posting up on the chat forum that I've seen him log in secretly the other day.

Its getting a little silly now in my opinion.

I hope aus is alright, even more so than am I about seeing his set of guns and obliques


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2013)

Alright all the BS aside, has anyone heard from him or spoken to him at all ? I guess it's just a knee jerk reaction but kinda don't like not hearing from ppl when they doing something like AAS etc. Makes ya think something has happened.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Has not logged on the board for 5 days.

I wonder if something is wrong?


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

hes in belfast enjoying himself

you know like a normal person who isnt connected to a forum 24/7


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

hackskii said:


> Has not logged on the board for 5 days.
> 
> I wonder if something is wrong?


I hope not.


----------



## LutherLee (Apr 30, 2010)

ewen said:


> It gets you a high paid job and sex with gorgeous women lol


not really worth it then! pmsl


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

pritty sure some of the guys on here have him added on facebook


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

We'll this has well and truly fcuked his journal for when he gets back!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ditz said:


> We'll this has well and truly fcuked his journal for when he gets back!


Not really, will take 2 mins for one of us to clean it up if needed.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

just shows who loves him:thumb:


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

zack amin said:


> just shows who loves him:thumb:


And who stalks him @sockie


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

He's been busy....


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

hackskii said:


> Has not logged on the board for 5 days.
> 
> I wonder if something is wrong?


So he logged on but no posts,the thick plotteneth!


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Maybe he decided not to use BSI anymore so they kidnapped him and/or smashed his head in.

He may have sneakily logged on to make a thread for help but was caught and given another pasting

Just throwing it out there..

Hope the above isnt the case though as his posts were bang on


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Craig660 said:


> Maybe he decided not to use BSI anymore so they kidnapped him and/or smashed his head in.
> 
> He may have sneakily logged on to make a thread for help but was caught and given another pasting
> 
> ...


bsi hit squad


----------



## RussianBear (Jan 24, 2013)

I just want everyone here to know that I registered just to read this thread.

-- Montana, USA -- RussianBear, 6'2 192lbs trying to lean bulk using CBL 900mg test/400mg tren (enanthates)

KEEP UPDATING FOR THE LOVE OF GOD


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

RussianBear said:


> I just want everyone here to know that I registered just to read this thread.
> 
> -- Montana, USA -- RussianBear, 6'2 192lbs trying to lean bulk using CBL 900mg test/400mg tren (enanthates)
> 
> KEEP UPDATING FOR THE LOVE OF GOD


Well done,is there a reason for this?

I mean it is not on fire in here right now,

we seem to have lost Aus,

just eems odd imo!


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

RussianBear said:


> I just want everyone here to know that I registered just to read this thread.
> 
> -- Montana, USA -- RussianBear, 6'2 192lbs trying to lean bulk using CBL 900mg test/400mg tren (enanthates)
> 
> KEEP UPDATING FOR THE LOVE OF GOD


sockie is that you?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

RussianBear said:


> I just want everyone here to know that I registered just to read this thread.
> 
> -- Montana, USA -- RussianBear, 6'2 192lbs trying to lean bulk using CBL 900mg test/400mg tren (enanthates)
> 
> KEEP UPDATING FOR THE LOVE OF GOD


What you mean 'trying' to lean bulk?


----------



## RussianBear (Jan 24, 2013)

C.Hill said:


> What you mean 'trying' to lean bulk?


Cut down to abs for the first time in my life and would like to stay under 15% bodyfat over 16 weeks of bulking. That's what I mean. (Would really like to stay at ~10 percent).

Since AUS won't post pics, I guess I can:










... after a week of carb-ups ... (191 lbs)










Yes I know I need mass.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Little_Jay said:


> hes in belfast enjoying himself
> 
> you know like a normal person who isnt connected to a forum 24/7


Kill joy lol, I was enjoying seen how people are fretting about him lol.

Anyway he only went for the weekend and now has man flue so maybe that can be the end of it all now and we can just wait till he is good and ready to come back lol.

I dont think he will be finishing CBL now though and I think if i remember right he is looking to cut for a show "Could be wrong on that one though".


----------



## RussianBear (Jan 24, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Well done,is there a reason for this?
> 
> I mean it is not on fire in here right now,
> 
> ...


I frequent a lot of boards-- finding a user like Ausbuilt is like a gold mine. The guy actually cares about science and HOW the hormones are affecting his body.

It's like when I read everything Conciliator wrote for DNP-- you just get smarter and the research is incredible.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

RussianBear said:


> I frequent a lot of boards-- finding a user like Ausbuilt is like a gold mine. The guy actually cares about science and HOW the hormones are affecting his body.
> 
> It's like when I read everything Conciliator wrote for DNP-- you just get smarter and the research is incredible.


Very true..... but we like pictures here 

:beer:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Very true..... but we like pictures here
> 
> :beer:


I cant read, so i just look at the pictures.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i have deleted your post @RussianBear as this is not your journal if you want advice start your own thread


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

I've always wondered if anyone on this board has seen any pics of aus apart from his profile pic? I'm surprised if not as many on this board seem to take his word as gospel when it comes to AAS and nutrition. I'm sure aus is in very good shape but I've yet to see any evidence of this.


----------



## Englishman (Oct 4, 2012)

radicalry00 said:


> I've always wondered if anyone on this board has seen any pics of aus apart from his profile pic? I'm surprised if not as many on this board seem to take his word as gospel when it comes to AAS and nutrition. I'm sure aus is in very good shape but I've yet to see any evidence of this.


Yes i have, just look in his profile and click on his Album. You will then find a larger pic of his avi and an upper body pic, looks good to me.

You now have your evidence, so i'm sure you will sleep better.:laugh:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

RussianBear said:


> I frequent a lot of boards-- finding a user like Ausbuilt is like a gold mine. The guy actually cares about science and HOW the hormones are affecting his body.
> 
> It's like when I read everything Conciliator wrote for DNP-- you just get smarter and the research is incredible.


You sound like you are on meso board?

Conciliator is a sharp dude.


----------



## RussianBear (Jan 24, 2013)

hackskii said:


> You sound like you are on meso board?
> 
> Conciliator is a sharp dude.


Actually I am on PHF and BoP forums. I did read all of Conciliator's post on Meso and even BB.com (loooong time ago) in the archives.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

RussianBear said:


> Actually I am on PHF and BoP forums. I did read all of Conciliator's post on Meso and even BB.com (loooong time ago) in the archives.


Phill Health Forum?

Never heard of BoP before.


----------



## RussianBear (Jan 24, 2013)

hackskii said:


> Phill Health Forum?
> 
> Never heard of BoP before.


Prohormone Forum and Brotherhood of Pain. Little niche communities-- not as large as UK-muscle for sure.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

So it does appear aus has gone


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

alan_wilson said:


> So it does appear aus has gone


Says he's online now lol. Well, green icon to say he is


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Says he's online now lol. Well, green icon to say he is


Yay


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

You big pack of rimmers!  lol


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Jay Walker said:


> You big pack of rimmers!  lol


I'm good either way tbh, I just enjoy reading what he says


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

lads im gonna post some pics up saturday honest (what that actaully means is im not gonna frequent this forum again) or at very least il take 2 months out to make some p1ss poor excuse that my cat died and I was distraught.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Jim78 said:


> lads im gonna post some pics up saturday honest (what that actaully means is im not gonna frequent this forum again) or at very least il take 2 months out to make some p1ss poor excuse that my cat died and I was distraught.


I give it 8 weeks and he'll be back 

After the 12 week recomp that's been done lol

I like aus, posts some great stuff, but this is disappointing


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> I give it 8 weeks and he'll be back
> 
> After the 12 week recomp that's been done lol
> 
> I like aus, posts some great stuff, but this is disappointing


True, I hope he comes back


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

I have a feeling he won't be back until this thread is locked or deleted

If its man muscle you want I have a nice side chest pose, but I am wearing a T-shirt so its more of a bicep shot.

Get your gentleman sausage ready guys


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Slagging the guy off aside (I can see why he wouldn't do the log anymore, it's difficult to keep it up when you are busy with work, women etc)

I did recently see a video from a guy called Jason Blaha who says cows are injected with oestreogen same time as tren as high oestrogen is the only thing that can stop the tren effect of inhibiting the coversion of carbs to fat. Hence you get beef with 0 fat and it tastes a bit ****ty. Therefore the oestrogen is to ensure you get more flavour in your steak...rather than to drive the power of tren...


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Superhorse said:


> Slagging the guy off aside (I can see why he wouldn't do the log anymore, it's difficult to keep it up when you are busy with work, women etc)
> 
> I did recently see a video from a guy called Jason Blaha who says cows are injected with oestreogen same time as tren as high oestrogen is the only thing that can stop the tren effect of inhibiting the coversion of carbs to fat. Hence you get beef with 0 fat and it tastes a bit ****ty. Therefore the oestrogen is to ensure you get more flavour in your steak...rather than to drive the power of tren...


How much fat could they possibly loose, I mean wasn't tren only used during transit to slaughter?


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Well steak can be pretty fatty...

I was under the impression cows are plugged with tren for quite a while in the lifecycle but I'm no expert...


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Superhorse said:


> Well steak can be pretty fatty...
> 
> I was under the impression cows are plugged with tren for quite a while in the lifecycle but I'm no expert...


I bet you know less about cows, more about horses right? :lol:


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Its ok aus


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Do cows have tren dreams?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Do cows have tren dreams?


Or tren sweats?

Also do they get gyno?


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Do cows have tren dreams?


they have tren rage, you ever been cow tipping?


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Or tren sweats?
> 
> Also do they get gyno?


they get progesterone gyno milky tits lol


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> I bet you know less about cows, more about horses right? :lol:


I know what happens to horses on tren :whistling:


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

Is this about pics? I don't care about them. Aus is a laugh, a man of science, well read, fair and has some really intelligent posts. He'd be missed if he went. I know you're reading Aus so get back on here!  the amount of advice he's given people... Lets not make this into the 'biggest body wins' which genetics can be a massive part of. Don't want to go down that line but if you are an amazing doctor in bad health, does that mean you are less of a doctor? He works FT, travels extensively and like most of us, doesn't workout as a full time job. Only a few of us here are major competitors and that is a FT effort which is still hard enough.

The forum is about challenging what we think, eradicating 'bro science' pushing the boundaries.. and Aus contributes to that greatly.


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Yeah - been nothing but helpful to me, people like him are a credit to these forums.. Quite surprised by some people's reaction on here tbh


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

In all fairness to @ausbuilt, I think all the tripe post's should be deleted and then lock it until he comes back, would be a real shame to lose his knowledge because of dumb post's.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Yet Deca likes it ,so it seems,lol


Deca likes what ?


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Breeny said:


> In all fairness to @ausbuilt, I think all the tripe post's should be deleted and then lock it until he comes back, would be a real shame to lose his knowledge because of dumb post's.


yes something like this done he had very good input!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Deca likes what ?


To be fair ausbuilt takes, and I think we can all agree on this one, ridiculous doses. However he believes he has the science to back up and advocate these, which some members dispute.

This was his chance to prove those wrong, and show what those doses can do, especially when coupled with his vast knowledge.

The fact he's done one without a shred of proof is just going to raise more questions IMO.

Oh and for the record I was hoping to see an amazing physique, I mean when people like pscarb question why such high doses are needed, anyone would ask , "if pscarb can look that amazing with lower doses, Wtf is this guy going to look like!?"

Regardless of this though, I would also like to hear from him, even if its just to say he's alright!


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

onthebuild said:


> To be fair ausbuilt takes, and I think we can all agree on this one, ridiculous doses. However he believes he has the science to back up and advocate these, which some members dispute.
> 
> This was his chance to prove those wrong, and show what those doses can do, especially when coupled with his vast knowledge.
> 
> ...


Just to play the devils advocate here - Whats to say Pscarb is being truthful with his doses ??


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Craig660 said:


> Just to play the devils advocate here - Whats to say Pscarb is being truthful with his doses ??


I'd agree with this

Let's take pscarbs name out of this, as we have no reason to doubt what he's saying and he has no reason to lie... But bodybuilders in general - how do we know any of them are completely truthful dose wise?

Just start lowish and learn what works for you IMO


----------



## Englishman (Oct 4, 2012)

We could all be Grandma's in a Florida retirement home living out our bodybuilding fantasies on this forum! :whistling:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Craig660 said:


> Just to play the devils advocate here - Whats to say Pscarb is being truthful with his doses ??


If you know anything about Gear would would know that @Pscarb uses large enough doses and does not need to lie,why does everyone think more is better,it just aint,fookin rediculous.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

biglbs said:


> If you know anything about Gear would would know that @Pscarb uses large enough doses and does not need to lie,why does everyone think more is better,it just aint,fookin rediculous.


Is this directed at me ?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

biglbs said:


> If you know anything about Gear would would know that @Pscarb uses large enough doses and does not need to lie,why does everyone think more is better,it just aint,fookin rediculous.


Bet I'd get better results running 1g test and 400mg tren than just 500mg test


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Bet I'd get better results running 1g test and 400mg tren than just 500mg test


Yes but not 3g moreyou know exactly what i mean


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Craig660 said:


> Just to play the devils advocate here - Whats to say Pscarb is being truthful with his doses ??


What's to say anyone is?

I have nothing to prove no need to brag about taking xx amount of gear to make it sound like I am a BB or train hard, I have used doses higher than the numbers being mentioned in these threads and I have had the health scares, but the thing that makes me different now to ten yrs ago is I have learnt from my mistakes so now I don't need the stupid doses some of the guys half my muscle mass take.

To be fair buddy I don't care if you or anyone else believes me concerning my doses it does not effect me in the slightest.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> What's to say anyone is?
> 
> I have nothing to prove no need to brag about taking xx amount of gear to make it sound like I am a BB or train hard, I have used doses higher than the numbers being mentioned in these threads and I have had the health scares, but the thing that makes me different now to ten yrs ago is I have learnt from my mistakes so now I don't need the stupid doses some of the guys half my muscle mass take.
> 
> To be fair buddy I don't care if you or anyone else believes me concerning my doses it does not effect me in the slightest.


Dont take it personal mate as wasn't a dig at you, I was just playing devils advocate to highlight the fact we dont really know what anyone takes for a fact.

I could say that how do we know Aus was on such high amounts for real


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ditz said:


> I'd agree with this
> 
> Let's take pscarbs name out of this, as we have no reason to doubt what he's saying and he has no reason to lie... But bodybuilders in general - how do we know any of them are completely truthful dose wise?
> 
> Just start lowish and learn what works for you IMO


I think you get a feel for when people are being honest and when there not.

I do not doubt for one minute Aus is being honest about his use, all l would like TBH is too see some evidence of what these doses actuallly do...

@Pscarb has plenty of evideince of what he has acheived, there called trophies and nationwide recognition.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> Bet I'd get better results running 1g test and 400mg tren than just 500mg test


Who is saying you won't? I bet I could get you to grow on less 

If I took 6g of gear a week would I be bigger well yes of course I would it would be stupid to think otherwise but would that added size be permanent? And would the side effects and the potential side effects be worth it? Now I can say no because I have done these doses and higher and the added size I got was not worth the added cost in both money and health.

I can confidently say that 75% of those that want to or do use really high doses for there level of muscle could grow better on less.....

There is a point where more is not better.

If I can grow on 800mg per week (400 test, 200 tren, 200 mast) and gain over a stone in 12 weeks with this cycle and just GHRP/GHRH peptides 3 x day after 24yrs of using then anyone can.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I ran a log a while back which listed my exact gear usage for a show.

Still got asked what else I ran.

Can't win if you look good you always get accused of using more.

It's not @Pscarb s gear use you should be worried about. More the extreme Botox and Viagra overdosing.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Craig660 said:


> Dont take it personal mate as wasn't a dig at you, I was just playing devils advocate to highlight the fact we dont really know what anyone takes for a fact.


for starters if I took it personnel you would be banned  and secondly if you don't want a specific reply like that don't mention me by name 



Craig660 said:


> I could say that how do we know Aus was on such high amounts for real


but you didn't did you?


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> for starters if I took it personnel you would be banned  and secondly if you don't want a specific reply like that don't mention me by name


No worries I will use robster as an example next time as he doesn't come on here that much


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Craig660 said:


> No worries I will use robster as an example next time as he doesn't come on here that much


That would be funny,good call..


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Craig660 said:


> No worries I will use robster as an example next time as he doesn't come on here that much


Yea good luck with that, I have known @Robsta to find where a member lives and go to visit before


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

If I remember correctly, ausbuilt disappeared before after the whole hgh testing fiasco, not saying anything bad about him, what I mean is he's vanished before and come back, he's more than likely NOT dead or of ill health


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> Who is saying you won't? I bet I could get you to grow on less
> 
> If I took 6g of gear a week would I be bigger well yes of course I would it would be stupid to think otherwise but would that added size be permanent? And would the side effects and the potential side effects be worth it? Now I can say no because I have done these doses and higher and the added size I got was not worth the added cost in both money and health.
> 
> ...


Just winding biglbs up lol

Wow! More than 14lbs of muscle tissue in 12 weeks?? Good going.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2013)

tbh since when did 1 set of dose values become a global thing anyway ?

If all our genetics and rates of growth etc were identical, then we could generalise on doses, but they aren't.

Everyone is completely different, and you have to find your working amounts.

Totally an individual thing tbh.


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

Ive kept out off this till now as I would have liked to see aus come back with a reply and the pics that where mentioned. Seeing as that was a month ago its seems unlikely to happen.

The bit I dont understand is people piping up in defence and suggesting he may be having health issues or some othere excuse for him, aus does not need people to stick up for him hes a grown man.

Time to let thjs drop and if or when he comes back you will alll have your answer.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Just winding biglbs up lol
> 
> Wow! More than 14lbs of muscle tissue in 12 weeks?? Good going.


Did'nt work ,i have you sussed now pmsl xx


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Did'nt work ,i have you sussed now pmsl xx


Haha hence the '  '

Was true what I said though...lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Haha hence the '  '
> 
> Was true what I said though...lol


Yes but i am married,perhaps later:tongue:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Yes but i am married,perhaps later:tongue:


So am I unfortunately


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Craig660 said:


> No worries I will use robster as an example next time as he doesn't come on here that much


Don't do that, he just got a new phone:lol:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Yes but not 3g moreyou know exactly what i mean


I feel aboit in the firing range here....


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> I feel aboit in the firing range here....


Think @biglbs meant 3g a week not a day my friend :lol:


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

This has got to be the most popular log on the board, shame it doesn't actually log anything.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Think @biglbs meant 3g a week not a day my friend :lol:


3g a week who the hell does that kinda low dosage? :whistling: :tt2:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

thebuild said:


> Think @biglbs meant 3g a week not a day my friend :lol:


Pmsl,Infernal has his own rules and a well with neet test in the bottom,bloody git!


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

I know Aus outside of this place, don't worry he's fine and well, just mega busy with work.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Jay Walker said:


> I know Aus outside of this place, don't worry he's fine and well, just mega busy with work.


Can you confirm he isn't dead then?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Can you confirm he isn't dead then?


Right back to the bitching then, ill start with "if he isn't dead then he's just being rude" :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Right back to the bitching then, ill start with "if he isn't dead then he's just being rude"  :lol:


He's busy ffs..... Busy getting in condition for pic updates 

I still don't get it? He could of just took some snaps on his mobile in the gym toilets like all us sad cùnts and that's it.

Still a shame given the respect he has earned on here!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Jay Walker said:


> I know Aus outside of this place, don't worry he's fine and well, just mega busy with work.


Tell him to log on and say high to us sad cvnts!

Btw Jay Ukm rule#1 Pics or nosee


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> He's busy ffs..... Busy getting in condition for pic updates
> 
> I still don't get it? He could of just took some snaps on his mobile in the gym toilets like all us sad cùnts and that's it.
> 
> Still a shame given the respect he has earned on here!!


If he says he is too busy then he is too busy mate.

We accept it and move on.

One day when he's not too busy he may prove all the doubters wrong :thumbup1:


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Jay Walker said:


> I know Aus outside of this place, don't worry he's fine and well, just mega busy with work.





R0BLET said:


> Can you confirm he isn't dead then?





onthebuild said:


> Right back to the bitching then, ill start with "if he isn't dead then he's just being rude" :lol:





R0BLET said:


> He's busy ffs..... Busy getting in condition for pic updates
> 
> I still don't get it? He could of just took some snaps on his mobile in the gym toilets like all us sad cùnts and that's it.
> 
> Still a shame given the respect he has earned on here!!


can you guys pass this link onto aus






from 50 seconds onwards


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

The emperor has no clothes.....srs


----------



## jambolino123 (Jul 19, 2011)

Has aus officially left the building? Sad to see him go, enjoyed reading his posts


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

jambolino123 said:


> Has aus officially left the building? Sad to see him go, enjoyed reading his posts


Agreed mate loved reading Aus's posts.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Dayo,da a y ay o,
> 
> Ausbuilt come, but he had to go home!
> 
> It's not looking like that Bsi gear did as much as he had hoped?


He probably embarrassed, bigging the lab up and found out he was running bunk gear and advising others to do the same LOL

Its a shame he is not here, I'm really starting to miss his posts and advice and has no money making agenda, like some on here who know the ins and outs but withhold some info because its how they make their living (there is nothing wrong with this at all imo) but aus liked to share everything he knew, and I'm sad he is gone in all honesty.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

cas said:


> He probably embarrassed, bigging the lab up and found out he was running bunk gear and advising others to do the same LOL
> 
> Its a shame he is not here, I'm really starting to miss his posts and advice and has no money making agenda, like some on here who know the ins and outs but withhold some info because its how they make their living (there is nothing wrong with this at all imo) but aus liked to share everything he knew, and I'm sad he is gone in all honesty.


True enough mate,but i also beleive not everything stated as fact was so,the doses,methods etc

You could ask many of the Mods opinions and they would differ straight out the gate with Aus and Imo many of them are far more qualified to make suggestion,i also have a wealth of history with many Pro's and highly educated guys in this field,we also would differ in opinion in much he said,the trouble with anyone becoming a 'guru' is the one Aus has just faced,having your bluff called,when things clearly are not running as you had planned.Don't get me wrong i like the fella too,but facts are what they are?


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Anyone still in contact with Aus?


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Anyone still in contact with Aus?


Last activity was 31 August 2013 on ukm, seen him post on FB on a post by trained by JP yesterday.....b4stard owes people money :2guns:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Last activity was 31 August 2013 on ukm, seen him post on FB on a post by trained by JP yesterday.....b4stard owes people money :2guns:


He must be massive by now though


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Suprised to see this thread still running lol.....

Hes two weeks out of competition so dont think hes thinking too much about posting on any forums.

Never had a problem with him myself, in fact just spoke with him the other day and worked out my comp prep cycle for Feb.

I mentioned to him a few times in the beginning if he was coming back to the site and he kinda never answered so ive not pushed it since then.

Suppose his profile is still here and if he does want to come back on then he will do "Maybe after his comp"


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Suprised to see this thread still running lol.....
> 
> Hes two weeks out of competition so dont think hes thinking too much about posting on any forums.
> 
> ...


Hope he does come back and I hope he looks the dogs danglies. Maybe that will keep a few people quiet.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Elvis82 said:


> Hope he does come back and I hope he looks the dogs danglies. Maybe that will keep a few people quiet.


Last pic I saw a few weeks back he looked well but he felt he wasnt on target for the show, I think JP had some big changes to make so hopefully he will be looking good by the time his comp is.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I communicate with Aus regularly but never discuss the forum, he has a show along with his wife on 3 rd November so he is full steam on that, only seen a back shot so cant really comment on how he looks but he is still alive.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Last pic I saw a few weeks back he looked well but he felt he wasnt on target for the show, I think JP had some big changes to make so hopefully he will be looking good by the time his comp is.





Milky said:


> I communicate with Aus regularly but never discuss the forum, he has a show along with his wife on 3 rd November so he is full steam on that, only seen a back shot so cant really comment on how he looks but he is still alive.


Do you know what weight class he is going for?

Tbh I liked the guy, was more than happy to help me when I asked him questions via email.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Milky said:


> I communicate with Aus regularly but never discuss the forum, he has a show along with his wife on 3 rd November so he is full steam on that, only seen a back shot so cant really comment on how he looks but he is still alive.


I saw the same shot, the Calvin cliens was a bit too much to be showed openly lol, Im the same never push the forum, he knows where it is and if he wants to pop in im sure he will


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Galaxy said:


> Do you know what weight class he is going for?
> 
> Tbh I liked the guy, was more than happy to help me when I asked him questions via email.


Over 40s "masters" as far as I know


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Really nice guy, he popped down to come see me briefly when I was at work in Mayfair last week - I couldn't chat for long but will arrange a proper chat with with him after his show. As El Toro said, I think JP's made some big changes for his last few weeks in


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

I think he's happier with what he does now tbh or seems to be on fb. Fair play to him, nice bloke.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

He competes next week down in London


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

alan_wilson said:


> He competes next week down in London


Sweet, let us know how he gets on


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Anyone know how he did?


----------

